# IUI Girls TTC Part 217



## nickym

New home ladies, happy chatting... xx

I do apologise however for lacking in my moderating duties at the moment, im struggling with time and energy.  Can someone let me know if your happy to update your cycling information yourselves or would you like me to create something to appear on the front page ?? or even a seperate IUI girls TTC part 217 - Cycling info that will be a "sticky" thread, so it will stay at the top of the IUI area next to this chat thread ??

Love Nicky xx


----------



## mo:-D

bookmarked!


----------



## Jodie K

Hi,

Just a quick one,

Nicky M - thanks for moving us, I'm not really sure what you mean, but i think we're happy with just our list on here.

Wishing & Dreaming - I'm so sorry I missed you off the list hun, I really thought you were on there - have added you now 

Charlie - welcome back, hope you had a nice break, have added you to the list  

Big hugs to everyone else xx

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina Moo - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - Stimming
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
shenagh- BFN (AF) - starting again mon 31st!
Clairey2608 - Still out there?


----------



## summerglory

Hello lovelies

I have a couple of questions, I've got my first appt on 17th Feb to start IUI on my next period.  

Can you tell me how successful IUI is and how many attempts you had before you fell pg?  Also would help if you could let me know how old you are - I've heard IUI isn't very successful if you're over 35 (I'm 3.

thank you

x


----------



## Missy123

AF showed up at 4am this morning so i have left a message with clinic and should start meds tomorrow hopefully when they call me back to confirm.   
I'm just a day or so behind wishing and dreaming and jack so hopefully we will be able to compare follie sizes!   

Sorry not to do personals but always feel cr*p on first day so catch up tomorrow!   
Missy.xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Summerglory    I am 38 too  & I am now on my 5th IUI cycle. Some people get a BFP on their 1st attempt but others have to have a few more. I have no been put on the list for IVF but consultant wants us to continue with IUI while we wait for IVF to start. Sorry but I am not to sure of the statistics for IUI. Fingers crossed you get a BFP on your 1st cycle tho.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Afm  I have my day 10 scan on Friday so Fingers crossed the clomid has behaved & produced a few nice big juicy follicles.

Shell x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick one from me to try and answer Cupcakes question although I'm not expert on clomid.  

The bleed could be implantation bleed some women experience this some don't but implantation can take place from day 6 to day 12 after basting. As long as its pink/brown then it could very well be this.  Please try not to worry I know so many people that have had slight spotting and gone on to have  a XFP. xx 

Summerglory - I'm 39 and had a BFP on my fist proper IUI sadly I M/C but I'm still very hopeful. x 

AFM - bit down today thinking this au natural hasn't worked and just wish the time would go quicker so that I could test and get it over with.  Anyway enough of me moaning. xx

Love and hugs all

Moo. x


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake, I haven't tested again since 14DPIUI but will do if AF doesn't arrive by Tuesday as I have had one cycle before when AF did not arrive until 19DPO so I have been v.late before.  Your bleed sounds like implantation bleed to me    .

Missy, sorry AF showed up.  Good luck for this cycle.

Shell, hope scan goes well on Friday.

Mina, don't lose hope, until AF arrives there's always a chance that its worked    .

Summerglory, I am 37 and the have only had IUI once, I don't think it worked but AF has still not shown.  However, I am still hopeful that we'll do it on cycle 2 or 3.  After that we'll have to consider IVF.


----------



## Smurfie

Cupcake - It's not over until AF arrives. It could well be implantation bleed. Try and stay positive    . Really hope you can be the start of a long line of BFPs on this thread. As for your neighbours - grrrr. I used to live in a flat until last August and I have every sympathy with you   . Mine used to work a night shift and come in at 4am every morning and wake me. The last thing you need on top of all the infertility is disturbed sleep. Was it a one off or are they disturbing you every night? Anyway, hears   for that BFP for you      

Missy - I can't believe what your neighbours said to you. That would be rude under any circumstances and obviously very upsetting when you are ttc. Nuts to them and hugs to you   . Hope this next cycle works for you.

Bubblicious -I've not had IUI before but I did take cyclogest with one of the rounds of HMG I did and I ended up with a longer cycle (followed by a much shortened cycle weirdly). I'm normally fairly regualr around 28 days so I'm pretty sure the drugs can lengthen the cycle. Having said that, it's not over until AF arrives. I'll keep hoping for you     

Shell4Roy - good luck on friday. Hope the scan goes well. 

Summerglory - I haven't had IUI before so feel free to discount my views. I think success depends on so many factors. If you have been advised IUI will help with your infertility issues then you are in with a chance. As for age, it does have an impact (I'm 39 and feeling it!!) but of course some women conceive in their forties and others can't in their twenties. We are all so different. I really hope IUI works for you first time.    

Charlie - So sorry to hear you are upset following the social with friends. hearing about pgs is hard (though somehow easier when they are FF friends). I have 2 close friends pregnant at the moment and one of them announced she was having twins right after I was telling her how upset I was about having to have my cat put down. I feel so left out of things. I don't even have my furbaby anymore. Sorry for the me me me, just wanted you to know you aren't alone.   

Wishing - good luck with your next cycle!

Mina-Moo - Sorry you are down.   . Are you due to take a test soon? 

Would love to do more personals but need to go. 
Love to all you ladies and lots of positivity for you      

Wish me luck for my scan tomorrow. Hope there are still 2 growing follies   

Sxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi SuzDee - I'm due to test a week today but may test a little early (not normal for me) as I just want to get it over with this time. Good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## dollface86

Hi Girls, 

Sorry been trying to take my mind off my 2ww so haven't been around much. Im 9 days in now but feels so much longer! Getting cramping more frequently so I'm worried it's AF but still fairly positive. Fingers crossed it's a BFP. What's the earliest you can test? Or should I just wait until Friday?

Cupcake - Hope it's implantation bleed   Good luck with test on Wednesday or whenever you do it. Shame about noisy neighbours - can you complain to landlord/management company? x

Missy - How insensitive of your neighbours. Good luck for this cycle x

Summerglory - Sorry I can't offer anything useful as I'm on my first go - but good luck  From what my clinic tell me, the first time is no less likely to work than any other time... x

Shell4Roy - Good luck Friday  x

SuzDee72 - Sorry about your cat that's really sad.   x

Mina-Moo -  Keep your chin up you don't know until your 2ww is up, here's hoping it's a BFP   Good luck for test when you do it x

I'm sorry I can't remember where everyone's at and it's all in the other thread now. But hello to everyone else and     for you wherever you are in your tx.   

xx

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina Moo - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - Stimming
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
shenagh- BFN (AF) - starting again mon 31st!
Clairey2608 - Still out there?


----------



## Smurfie

Mina-Moo - good luck if you do test early. The 2ww really is hard isn't it?!   

Dollface - Fingers crossed for you    . People do say they sometimes get AF type pains before a BFP. Really hope that's the case for you. It's probably best to wait for OTD but I know it can be hard.


----------



## jack2009

Hey mo...this is my first IUI so all unkown at the mo. Had my first cycle of IVF last month which failed.

Cupcake its all poo isnt it 2ww is probably one of the hardest things to go through I would stick it out and avoid early testing!!

So Missy your recent cycle failed?( Glad your starting again though will it be with the same donor?

Afm, for some reason I am finding it a little harder to draw my menopur after I have mixed it, they told me to have 1 amp a day which was 75 but when i see it in the syringe theres like 85 donno if I am being stupid or something but was straight forward last time. I also have a gutt feeling my follies will not respond...how long do they let you stim on IUI?

Hey everyone else!!


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies,

jack2009- iui Is prob one of the most frustrating things you can ever do.. but at the end of it its hopefully worth it.. normally over here women tend to have IUI before considering IVF as it is much less invasive... what way are you getting on?   

cupcake- hope your getting on ok with your tww i know its annoying and you want to know now but thankfully no news at the min for you is good news.. hope your showing a BFP come wed!!  

wishing and dreaming- good luck in your treatment 

missy123- what a nasty neighbour. she should keep her nose out of other peoples business.. sorry about your bfn hope your better next time xx 

aimees- how are you gettin on hun are you starting again soon?

ruby- hi and welcome 

mo- hope you get your treatment and on your way to a BFP in time for hols  

mina-hoping for you gettin some good news soon  

jodie and hasina- hope you are both doing better. 

bubbs- you should test again just in case to be sure... if not i hope it comes soon for you so you can get back into it!! x

dollface- try not to worry too much about cramps BFPs can be very deceiving hoping and praying its not AF    

charlie321- welcome back  sorry your feeling down but your in the best place for help and support the ladies are amazing 

as for everyone else hope you are all keeping well cant remember who i have forgotten as am on my iphone but will do more personals when im next on..

AFM- big day starting back tomorrow, am really hopin this time it works hope the stimming goes as quick the last time. love and hugs to you all
     


Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina Moo - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - Stimming
shenagh- beginning stimming 31st jan
Missy - starting end of jan waiting for AF
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - Still out there


----------



## ruby1

Hello all, hope you had a good weekend ... Finished clomid yesterday ... Next scan Tuesday ... I had a massive panic attack yesterday wondering if I really do want to have kids? Is this normal ! After ttc for over three years and all the heart ache seems a weird reaction?! Maybe it's the clomid !!!! Lol ! 

How is everyone else doing ? Xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Missy....sorry to hear you've got to start again, fingers crossed for you. 

Doll face......I am not at the waiting stage yet, but I imagine it's really hard.....I too would want to test early, but I think if you can wait, then maybe that best......although I'd prob give in!

I'm back at Chaucer today for my first scan since starting the Gonal F injections for IUI....let's hope all is looking good down there!

X


----------



## Smurfie

Cupcake - so sorry to read your story. You are so right that it is better to wait for OTD. Really hope is just too early and too diluted. Hope you and you and your dh speaking again soon. Its a stressful time for you both.   

AFM scan went ok. 1 follie is growing. Now 17mm. Release drug tonight and basting at 11 on Weds. Then the dreaded 2ww


----------



## charlie321

SuzDee - thanks for your post. Sorry to hear about your cat   . Well done on that follie! Good luck for basting. Fingers crossed it's a bfp for you.   

Ruby1 - I know what you mean but in my case I think I was trying to kid myself that I'd be OK without a bfp. It's normal to question things though and good that you are making sure that what you're doing is for the right reasons. Hope you're OK and good luck. x

Cupcake  - sorry you got a bfn   . I really hope that it was just too early. I'll be thinking of you and praying that it changes.xxx     

Dollface - I hope you're coping ok with your 2ww. Please try not to think about things too much as I've read about ladies that think af is coming when it's not and the symptoms are very similar. Fingers crossed for you.   

Really hope there's some bfps coming up. I love to see them here as we all deserve it   

Hello to those I've missed out, hope you are all ok.x 

Charlie


----------



## wolla

At work so only a quick one - 

Ruby - just wanted to let you know that you're not alone with these feelings.  While we were ttc#1 I kept having major wobbles wondering if we were doing the right thing, and did I really want a baby after all.  Even after I got a BFP I sometimes thought 'what the hell have we done - I can't cope with a baby'.  I think sometimes when you're ttc for so long you lose sight of the end result as you're so  caught up in the emotions of IF.  Now - I can't imagine life without DS (now 4), but am having huge wobbles about ttc#2 - life's good at the moment, why would we want to turn it all upside down?  Then feel awful for feeling like this.......... sorry that's probably not much help, but just wanted you to know that your feelings are normal (well either that or i'm not normal either ;-))

Cupcake - it was very early to test - especially if it was 4pm and you'd drunk loads of tea.  I tested early on both my IUI cycles so can't preach lol, but was only 2 days before OTD and with first morning pee (and when on the 2nd cycle I got a very faint BFP I still didn't believe it until it the line was still there 10 tests later on OTD).  Sad that you and DH have fallen out now as you need each other - hope you can make up soon and be strong for each other until OTD.

Missy - sorry AF has arrived :-( but good that you can get started again straight away.

Jack - sorry don't know anything about stimming - hope it all goes ok when do you have your next scan?

Suzdee - yay well done on your follie, and good luck for basting.

Sausage - good luck with scan today - hope everything's heading in the right direction.

Sheenagh - good luck for this cycle

Hi to everyone else

AFM - AF arrived yesterday so in about 4 weeks we'll be cycling.  Am in an awful mood today - PMT alert, poor DH got the brunt of it this morning - he's probably glad he's working late shift tonight lol.

Wolla
x


----------



## aimees

hi all, 
dh took me away for the weekend which was nice. so much to catch up on. 

cupcake - I think it was too early to test, and you're supposed to wait 4 hours of not peeing before you test. So it was early and diluted. I would discount it. 

Dollface and Mina-moo - good luck this week    for you to get a nice bfp

Suzdee - well done on the follie, 17mm is perfect for a basting on Wednesday, I think conditions are looking good. 

Ruby - I know what you mean, and I couldn't have said it any better than Wolla. 

Missy - I can't believe what your neighbour said. I mean, how rude! Hope you're ok I would be livid. 

Everyone else - sorry there is so much going on that I have missed, so apologies if I have missed you out. I'll catch up no doubt. 

afm - day 1 today so gotta ring the hosp and organise my scan. Have been feeling a bit sad and that's why dh took me away, which was lovely. I just feel like it's never going to happen. If there really is nothing wrong with me as the doc says, then why can't I get pg?? Sorry for the self-pity email I started out 2 months ago hopefull and now I feel like it's not going to work. I know gotta stay positive. Can anyone recommend a good positive thinking cd so I can download it onto my ipod and listen to it whenever I feel a bad feeling coming on? I need some help!!  

Hope you are all coping better than I am. I'll be back up to form in a few days. Good luck to all testers, basters, scanners and stimmers and waiters this week!     

xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi girls, just to let you know the scan was over in a jiffy and nothing really has happened much yet - it's only my first scan - so i'm guessing i'll have a couple more before they possibly change my dose??  If nothing happens at my next scan (Weds) do you think this will be the case?

Cupcake - Sorry to hear you and DH aren't speaking - it's not an easy time for you both so stress levels i'm sure are very high - i'm expecting the same situation for us when we're waiting, normally i'm patient, but I think for this waiting game my patience will run thin!!  Chin up hun and I keep my fingers crossed for you that the test was too soon and you'll get good news Thursday xx

Wolla - Hope all goes well for you in 4 weeks and you get good news quick!  try to stay positive...says me who is ever the pessimist! xx

Aimes - Is this your first time? Are you IUI or IVF?

Lots of finger crossing for everyone!! xx


----------



## aimees

Hi Sillyiest Sausage - I am doing IUI, just starting my 3rd cycle. What day are you on? It sounds like they have scanned you quite early on which is good news as they will be able to track the progress of the follies. Good luck to you for the Wednesday scan  
x


----------



## diya80

hi ladies,
i have done my iui with Fremara (2,6) and menopur injection(5,7,9)
Hcg ingection(12).it was my first iui everything was fine so i do hope and pray that i will get BFP inshAllah.OTD is 7th of feb  .
im very much feeling positive but still one question is floating in my mind that if i wont get positive result then i should try my 2nd iui in the very next cycle?or i should try after 1 or 2 months?plzzzzzzzzzzzz guide me ladies.and do remember me in ur prayers.
one more question..im using Progesterone gel....feeling nothing just a lil bit sore breast... very lil not too much.is this normal that im feeling nothing?


----------



## Bubblicious

Hmmm ... sure I posted a long post on here earlier but it's not here .... weird.  Just quickly logging in from work so sorry about lack of shout-outs.

Feeling low.  Still no AF for me and I'm desperate to start the next IUI cycle.  I think I'm going to POAS to double-check in the morning.  Oh and I'm still waiting for a reply to email to my consultant on whether 50mg of Clomid is enough for this cycle ... I'm hoping that he'll get back to me tomorrow and AF will arrive.  I've got that uncomfortable, bloaty-feeling which only AF will relieve.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Missy123

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina Moo - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - Stimming
shenagh- beginning stimming 31st jan
Missy - stimming 
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
Aimees - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - Still out there

Shenagh - I'm also stimming from today! Hope all is ok and going to plan.  
cupcake - I think it was too early to test and you drank tea and tested at 4pm. Wait    and test again with first urine. Good luck   
Suzdee - 17 mm is a good size good luck for wednesday.  

aimees - I think we all feel like we have something else wrong thats why we can't get caught but i think things just have to be right and it may take time unfortunatly!   I'm sure it will happen for us all one day!
jack - No this time will be a donor from the clinic, I've got a donor i use AI at home inbetween tx. Good luck with the stimming.   
Dollface & Mina Moo - Hoping for a BFP but try not to test early.    
ruby - I had that feeling about having kids and i'm not on clomid! Keep thinking i'm too old and then when AF comes i'm gutted so i must really want them!  
Sorry to anyone i have missed.   

I started stimming this morning and baseline scan on Thursday 11.30 so i think there is a big bunch of us near the same time again so fingers crossed all goes to plan. 
Thanks for the comments on my neighbours being rude they don't know we are doing fertility treatment but is still rude. They have just asked if they should call me nanny because of the baby i had here but i said NO AUNTIE! i just think they are naturally rude! I think my DH just shut them up because he said we are just getting the practice in. So that will be next to ask if i am pregnant or say can you get pregnant at your age! Mind there own bloody business!
Missy xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, wow, you can chat, I'm having trouble keeping up!


Summerglory - I've had bfps on both my IUI attempts (the second sadly a m/c) and was 36 with the first and 40 (minus a week or so!) with the second. My clinic says that IUI seems to work well with ladies of my age, so I'm hoping they are right!


Cupcake - so hoping it is implantation bleeding for you. I would discount the test for the same reasons everyone else has said - you won't be certain until test day.   


Ruby - Oh yes, I felt like that running up to my last IUI and again this week, so unless we are both unusual...    I think we are so tied up with the ttc that the idea of a 'real' baby at the end of it seems like a million miles away. Also that its a bit of a defence mechanism to protect us from the disappointments. 


Dollface - cramps are pretty common in early pg and feel pretty much the same as AF cramps   


sadya - my clinic are quite happy to do another cycle straight away as long as they scan you at the beginning of the cycle and everything looks ok. I haven't done it myself - not sure I could stand the stress!


Silliest sausage - what day are you on? Last cycle I was scanned every other day until the follies got to the right size, I guess if they don't think you are responding they would up your dosage. 


AFM, af arrived today so starting buserilin and puregon injections tomorrow, then a scan on day 9. I'm a bit worried, cause I went to day 14 last time and that would take me just to when I am supposed to be away at a v good friend's LOs christening    We'll just have to see what happens... Sounds like there are a few of us cycling together this month!


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick on from me as I've still got a sore throat and headach. 

Cupcake - I'm of the same opinion as the others so try and wait for OTD or I'll be sending round the    . x 

KG - Good luck with this cycle. x 

Ruby - I think its so natural to feel the way you have, I think we've all done it at one time. xx

Sadya - my clinic tend to make you wait one month but all are different. x 

Doll face - good luck for Thursday. x x

Everyone else hope all is well

Love Moo. x


----------



## ruby1

Hello all !

OH WOW ! thank you all SO much for your reply's, has made me feel so much better !   I am actually overwhelmed by all your kind supportive comments.   Thank you all SO much again !  

How is everyone today ? 

I am off for 10 day scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed ... This week has gone so quick. I hope the 2 WW if i ever get there goes this quick, so what can go wrong at this point in the 10 day scan for the IUI to be abandoned ? Not really much i can do to stop it, I know !

I have told DH that if this try does not work this time ... then I want to go away on holiday somewhere HOT while we are on month break before we have 2nd round ... He said yes of course darling, so I think he is just agreeing with everything i say ! ha ha ha ha !

I have all of you in my prayers and Dua's 

xxx


----------



## ruby1

Also Just to add ... I am trying to get used to this forum still... sorry I have not gave everyone a personal reply ... i will get there soon xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Cupcake.....glad to hear you are talking with your DH and are feeling a little better, although still teary.  Bear with it, try not to put too much pressure on yourself for it to happen straight away.......you'll get there.  Oh and Silliest Sausage is what my OH often calls me!! haha

Aimees/KG - I'm on my first IUI and having started the injections on Tuesday, i had my first check up today, and nothing has changed.  I'm back Weds and Fri for further check ups.

Can anyone help - but my friend wants to take me for a spa day in a few weeks - I coulde either be still on the injections, or during my 2 week wait.......will it be a problem for having any of the treatments, or using the spa and sauna

Hope everyone else is ok, and its great to be able to share and talk to you all xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake, I tested tonight and got a BFN. I think its still the extra progesterone working its way out of my system. Hope you feel more  soon, hun.

Silliest Sausage, I promised a friends I'd plan a spa day so I'm having a facial. I think you do need to be careful what treatments you have.

Ruby, I am lucky to already have a DS and I sometimes panic and think, do I want to "disrupt" his life and do I want to do sleepless nights over again when he's finally letting us sleep through most nights?!?

Sadya, I'm starting an IUI cycle for the second month in a row [if AF shows up ... day 39 for me now]!

Aimees, I'm feeling the same today. The "unexplained" diagnosis is really hard to accept and cope with. I'm in a similar boat. I have DS but my thoughts are why "can't I get pregnant again?" , "what did that pregnancy do to my body that has made it difficult to conceive again?", "was DS a one-in-a-million fluke?" ..... all I have is hope and I'm holding onto it for now. I'm not ready to give in just yet.

Anyway, good luck all of you on your 2ww and those of you stimming [hope that'll be me, too, soon  ].

And good luck to anyone waiting for their next go like me.


----------



## KG

Sausage - if you were pg (& personally I would always count the 2ww as the same rules, just in case) then sadly most of the spa treatments are out - saunas and so on because they raise your body temperature and some others if they use certain essential oils (can't remember which ones). You can still do all the relaxation bits though and some of the treatments, you just need to be a bit careful choosing.

Kx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Thanks for the help, I thought this would be the case, I'm thinking if I'm still injecting, maybe it'll be ok and also be a welcome stress reliever! If I'm on the two ww then I won't risk it.  If I'm unlucky enough to be BFN then it will be a welcome relaxation day, and I know I should stay positive, so I'll not think to that!! X


----------



## Clairey2608

Afternoon everyone

Sorry for being AWOL for a while but needed time to digest everything. My scans showed that once again my body responded a little too well to the injections so the IUI was abandoned. The clinic and my consultant now feel that IUI is not right for us so we are moving on to IVF. We are shocked, scared but also a little excited so lots of emotions!! I have to wait until i'm 30 (which is in March) due to the new funding rules but then we'll be starting on the IVF journey - aghh!

Thanks to everyone for all your support along the way so far, we are going to take a complete break away from all things fertility until the end of March now but will keep checking in on you all and will always be    for some happy news for us all.    xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Good luck Clairey with the IVF and I'll be   that it won't be long before you're letting us know that you've got your BFP. xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Good luck with IVF, Clairey.  The success rate is higher than IUI so keeping my fingers-crossed for you.

Hello ALL  .


----------



## aimees

hi All, 

Clairey2608 - good luck with the ivf and I hope it works first time for you. 

Sausage - do you know when you're basting will be? I'm guess at the end of the week? Sounds like they are keeping good tabs on you anyway, so that will definitely work in your favour. 

Cupcake - I'm really sorry about the bfn, I hope you are coping ok hun. I know you have not reached OTD yet but if you are feeling af coming on then perhaps you are right. Not that I am in a position to comment really as I have never gotten pg so I don't know the difference between af and pg. Try and stay positive and concentrate on the next go, I know it's hard. 

Shenagh & KG - I have started stimming too, af started yesterday, I think we are going to be cycle buddies. Nice to have some company! What are you on? I'm on 50mg clomid.  

Mo-d and Bubbs - when are you trying again? 

Suzdee - good luck for tomorrow you'll be fine  

Ruby1 - how did your scan go? Hope you got a nice big follie. 

Sadya - I am on my 3rd cycle of iui in 3 months! The doctor said I could do them back to back no problem. Good luck hopefully you won't need to. 

Wolla - how are you feeling now? Better I hope. It's awful when af arrives, even when we know the test is negative. I'm in the same boat, af arrived yesterday and I feel constantly worried about it, I check constantly to see how it is, ie too short, too heavy, too many clots and so on. 

Missy - good luck for this cycle. hopefully you can avoid those horrible neighbours and just try and get on with things. they sound like rude, ignorant people. 

afm - got my scan date booked in for next Monday which will be day 8. Wish I could press forwardwind on this month. 

xx

Cupcake - 2ww - OTD - 2nd Feb 2011?
Dollface - 2ww - OTD - 4th Feb 2011
Mina Moo - 2ww - OTD - 5th Feb 2011?
Suzdee - Stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - Stimming
Jack - Stimming
Ruby - Stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - Stimming
shenagh- beginning stimming 31st jan
Aimees - BFN - beban stimming 1st Feb
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - BFN - trying again soon
mo:-D - BFN - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - m/c - trying again soon
Hasina - m/c  - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - Still out there


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Evening ladies I hope you have all had a good day. 

JODIE - thanks for adding me to the list : ) 


MISSY - Sorry that AF came : ( I am glad that you are able to get started straight away, we are close together with our treatment which is good for support : ). I hope your scan goes okay. 


SHELL - Good luck for your day 10 scan  


MINA - hope the waiting isn't too bad, good luck for testing I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 


SUZDEE - Good luck with your basting, here's hoping you have some good swimmers!!   


DOLLFACE - I have everything crossed for you  


SHENAGH - I hope that the stimming goes well. I think we must be at a similar point in treatment, it's good to have some cycle buddies : ) 


SILLIEST SAUSAGE - I hope your scan is okay and that the follicles are doing what they are supposed to do. 


CUPCAKE - so sorry   thinking of you. 


WOLLA - I am glad to hear you are able to start soon, I found it sooo hard waiting to actually start treatment but in the end the last month went soo fast and I was ready to go before I knew it!. 


AIMEES - I really hope you are feeling better. I hope the scan goes okay on monday, I too am hoping it comes round soon as I have my day 10 scan on Monday. 


SADYA - hope the 2ww isn't proving to be too bad! 


BUBBS- So sorry for the BFN : (   


KG - Glad your stimming, I think there are lots of us at a similar stage in treatment which is good, hopefully we will be able to support each other on the dreaded 2WW!! 

RUBY - hello  

CLAIREY - good luck with the IVF I look forward to hearing about a BFP in the near future. 


Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all okay. 

AFM - not much to report, I have been taking the Femara for 3 days now, I don't feel any different really. I have been more thirsty, had a slight headache and felt slightly spaced out but I don't know if this is because I am looking out for things!! I have my day 10 scan on Monday they also said I will have my bloods taken - does anyone know what these are for I didn't realise they did blood tests! I am getting worried now that I will have too many follicles when I go for my scan, does anyone know if this is a common occurrence?? I really wish I could stop worry about things that I have no control over. 

Have a good evening 

K xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening ladies! 

Hope your all feeling ok this evening, and am sending   and   to you all!!

Aimees - I have no idea when i'm basting yet, as they said it can take a while to get the dosage right first, but i'd love it to be this week!  I'm hopeful very hopeful!!  Is your scan date next week for a check up?

Cupcake - I know how you feel, I get like that with friends around me, but i'm also very happy for them.....just wish it was my turn.  But perservere hun, we'll get there, I know it  

Wishing and Dreaming - are you having IUI?

To everyone else, sorry if i've not mentioned you but I lose track!! I am thinking of you all xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

hi silliest sausage yes I am having DIUI. Fingers crossed you manage to get basted this week

K x


----------



## Bubblicious

Cupcake, I didn't see your ealier posts about the BFN and spotting. Sorry that it didn't work this time . Clomid [and progesterone] messed my body up, too. Don't feel bad or selfish for feeling the way you do. Your friends are incredibly insensitive  [I'm not a violent person but argh!!!]. I have one new niece and one niece/nephew due in March and I'm almost desperate to make that deadline so that I don't feel that way. And I already have DS! It's really weird .. I can't focus on what I have. All I think about is what I don't have .... terrible. Saying that, I never let it show or affect my son. He asks for a baby quite frequently now and it breaks my heart inside.

Aimees, I have no idea when I'm starting again as AF has still not arrived. My cycle has gone haywire. I wish I could fast-forward, too. Good luck for you scan.

Good luck for your scan, too, wishing and dreaming.


----------



## aimees

Cupcake - I'm on 50mg of clomid and yes I took progesterone. I didn't get any spotting but we are all different. My luteal phase is usually 12 days so I was really pleased with the progesterone, it kept me going af free until I needed to test. I stopped taking them on Thursday after I got my bfn and started af yesterday. I would definitely recommend it if you are spotting. Only thing with it is, it makes me go a bit mental for the first few days, like I have mega-PMS! I get really tetchy and start snapping a bit. Passes after a few days though. I totally know what you mean about your friends, I'm really sorry they felt the need to tell you that stuff, it's quite thoughtless.    It's bad enough that we have to put up with this infertility, but on top of that people can ben so insensitive. I can't really cope with friend's pregnancies and it's getting worse. I'm not even happy for them, I just feel gutted and inadequate. It's horrible really because that's not what I'm like, I'm usually a really good friend. 

Wishing and dreaming - we can message each other after our scans and compare notes.   . Try not to stress about having too many follies if it's your first time they might not have put you on a very high dose and you probably won't need it.

Silliest sausage - My scan next Monday is my day 8. Will prob have another one on Wed, and then hopefully basting on Friday. I started my clomid today (the dreaded clomid....). 

Bubbs - hope you're doing ok. You managed to get pregnant once and I doubt that was a once in a million fluke. I know it must be hard but I'm sure you'll get there. 

afm - am definitely in the next cycle mindset. My bfn was sooo January! It's all about Febuary girls.   

xx


----------



## KG

Wishing and dreaming, shenagh and Aimees - hi cycle buddies!    I've done my first injections this evening - I'm on buserelin and puregon and all I can say is ouch!!! They didn't hurt at all last time but this time they did! I used clomid on my first IUI and ds was the result, however the clinic I'm with now won't do that. First scan for me is next Tues, day 9. Had a bit of a wobble beforehand and nearly decided not to go ahead, but feeling a bit better now & looking to the (hopefully positive) end result.   


Wishing - not sure about bloods    I haven't had them taken at that stage before. On my first scan last time I had loads of follicles and got a bit worried, but a couple of days later one or two had taken over and some of the rest had vanished. By basting I only had two that were the right size. 


Cupcake    It's so hard when everyone around you are having LOs. I know I'm incredibly lucky to have one already, but when all the new mums I met started talking about 'planning' the age gap and they now all have their second babies, it just reminded me how different their experience is to mine    I just try and remind myself that there aren't a set number of babies to go round and just because they have one doesn't mean that I can't be lucky too. 


Sadya - my clinic are quite happy to do another cycle straight away - I guess it just depends on whether you feel up to it. I haven't done it myself, but having a long gap between cycles hasn't done me any favours, I've found it hard to get back to thinking about tx again. 


Hi to everyone else - I really should be heading to bed instead of sitting here on the computer   


Kx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi I hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I've been reading the messages for a while and I have been puzzling and worrying about this since last week so I decided to post my query. 

I had my 3rd IUI last wednesday so I'm 6dpiui. I used Pregnyl 5000 as a trigger shot and was given 3 pregnyl 1500 injections, one for that evening, one for 2dpiui and the last for 4dpiui. On my first 2 IUIs I used Crinone progesterone suppositories for four weeks. I got a BFP on the second try - I lost my triplet boys in June 2010 at 21weeks due to an incompetent cervix.

Last week the midwife told me they no longer use Crinone - I didn't think to ask why. I'm worried as I feel that maybe I would have had more chance using progesterone like before.

My question is this. Has anyone else used pregnyl post IUI? If so how long for? Lastly did you have any success?

Many thanks for reading this. Any advice greatly appreciated.

Best of luck ad good health to everyone


----------



## hasina

ohhhhhhhhh its sooo annoying  its the 2nd time tryed to do personal and manage to loose everything...

sooo here goes again and gonna do the personals in brief...

bubbs,mo, aimees soo sorry  for bfn ul get there ladies...i no its hard... but thats why we have to be strong.... and of corse u know u have us here..

cupcake u can never be shore untill otd sooo dnt keep thinking negetive

doliface and mina goodluck... we all wish to see more of the bfp.. soo hopeing it puts a smile on ur faces and ours...

shel4roy, jack,ruby,wishing and dreaming,and aimees good luck ladies on the stimming.... 

shenagh hun how u doing?

jodie hun how are u? hope ur doing ok... not long now for u hun init.... 
yeh as i was saying befor about taking paracetamal... when i have bad period pains,and if i was to take any j kind of pain killer my period tends to become lighter... but on a normal period cycle im a heavy 1... but anyway i ended up taking pain killers..


sadya inshallah it will happen hun... just hang in there... my duas are with u...

hi to every1else thats new...

afm hmmm nothing to really report but have recovered from flu... and the happy news is af had arrived on the 31st... been ok... sooo hopefully another 1more af to go past and il be on my way soon... 
works been fine so so..
my neighbour thats pg.. she came over again the other day... she was going on and on about she really wants a boy this time... and theres me thinking bloody be appreciated u have 1 child and its took her a while to concieve as well...u should be thankfal in whatever u have.
but she became pg natural.. not like silly me need assistence get pg....
i have a dd thats going to be 7 this year and i honestly am saying this i dnt care even if i get another girl.. im thankfull to god the i have managed to get pg... well everyones diffrent...
just sometime think some people have it easy and they forget easily in what they wer befor and what they had...

sorry if i have left out any1.... hope we all end up with bfp  xxx thinking of u all xxxx


----------



## charlie321

Hasina - just read your post and I had to reply as I feel the same way when I hear about people that are so desperate for a boy after having like 10 girls! Why can't they just be greatful for what they've got that so many of us long for?!

Hellsbells - hello    and welcome aboard! I used Pregnyl but only twice - the first was my trigger shot then I did another the week after IUI. I'm sorry but I can't be anymore helpful than that as I've only had bfns. Good luck and I hope it's a bfp for you.   

KG -hello! I've seen you on the Devon board. Good luck for your scan.xx   

Cupcake - just thought I'd let you know that I'm thinking of you today   . I always hate OTD and end up a nervous wreck. I hope you and dh are back on track to support each other.x

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, picked up my drugs which became really stressful as my clinic couldn't find my file and then made me wait 1 hour just to fetch the nurse and hand over a couple of boxes! I felt awful though in the waiting room as it was really busy. My heart went out to all those couples that looked as sad as I feel   . It's horrible that there are so many of us but good that we're not alone.
Af should arrive on the 11th so not long for me now.

Charlie.x


----------



## 1anne0

Hi 1st time on here, i'm going to the hosp today to be shown how to do the injections. I'm very stressed as my dh has said he only wants 1 child, and is stressing over the chance of muliple babys. we have been trying for years, i'm 38 and time is running out. really would like some advice from people who have had iui.
thanks


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

I am still trying to find my way around this site so sorry haven't done any personals yet!

Had my scan on Monday (cd2) and everything was fine so started with the menopur injections Monday night and have a 7 day prescription. Go back on Monday morning for my 2nd scan to see if the injections have worked.

Just thought i'd update you all. 

Hugs to everyone  x


----------



## aimees

1Anne0 - Sorry I can't help you with anecdotal evidence but I think the chances are about 1 in 6, so most likely you won't have multiples. Welcome and hope you manage to calm down a bit. 

Suziewong - Hi, glad to hear the scan went well.  

x


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Charlie321 I hope it's third time lucky for you too!

One week of the 2ww down! I rang the midwife at the clinic this morning. Told her I was fretting as I felt prog supp helped last time. She said that the clinic began Pregnyl 1500 post iui in July as a lot of women complained about the messiness of the suppositories. She believes that these are more efective so fingers crossed. She checked with the doctor and he felt that the three injections were adequate.


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one for Silliest Sausage as I must dash off in a mo.  I've just booked my spa day and I can't even have a facial.  But I can have a mani or pedi and lounge in the pool and have the two course lunch ... that's it.  So I have booked a pedi.  There's a chance I'll be in my 2ww then so best not to risk anything.  However, AF has still not arrived so who knows  !


----------



## mo:-D

bubb- have u done another test? I knwo somewone who was late, and was waiting to start ivf.... she never started cos she got a natural bfp!!!! It could be!??!


Hi to everyone, hope you are all well
Mo xxx


----------



## Smurfie

I'm afraid I don't hav etime for lots of personals but...

Cupcake - I know what you mean about your friends getting pregnant first time and the feelings you have. I also feel envy at friends with pregnancies and babies. Then I end up feeling bad I feel that way. DH ad I are going out with friends tomorrow and we are expecting them to announce a pg. Need to paste on the congratulations face whilst shouting "not fair" on the inside.   Has AF arrived properly yet?

Charlie - It really doesn't help when clinics start messing you around not being able to do what should be so straightforward- ie admin tasks like getting the drugs to you at the right time. Hope the next cycle is the one for you    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are doing ok   

AFM Was basted today. All seemed ok. Am now officially on the 2ww. Bit confused whether OTD is 16 or 17 Feb. She said 16 but then said after the progesterone is all gone which would be 17th. Oh and while I'm at it, quick question....

Should I start progesterone tonight or tomorrow morning? I forgot what the nurse said.

Sx


----------



## Bubblicious

Suzdee, I was told to "top-up" on the evening of basting then to start progesterone the following night.

Mo, I've tested twice but can't bear to waste another one [I'm not a serial tester ... I'm more of a "ignorance is bliss!" type]. I think my body has just been messed up by the meds this cycle. Hoping things work like clockwork on attempt 2.


----------



## mo:-D

Oh dear! Well hope your body gets back to normal soon enough!! xxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Suzdee - have you had any progesterone today? I'm on injections and pessaries and like bubblicious was told to top up on the evening and do pessarie in the morning I had an injection after basting so not sure what I would have been told if only on pessaries.  Sorry if that confused you more. x

Cupcake- how are you doing today, thinking of you  . x

Bubblicious - hope you enjoy your spa day I'm jealous as I love going to the spa. x 

Hellsbells and 1anne0 - welcome   

Aimees - loved the comment and I'm with you its all about Feb.x 

Hasina - Good to hear from you. x 

Charlie - here's an AF dance      so that it arrives on time.x 

Dollface - hows things? x

Shell - hope all is well. 

Wolla, KG, Mo,suzie, sadya, jodie, and shenagh - hope you are all looking after yourselves. x 

AFM - nothing to report although I've had a very busy day today in work so will treat myself to a hot chocolate and an early night. x

Love and hugs to all

Moo.x


----------



## KG

Charlie - hi! Think we are at the same clinic aren't we? I know we both did our last cycle around the same time. Fingers crossed that we both get a better outcome this time around.

Kx


----------



## Smurfie

MinaMoo & Bubblicious - thanks for the messages. I think you are right. Top up tonight and start tomorrow. Enjoy your hot choc!

Love to all. Fingerscrossed for everyone for Feb!
Sxx


----------



## aimees

Hi All, 

Mina Moo - yes, it's all about February! No point dwelling on what could have been. But, are you not due to test in a few days or am I getting confused? Really hope this works for you, we need a bfp on here to raise the spirits. 

Cupcake - how are you getting on? You've been quiet today. It's tough when it doesn't work and you feel like your heart's desire is just so out of reach. Starting the next cycle is a really good way to get over that. 

Suzdeez - glad the basting went well. Hope you can get some good relaxing in in the next 2 weeks. 

afm - having reflexology tomorrow can't wait. Reading all your comments about not being able to have spa treatments. This I did not know. Can anyone explain why this is? Just so I can know what I can and can't have. Do you guys swim in the 2ww? 

Sorry to all I have left out, it's a bit late (should go to bed but I can't stop reading ff threads lol)

xx


----------



## shenagh1

Evening ladies,
just a quick one before I head to bed... 

Just want to wish all the stimmers good luck this week and those ladies in waitin on 2ww keep it up not be long..

Cupcake- any more word on AF fingers crossed nothing more comes of it
bubbs- u should try one more tests most pharmacies do them free of charge x

afm- nothing new still stimmin day 3 today and scan next Monday hope to see something 
night all xxxxx
love hugs and prayers to u


----------



## Missy123

wishing and dreaming - My day 10 scan is tues so i'm a day behind you, i'm not on the same drugs as you though and i also worry about too many/not enough follicles it is only natural but like you said we can't do anything about it. 
Shenagh - Hope your scan on monday shows some nice follicles!   

Bubblicious - Sorry i'm with you on the ignorance bit, i don't like testing either but hope you know soon either way.   

SuzieW - Hope those injections are working for you and glad the scan went well.

SuzDee - Well done for getting to the 2WW as i think you have done the hardest part and some would agree with me! Hope it goes quick for you.

aimees - We are all cycling together but i think you will be ready before me as i am a bit slow! Good luck with the scans! 

KG - I'm on the same drugs as you and my next scan is also tues (day10 for me). So hope we have luck with the scans . My clinic won't allow me to do back to back but i see yours will. How do they decide these things?

charlie - Good that you have your drugs ready. I also hate the waiting rooms, if they feel like us inside it is why they are so glum. When i am sitting in them i usually feel like it could be death row with the not knowing. I know it's not life threating but it's just as bad!    Hope AF arrives on time so you can get going.

1anne0 - Welcome and sorry to say there is a chance of multiples but a slim chance not sure of the odds but i'm sure if it did happen DH would come around to it!

Mina-Moo - Isn't that cool spot from the sega dancing i am showing my age now! Hope you enjoyed your hot choc and early night!   Good luck   

cupcake - Hope you are doing ok, did you retest?   Thinking about you.
Dollface - Good luck for testing.  

Sorry for anyone i missed hope you are all ok.   

I had my baseline scan today and have a few smallies on each side so now back to 2 jabs a day. Got my next scan day10 on tuesday. Thankfully the cyst i had last time has gone so feeling more positive this time. 
Missy xx


----------



## diya80

hi ladies..
a quick question...its 9th day of 2ww.im having a feeling of discharge...but when i checked its noting visible but i still feel.im using progesterone V.gel.is this normal....?
i promised myself that i will not do my test before the otd.its my first iui.sooo plz plz do remember me in ur prayers.and i do pray that..
May u all ladies have ur BFP very soon inshAllah.and May u have healthy and happy babies.  

Sadya.


----------



## KG

Cupcake -so sorry that it didn't work out last cycle, but fingers crossed that Feb is a great month for all of us!

Sadya - I've never used progesterone, so no advice to offer, just to say thinking of you in the dreaded 2ww.

Missy - we can compare results after Tues! It seems like every clinic does things differently - I wonder why? I'm in two minds as to whether I would do back to back cycles, maybe too much stress or maybe better to keep going. I won't be doing another cycle next month, should I need to, as we're going away for a much needed break!

Not sure I'm doing too well with the injections. Twice I've managed to get a big bump under the skin, plus made it bleed a bit twice and ended up with a bruise. I didn't have this problem last time - not sure what I did differently. Does this sound normal?

Kx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi girls, sorry not been on in couple days, was lucky enough to go see Usher last nite! 

Bubblicious - thanks for spa info, I'm going to wait and see how things go after basting and my 2ww. I may well need the spa treatment to de-stress if things don't go to plan! How are you feeling, has the AF stayed away?

Aimees - how is the clomid going for you? So are you on your first week of injections?

I had my second check yesterday and apparently things are going in the right direction, and I've managed to lose half a stone without even realising, bonus. They may up my dose at my next check up tomo though, so fingers crossed I'll get to baste next week!!

Sorry if haven't let personal for you, but there's lots of you and I get confused! So good luck to everyone, hope your all well x


----------



## dollface86

Hi girls, sorry I've been quiet, i tested this morning (OTD tomorrow) and it's a BFN for me. I'll try again tomorrow incase there's some kind of miracle but had some pinky brown discharge today (sorry tmi) so guess af is coming. 

Sorry for me post but can't stop crying.

 to you all and best of luck wherever you are in your tx xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all
Have not been on here for a while. have just had 3rd IUI and was soo hopefuil and positive that this woudl be the one, but not meant to be... I got AF this morning together with sore boobs etc... so so gutted - think will have another go at it as know that it has worked and as cant afford IVF wthsi is our only option. Will try again in March. AT least we show that it does and can work - !!!

Hope for some BFPs this month


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one from me as I'm shattered and it's getting late.

Thanks for thinking of me. AF FINALLY arrived [lighter than normal at the moment] on cycle day 43 ..... had to check on my CBFM to confirm how long it had been. Feeling relieved as I knew I wasn't pregnant. I think we'll be cycle buddies, Cupcake.

Dollface, I'm so so sorry about BFN .

Sorry for lack of personals. I'll catch up and do better tomorrow.


----------



## diya80

ladies its 10th day of 2ww..and im having cramps.....


----------



## aimees

Writing on my phone sorry sorry in advance for badly written. 
Sadya - sorry about cramps but they might be good cramps Hun you don't know until you test. 

Lillybee - so sorry about the bfn i know it's devastating. Hope you can be positive for the net one. 

Bubbs - glad af has finally arrived what a relief

Dollface sorry about the bfn hope you are ok Hun 

Sausage - clomid ok but can't believe I forgot to take one this morning will have to take it later. 

Cupcake the reflexology was so good and she knew loads about fertility. Am def going to have more. Ah thanks for your comments that was nice if only sustainable. I woke up this morning and did an opk. Have only got a faint line! I'm day 5! My first scan is not until Monday. Am really upset because I asked the hospital to scan early this time and they agreed to scan on day eight which I thought was too late. Now I'm worried I'm going to ov on Sunday. Am so upset how is this iui ever supposed to work if the hospital can't even catch ov in time. This happened on my second cycle too. 
Sorry ladies for the rant and me me me post. Am just going to have to wait I know. 

Xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Thanks everyone for welcoming me aboard.

On day 9 of 2ww after 3rd IUI - trying not to symptom spot. Roll on next Wednesday

Mina-Moo are you on the 2ww too? When are you due to test?

Aimees - I tried reflexology in recent months - after I lost my boys - found it really good. I don't know about fertility but it really seemed to help me mentally - helped me relax so much I'd almost sleep. Sorry to hear about your timings. It is so frustating when appointments don't fit with whats happening with our bodies. I had a natural IUI in December. I was advised earlier in the weekby my consultant  that I would be having IUI on the Friday. On Friday the scan showed two mature follicles 18mm+ but the midwife delayed the IUI until Monday. I ov on Friday pm - I was so mad!

Best of luck to everyone - have a good weekend

H


----------



## aimees

Hellsbells - thanks for your support. I hope you are hanging in there. I was so sorry to read about your boys I can't imagine what you have gone through. You are so brave and will get there in the end.

Dollface and Lillybee - hope you are both coping alright. Hope you and dps can support each other this weekend. Am thinking of you. 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake -    We will make sure you stick to your rules and so glad you are ready to jump back to it! I couldn't stick to your rules as i love one born every minute even though i get annoyed at some of it. I'm also terrible for symptom spotting i wish i wasn't! I so hope we all have better luck this time and we need to make up for the lack of BFP from january! 

KG - It's great to have someone to compare things with so hope all our scans are great! I would prefer to do back to back as it's been 6 months since i got to IUI and at this rate i will be old and wrinkly! Sorry you are finding the injections hard this time, sometimes i find it hard to get the needle in (skin like a rhino) other times they just sting a bit! Hope they get easier. 

dollface - Hope the result does change for you    we are all here for you.
lilyBee - Sorry AF came but keep positive and i'm sure it will happen for you.   
Bubblicious - So glad you now know for sure but sorry it was that way.   Good that you can now get going again.   

This is such a difficult journey for us all but it can only make us all stronger. So glad we have each other for support.   
Missy xx


----------



## mo:-D

dolface- sorry for your bfn... hoping march will be your month xxx 

bubblicious- glaf af has arrived for u, onwards and upwards!!!    

sadya- don't worry too much, there is still time. it is not over till af arrives!   

lillybee- sorry for bfn- when will you try again?

aimes- hoping for u that u make it over the weekend!!! have lots of bms, just in case!

hi hells bells- hope u r ok!

missy- hope you are well xx

afm- cd14 scan today showed no follicles- ugh rubbish! I am sure it is becuase my right ovary never does anything useful!!!!!  So they have upped to dose of clomid for next month, but it is so long away- rubbish!!! See u all next month (although i hope i don't because u have all had bfp and are on another thread!!!!!  )
Hope all is ok
Mo xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Dollface and lillybee - So sorry    

Hellsbells - yep I was told to have timed   as they left me too late and the clinic was closed over the weekend. 

AFM - tested this morning I'm 12dpo and it was BFN so have cried most of today, I know its slightly early but I'm sure its all over as I never really had much hope in it working. xx 

Sorry for the short post, but bit upset stil. 

Love to all
Moo. x


----------



## Smurfie

Mina-Moo - so sorry about the BFN. Take care    

Dollface - really sorry to hear it was a BFN.    

Aimees - hope you're doing ok

Cupcake - Great rules!! We'll keep an eye on you to make sure you stick to them   . Sounds like a horrid AF. Great PMA for moving on to next go though. Sending you loads of +ve vibes. The friend we saw last night said she had been pg for 4 weeks and then m/c. Felt awful for her. Feel bad for thinking of me me me before now. Also feel bad that was kinda relieved she wasn't pg. Not that I would wish IF on anyone but hate feeling like the odd one out amongst friends. 

Lillybee - so sorry about the BFN. Good luck for March    
Missy - well done on your little follies. Really hope they do the business    
Mo - nightmare that there were no follies. Sending you lots of positive vibes for next month   

Hellsbells - good luck with holding out until next Weds. Really hope its a BFP for you. Enjoy the symptom spotting (drives me nuts).

Sadya - hold on in there. You've made it to 10dpo. Not too much longer. Pray you get that BFP   

KG - I always end up with bumps, bruises and made myself bleed with pretty much every jab this time. My thigh is not a pretty sight!
Bublicious. Glad AF finally arrived. Good luck for your next try    

Silliestsausage - well done for getting this far, good luck with basting and big congrats on the weight loss!

Hi to anyone else I've missed

AFM - day 2 of 2ww. Not symptom spotting yet but driving myself nuts working out when due date would be and other stupid things that'll be really painful if I get a BFN.   . Still, at least it's the weekend. Hope you've all got nice things planned. I'm off to see my parents.

Sxx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Sorry to the ladies that got bfn's. keep going as it will hopefully happen for you next time

afm had my day 10 scan today & I have 1 very big follicle so start the pee sticks tomorrow. keeping my fingers crossed that this is the 1 for me.

Shell X


----------



## Smurfie

Shell4Roy - Very best of luck      
Sx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi girls, 

Sorry to all those that have had AF arrive or got BFNs - stay strong and positive........we're all routing for you and hoping for good news next time round.  BUg   to all

To anyone in the 2ww, fingers crossed and  

Had my 3rd check up today, things are moving well from what they tell me, and they found the left ovary this time as couldn't see it last time!  They have said there are quite a few follies there, the biggest of which is 8mm at the moment (i think thats right?) So back Monday for me, and still on the same dosage for now.

The travelling back and forth to the hospital sure takes its toll!!!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## lynz26

Hello All,

Would like to join you all if I can.

I am on 3rd cycle of DIUI. This time with Gonal F. 2 Failed attempts with clomid.

Went for day 11 scan today and Gonal f has been increased. I have to take my trigger shot at midnight 2moro for basting on Monday.... Here we go again!!

Good Luck to you all! I will keep you updated on my 2ww.

Best wishes...


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Lynz26

I'm on Gonal F aswell, only a small dose of 37.5 at the moment, just had third scan and due back Monday - i'm hoping it'll be next week I need a trigger shot and basting!!  First time for me so unsure what to expect really

Good luck on the basting and hope the 2ww has great results at the end for you xx


----------



## Missy123

Lynz - welcome, hope your increased dose helps and the basting goes well.   
Silliest sausage - Hope your follicles grow as they like them at least 16+ i think but they can grow quite quick as mine first time doubled between scans!   

Has anyone got sensitive teeth from their tx? Just wondered as i have never had it but i've been in pain the last couple of days from it..even breathing in the cold air! It's a bit better today but wondering if it could be from the drugs. Strange question i know. 
Missy x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies,

Sorry I havnt posted on here much, have been reading tho, i have just had a [email protected] couple of weeks, work has stressed me out so much, I've actually quit, with no job to go to!!! I'm hoping I can de-stress and hopefully it'll help with trying to make a baby, but we'll see!! Not sure how many attempts of IUI we can afford to do now, depends if I find some work.  I'm hoping I can just do some temping so I have the flexibility to go to my appointments, and hopefully not stress out so much.  

I'm hoping I'll get my blood tests back this week, and hopefully get started on some progesterone to induce AF, and then try the IUI again.

Sorry for the me post, I'm a bit lost with where everyone is up to, I'll try to come back with some personals and update the list.

Also, just a little question, is it safe to fly in the 2ww or if the IUI works is it safe to fly in early pregnancy? I know that is very wishful thinking that it'll work, but just wondered if you guys could help?

Hope your all ok, big hugs to everyone  

J xx


----------



## Missy123

Jodie - Sorry about your job.    Less stress is good but less money is not so good. Hope you find something else soon.    
cupcake - Are you going again this month?    Sorry i am getting mixed up with who is where again, it's not hard to confuse me   
M x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Cupcake - I'm better today thanks and no I've not tested again OTD is tomorrow so I may test in the morning although I'm not expecting it to change.  This is my 4th BFN and it doesn't get any easier.   good luck for you scan and I'll be   that Feb will be your month. x 

Jodie - Sorry about the job but as the others say maybe you can de-stress.  As for flying I was told that its fine to fly unless in last trimester and then its because they don't want you to go into labour in the air. xx 

Sorry for the lack of personals I am thinking of you all, but have to go as I'm cooking dinner and DH is hungry. xxx


----------



## wolla

sorry been awol for a while.

Big hugs to all those who've had BFN's - January wasn't a great month was it :-( 

But best of luck to all those who are starting again, and  to new ladies.  

AFM - got phonecall from consultant during the week to say that my AMh results were back and it was 1.5 which apparently suggests 'very low fertility'.  She recommended that we do IVF instead of IUI, but we've decided to still go ahead with IUI for a couple of reasons 1) although my AMh wasn't tested last time, my ovaries were always slightly slow to produce any follies which is why the first 4 or 5 cycles were abandoned.  Once I was put on clomid I produced some lovely juicy follies - and on 2nd cycle we got our BFP.  2) we've only got about £8000 to throw at this, and we'd rather have 4 goes at DIUI  and feel like we'd given it a decent shot, than only be able to afford 1 go at DIVF and be left feeling that we should be having another go.  The consultant didn't sound convinced - tbh she's pretty patronising and we haven't really taken to her - but has agreed to let us do IUI.
So yesterday we received prescription for clomid for next cycle (end of this month) AND a letter telling us they've found us a donor - and he sounds perfect so now just got to accept the offer, and then sit out the rest of the month.  Can't wait to get started now.

Sorry for lack of personals - was so much to catch up on since I last read.

Love 
wolla
x


----------



## jack2009

Hey everyone,

Again like most ladies have said I also been off the radar abit, think its all taking its toll!!

Jodie I can sympathise re work, mine came to blows abit over the last few months  involving meetings with the owner of the company who I work for as i eventually stood up for myself but to be honest I recognise I am not the laid back person i once was in work...but i dont like that i am changing. I really believe this fertility treatment is the cause coupled with this bad job...anyway becasue of this i am trying to convince myself to call it a day if this cycle doesnt work Jodie i sincerely hope you are able to get going v soon xxxxxxx

Wolla, just read your post find it v interesting. I felt i had to fight for DIUI also. I spent nearly £5000 in December on failed IVF, apart from not being able to afford that again i am on board with the more goes the other way theory. It makes you feel so down when they talk to you like that. Are you at darlington LWC? Dr Swafat is my doc, but did have that lady when he was away and took an instant dislike she was the one that bluntly announced totally unexpectantly my fertility was more that of an over 40 yr old (and i am 30) it was said in the most appalling way, however, I subsequently had a couple of scans with her and she was alot better. Found out today a friend of my sis who has servere fertility issues got pregnant first time at centre of life last week.......donno if i am being wobbly wondering whether i should think bout other clinics.

So i had a 9 day scan they had one follie at 14mm and about 10 just under 10mm, he has doubled my dose of menopur and i go back monday 9am for another scan with a view to hopefully book basting next week....why do i feel so negative i hate this

Be interesting if anyone has advice on choosing private clinics?!


----------



## aimees

Minamoo - good luck for tomorrow hopefully that line will change to a positive.

Jodie - really sorry to hear about your job but temping is a good option undoing and am thinking of taking time off from it if I have to do ivf. Also I don't gtg stressed about my job and I used to be so stressed all the time so that's a big improvement. Also it's fine to fly. 

Cupcake - enjoy your relaxing welend. Sorry to hear about having to turn down the baby shower I would have done the same! It can just be such a frustrating and lonely experience. 

Missy - funny thing I was running for a bus yesterday and I noticed my teeth were jangling a bit as I wax running! I am lucky and have really good teeth so thought it was a bit weird. Weird...

Lynz - good luck for basting on Monday. 

Afm - have done another pee stick today and it's the same ie just a faint line so I guess will def not now ov at least until Monday but hopefully a bit later. Phew am out of the woods! 

Hope you are all enjoyying the weekend. I am away in the countryside I can smell fresh air its nice. 

Xx


----------



## aimees

Jodie meant to say I am temping and it's good for flexibility. Typing away on my phone I can hardly see what I am writing!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Cupcake - the hospital journey is roughly 45 mins each way, then there half hour or so. Don't seem much I know, but hard working it in with work, and going every other day - may just be due to last week being a hard week with work and me working late every nite. It's all so new to me still.

I'm really struggling at the moment, with emotions and feeling up and down about the whole process, and this is only my first attempt!

Had some friends round tonight, all drinking and having fun, and me staying sober, I just felt miserable and boring all nite, so now feeling bit sorry for myself and just down about it all.

Sorry for lack of personals, but hope you are all ok and staying positive xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies,


I would like to join u all .  I am waiting to start IUI next cycle with injectables.  I am hoping that AF will show by Tuesday.  I have irregular cycles, so I cant be certain.  I am basing that date on a positive OPK.


Is there anyone having treatment at Herts and Essex?


 x


----------



## wolla

Jack - sorry you're feeling negative - I struggle to imagine that it'll work for us, even though we've been lucky enough to have a son through the same process.  Wish I could be more positive.  Yes I'm at same clinic - glad it's not just us that found her to be slightly lacking in bedside manner.  I looked at other clinics in the area - including CFL before we decided on this one (First choice of James Cook, where we were last time are not doing DIUI any more :-( ) and it seemed that everywhere either had no donor's at all, or there was a really long wait.  So that was the deciding factor for us.

Catherine - Hi, and welcome - good luck with your cycle x

Jodie - brave decision quitting your job - sounds like it's what you needed to do. 

Sausage - sorry you're struggling, fingers crossed this cycle works and you'll be staying sober for the best of reasons.  

Wolla
x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

I'm not really that bothered about drinking but when you have friends round you that your used to drinking with it's hard as I just wanted to go to bed! Ten when they left, I couldn't sleep through thinking about everything.  Suppose with that, the long hard week, the waiting etc it just all gets to me sometimes and yet i thought I could cope better! Didn't expect to feel low so early on.

I've not got today's paper yet, going to send the other half round the shop in a mo, but that's awful to hear about- certainly shows how much of a journey it is.

Catherine- welcome! I'm a first timer too, who also is irregular, but weirdly, the minute I started waiting for it all to happen, I had two months on time as expected! Let's hope everything else is starting to work down there! Good luck for you   xx


----------



## Missy123

siliest sausage - Sorry you found your evening hard, i did too as DH had a few drinks with friends and they get annoying when you are sober! I try to think of the reason behind it and it will be worthwhile. Hope you feel happier soon and at least i'm not the one still in bed with the bad head!
Cupcake - Yay for going again right away, we have to get there sooner or later so why not sooner!   

Mina-Moo - Hope the test didn't have the same answer as yesterday.   
Wolla - I'm in the same boat with money/goes and i'm spending it on DIUI also. Glad you are going with what you think and knickers to them!    Good news on the donor.
jack - Hope your scan shows that they have grown!    Good luck tomorrow.
aimees - Good that you haven't ovulated yet, it won't be long now for your 2ww!    Weird with the teeth thing! 
Catherine - Welcome and hope AF shows up for you so you can get going. Good luck with your cycle.   


Hubby still in bed after his night on the beer so had to do my own jab this morning! It is easier with someone else doing them but he is back to work tomorrow so got to do it then anyway. Just hoping they are growing ready for my tues scan!   
  to you all. M x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi Missy, it was the second weekend of friends here having drinks, last week I found easy, but this week different friends and found it really hard  

I know it's good practice for when I AM pregnant (positive thinking there) but at the moment, with one think or another, it's just got me down. kinda mentioned it to my friend last nite, who is very supportive and even offers her eggs to me, but I don't think people truly understand it when they don't go through it. I'm in a thinking about everythingin my life mood at the moment..... But I'll snap out of it.

How do you get on doing your own jab? I've not had to try that yet! Xx


----------



## Missy123

silliest sausage - As i have said before on here i used to have a really bad needle phobia and it took me about 10 times to even look at the needle on the dvd showing us how to inject. DH did the training as he was going to do them all but when the clinic rang to say start now he was at work! I sat there shaking looking at the meds but knew i had to do it whether it was then or in an hour so i just did it and was so chuffed after. It is weird what you can overcome when you want something so bad! If you had to do it you would be fine. x


----------



## shenagh1

morning ladies,
soo frustrated tried to post here 3 times yesterday and it wouldnt let me..

jodie- sorry hun to hear about your job.. temping could be good for you at least being to make your own hours are better xx
cupcake- glad to see your starting again and DO take it easy leave the manic mornings to the DH lol..
missy- how is you cycle going for you?
silliest sausage- i have to do my own jab all the time dh isnt allowed near me on it lol he gave me a double dose once before :S was not good lol
catherine-welcome good luck in your cycle
aimees-thats good that the line was stil faint.. fingers crossed it stays off till your ready...
to all the ladies i for got as im on my phone good luck in your waiting stimming and generally....

i have one quick question- this cycle i was going to ask about a double iui!! reason being at the last cycle i had only one foli and DH had only 4.5 mill appso i was wondering is it benefical do you know of anyone it has worked for. its jsut i want to finish this cycle knowing i have done everything i could.. but the nurse  is saying it doesnt make any difference so i want to be able to argue my point! any help would be good.. and another thing is i get ovitrelle when i have an egg to start me ovulating but what i want to know is can you still start ovulating before the injection starts you? 

sorry for the me me questions..  need all the help i can get for my scan tommorrow! xx
 ,  and    to you all xx


----------



## Missy123

shenagh i read somewhere doing double bastings dosen't up the odds by much compared to the single, i thought it would be double but it dosen't work like that!
As long as it's good timing one is just as good. I don't know about the drug you have to take as i haven't used it, i inject a drug to stop me ovulating then a trigger to release when they are ready. Last time on my abandoned one my body got ready to ovulate whilst still taking the drug but my follies were way too small still. I don't know if if was anything to do with the cyst i got on that cycle but it has gone since! I hope you get your questions answered before your scan and it goes well.


----------



## Missy123

cupcake things aren't that easy for us! I'm sure that it's made difficult on purpose. I expect it's higher with natural as you could be at it all the time but with IUI you only get the one chance each cycle and as they are washed they don't live as long as natural. I'm probably just assuming again and no doc my DH laughs at how my mind works sometimes.


----------



## aimees

Jack2009 - just wanted to say in yesterday's Guardian there is an interesting article about a woman who conceived using donor sperm. Apparently this is a booming industry in Denmark. The article is called The Father's a Viking and you could probably find it online in the family section. 

the rest of you, will write later as i';m on my phone, I just wanted to pass that information on. 


xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thank you for all for the welcome.  This is a busy thread compared to the others I am on.


Cupcake, shocking news about Amanda Holden  .  It just shows you that you can be 100% sure that everything will b ok until you hold your healthy baby in your arms.  It is a scary thought and we have such a long journey to go yet  .  Sorry u r missing your DH.  I hate being apart from mine.  I have only been apart from him when I have had to stay in hospital and that was horrid!.  Hopefully time will pass quickly until u see him again.  I always question why IUI isnt more successful myself, strange! I think it could be because we have a lower chance of getting pregnant naturally, so IUI just gives us the chance like every other fertile lady.  I think the more mature follies u have the better?


Sausage, I am sorry that u feel low.  I get low often.  I have been ttc for 4 years and have defo had some ups and downs.  TTC is hard enough without the other day to day worries and stresses that come along with it.  I have thought about going counselling many times.  Its ok to feel like that hun.  I did regulate for about a year, but since I started steroid treatment 2 cycles ago they have become irregular again, over 42 days!.  I have took a month out from steroid treatment until IUI, so hoping AF will show up on time.  I am on steroids for Natural Killer Cells.  FX out 1st IUI will do the trick.  When r u expecting AF? x


Missy **FOLLICLE DUST**


Shenagh, LOL @ DH double dosing you.  Bet it wasnt funny at the time.  I just read your post out to my hubby haha.  Just to pre warn him.  I am dreading the 1st couple of injections.  I think it is the anticipation that is the hardest to deal with.  I am sure I have been through worse and once pregnant I will have to inject blood thinners every day, so I better get used to it!  .


----------



## jack2009

Aimees thanks for that info much appreciated xx

I have bad lower back pain today simular to how i felt when my follies grew in ivf cycle, liitle worried i may have over stimmed oh well will know tomorow


----------



## diya80

its 12dpt i got spotting..it would be AF?
its my first iui.plzzzzzzzzzzz HELP.


----------



## Missy123

Sadya -    I hope it's not AF for you. I know plantation can happen between 6-12 days after but you will know your body and how you feel.   
Catherine - thanks for the dust i hope it works, not long for you to wait to get started.   
aimees, jack, shenagh, wishing and dreaming, KG and silliest sausage  - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.   
Lynz - good luck with the basting tomorrow.   

  incase i missed anyone and wherever you are in tx. Good luck
Missy xx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone,


Mina moo - so sorry. Have you tested again?
Lynz - loads of luck for basting tomorrow    


JodieK - wishing you loads of luck with your job hunt. Temping sounds a good plan, though, with it being a bit more flexible. I was made redundant a couple of months before I got my bfp with ds and I'm sure that not having the stress of my job helped. As for flying, I'm pretty sure it must be OK in the 2ww, as loads of people who have tx abroad must do it. When pg, the airlines won't take you later on in the 3rd trimester, but I don't think there's any evidence that its unsafe earlier on, although lots of people seem to choose not to. I flew when I was about 18 weeks pg, but I'm sure if I would have in the first 12 weeks, more in case anything went wrong when I was far from home, rather than anticipating a problem with the flight. 


Sadya - hoping this is implantation for you.   


Wolla - well done at sticking to what you want to do! It's pretty hard when the 'experts' are telling you otherwise. My clinic seems to think that IUI is a good bet if its worked for you before. 


Jack - I'm afraid I just chose my clinic on what was convenient to get to, there isn't a lot of choice where we are without a massive distance for each appt. 


Silliest sausage -    hang on in there, this tx gets us all down at some time. I do all my own jabs! My dh was away the very first time I had to do them last cycle, and once I'd plucked up the courage to do them once, I didn't want anyone else near me with a needle   


Catherine - hi, and welcome!


Nothing much to report here, just carrying on turning my legs into a bruised mess! Loads of luck for everyone having scans tomorrow - Tuesday for me, so not long to wait now. 


Quick question for ladies who've done this before - what day did you get to before basting? I think it was day 15 for me last time, but am hoping its a bit sooner this time. 


Take care, 
Kxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry for the me post but it was the same result this morning and then this afternoon AF had decided to arrive, even though I didn't expect it to work still very upset. 

Love to all, I'll be back in a day or so

Moo. xx


----------



## KG

Mina    


Kx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

so sorry mina 


Good luck lynz for your basting 

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow. 

Hugs to everyone 

K x


----------



## wolla

Mina - so sorry it was a BFN for you - big hugs

Jack - good luck with scan tomorrow - hope follies are just right.

Sausage - I always find it more annoying when you have friends round, or go out for a meal with friends who are pregnant and they make comments about it being 'alright for you - you can have a drink' and moaning that you're having a glass of wine when they can't.  arghhhh - drives me mad especially when it's friends who know that you'd give your right arm to be in their position and wouldn't care if you never had a drink again.    It's so hard   

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one for now as I have some work to do before bed ...

I've been away this weekend so I have a lot to catch up with which I will do tomorrow.

For now though,

Mina, so sorry about BFN . Sorry about lack of follies, Mo but lots of  for your next go.

Welcome to our newcomers.

Good luck for those having scans in the next few days.

AF finally arrived properly on Friday so I am back on the Clomid [second day] and have my first scan booked for Thursday.

Much luck .


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Mina, sorry about the BFN, that sucks! I feel for u hun  

AFM i have started spotting, so full flow should b with me soon.  Will have scan in next couple of days then starting injectables.  I am nervous and excited


----------



## Missy123

Mina -    So sorry it will take a while to get your head around it but we are here for you   

KG - sorry i got mixed up thought you were getting scan today. Good luck for tomorrow instead should have known same day as me. Sorry your legs are getting bruised, my belly is a bit cos thats where i jab have you tried it to give your legs a rest!


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all 

Got my surge today so will be going in for basting tomorrow. Will be on the dreaded 2ww then. 

Shell x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Shell good luck with basting tomorrow. 

AFM just got back from day 10 scan and not sure what to make of it. I had one small follicle and  1 measuring 14 not sure if this is great really plus my lining was only 5.7 mm so they might want to scan again in a couple of days!! : ( any suggestions on how to boost my lining PLEASE


Hope everyones scans going ok 

K x


----------



## charlie321

Hi ladies

Mina and the other girls who sadly got a bfn   . So sorry and hope you are ok.x

Wishing - Sorry you got a disappointing result from you scan. Hopefully you'll have a growth spurt and will have a big fat follie in a couple of days. There are supplements that have been said to improve egg quality etc but I don't know how long they take to have an effect. I've seen a list of them on the Peer Support board and I think on this board too. 

Sorry girls it's hard to keep up on here! I'm a bit lost as to where everyone is at but wishing you all tons of luck   

Afm, still waiting for af. Had a good weekend in London with my cousin. I'm going to be her bridesmaid next year so have been looking at venues and dresses and now I want to do it all over again myself! Also went in Selfridges and Harrods as we'd never been before and OMG...the shoes!! I totally have shoe envy now. I can reccommend it as a good distraction from ttc but could be expensive!

Hope monday treats you all well.x

Charlie
xx


----------



## wolla

hellsbells - so sorry it's a bfn :-(  will you be able to try again straight away?

Charlie - sounds like you had a fab time in London - you're right it is a great distraction.  How many pairs of Jimmy Choo's did you buy?

Wishing and Dreaming - awful when you don't have the results you want from a scan - but depending on when you normally ovulate then there's plenty of time for that folly to have a good old growth spurt.  Are you doing a medicated cycle?

AFM - just got through to clinic to confirm the donor sperm so they'll be shipping it to the clinic.  Wow - actually feel like we're getting somewhere now.  another 3 weeks to wait for AF, but am sure it'll fly by. DS was sat on my knee this morning and he said to me "mummy, do wishes always come true?" so I replied that no, they don't always come true and he said "oh, well I've wished for a new baby sister and I'm going to call her princess so I hope that comes true"  breaks my heart to think we might not be able to give him his wish :-( 

good luck to everyone having scans over next few days
Wolla


----------



## diya80

hi ladies...
for me spotting wasnt spotting i got AF at the 12th day after my first iui.i usually do have 30 to 35 days cycle but it happened too early.one thing which is floating in my mind....i had good follicles my dr said on the 11 day that i should take Hcg injection at 9.pm sharp and they did iui procedure on the 13th day at 2.40 pm which means after almost 41 hours of the injection at the night before the procedure i got very bad cramps which last next day and dr said it mean im ovulating.
im really confused and getting  
i ve unexplained infertilty.any helpi will skip 2 cycle and will try again.bcoz in this cycle med really messed my AF.
May All Mighty make this path easy for all of us.Amin.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

So sorry hells bells and sadya : ( 

Sorry for lack of personals I will be back later I am on my phone at work!! 

Am worried about my scan couple of questions 
1. My follicle is only 14 is there enough time for it to grow?? I normally get my surge in day 14? 

2. My lining is only 5.8 and they said it needs to be 8!!! Is there any chance it will grow by Thursday?? When I have my next scan  

Sorry for questions getting worried I am gonna have to cancel / ( 

K x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good afternoon ladies,

I am not new to FF but have been away for a while - I am BRAND new to IUI!

We had our specialist appointment today - to be honest, I was expecting to be told we would start on Clomid and be sent away to get on with it, but as it turns out, DH has probs (he's on the borderline of 'OK' 82% are ok - whatever this means??) and I have PCOS and NO cycle.

Anyway, i have read the little booklet they give you from cover to cover but I feel so overwhelmed with all the info and I am absolutely bricking it! Can I see some success stories anywhere??

Its so scary 

I'll look forward to getting to know you all  fingers crossed and baby dust to all

Amy xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Sadya and Hellsbells, sorry about your BFNs.  We're not having much luck on here at the moment but I'm optimistic for some BFPs this cycle ... its about time    .

Wishinganddreaming, I don't think a stimmed cycle is like a normal cycle so you might find that you don't get your natural surge at all or you won't get it at the usual time.  I had follies measuring 14mm and 10mm on day 13 when I normally have a surge on CD15/16.  In the end, I had no surge and had to have a trigger shot on CD20 and basting on CD22.  Lining was good by then, too.  Normally my cycle would be 30 days, it ended up being 43 days.  I didn't get my BFP but I think that was just down to chance.

Welcome Amy, when do you start your IUI?

Be back later.


----------



## Bubblicious

Thought I'd bring the list back but only doen a few updates as I don't know where everyone is at and have lost track a bit of the newbies.  Please feel free to update/add.  If not,  I will try to get onto it this evening.

Cupcake - trying again soon
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - stimming
Jack - stimming
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming 
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - stimming
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## shell4roy

just updating list

Shell x

Cupcake - trying again soon
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - basting tomorrow
Jack - stimming
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming 
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - stimming
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to all of you who have not so good news this week and Hi to the newbies! Trying to keep track of everyone - the list really helps!

A quick update from me... I had day 9 scan today after injecting Menopur for 7 days, womb lining is 11.8mm and I have one follicle on my right ovary which is 17mm. Nurses are very happy so one more Menopur tonight, take my HCG shot tomorrow and booked in for fiirst iui on Wednesday!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi just updating list

H

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - trying again soon
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - stimming - Potential Basting 2nd Feb
Shell4Roy - basting tomorrow
Jack - stimming
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming 
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - stimming
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there

[/quote]


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening ladies, and thanks for the advise and understanding how I feel. Still a bit down this evening as has been pointed out to me! Had another scan today, not much changed, although have more small follies on the left ovary. My biggest on both ovaries is 8mm and my lining is 6.6 at the moment. They have double my dosage of Gonal F to 75ml and I'm due back on Wednesday for the next scan. I knew it could be a slow process, but didn't quite plan for the way I'd feel about it all  

Shell4roy - good luck for basting tomo xx

Wolla - good luck with the donor sperm Hun  

Suzie - great news on the follie, good luck tomo.

To everyone else, happy Monday evening and hope your all ok x


----------



## KG

Hi, can someone update me on the list to 'stimming' - not sure how to do it myself!

Sadya and hells bells, so sorry it wasn't better news for you both.

Shell4roy, loads of luck for tomorrow.

Suziewong, sounds good news, loads of luck for Wed.

Wishing and dreaming, not sure what day you are on today, but I'm sure follies have plenty of time to grow before Thurs. I think it's quite usual to be back and forth a few times before you get to the stage they want you to get to. I think the meds upset your normal cycle, so keeping fingers crossed that you get good news later in the week.

Butterfly blue, welcome, hopefully between us we can help you get to grips with everything!

Take cate everyone,
Kx


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Wolla and everyone

Dunno what the next step is. I'm going to ring clinic tomorrow to let them know that I got a BFN and see what they suggest. We also have an initial appointment with a private clinic coming up.

Had the day from hell. Was hoping AF wasn't going to come but I knew it was. I teach. I had a class of sixteen year old boys this morning. They were discussing their mate's *younger * sister being 11 weeks pregnant by another one of the lads. Finished work this afternoon and came home for a good cry. Hated telling DH that it hadn't worked - he was so disappointed but trying to be optimistic too.

Good luck to everyone stimming and on the 2ww - hope there's loads of BFPs. I read something today about February being a time of reawakening/new life - so heres hoping. I got pregnant last Feb so I was hoping I would be this month too. Maybe next time.....


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies,

Just a quick one from me, just wanted to say thanks to say thanks to everyone for you advice on the jobs and flying - you are all great!!  

My brother wants to take me on holiday, after I had a little break down when I saw him at the weekend, thats why I wondered about flying, but I wanted to start cycling again as soon as possible and knowing my luck basting would probably fall on the week he is talking about, so probably wont go.... I'm going to ring clinic tomorrow for blood test results, hopefully there back, and we can get things moving soon  

Sorry for the me post, bigs hugs to those with BFN's - stay positive, it was happen soon  , welcome to the newbies, and hugs to everyone else.   

J xx


----------



## Smurfie

So sorry to all the ladies with BFNs.    
Hi to everyone else
Sx

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - basting tomorrow
Jack - stimming
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming 
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - starting soon
Bubbs - stimming
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## jack2009

Hey Wishing, simular with me...I have one 15mm and two 12mm, my concern is they were that size on friday and they are that size today...I have to go back wed at 11am they said to think hard because there is likely to be 3 follicles (multiple births) and said IUI maybe friday pm. But they were not clear re whether they will grow i thought they had to be a min of 16mm how is this going to happen as they havent changed since friday despite the massive discomfort I am in. Help!!

Does anyone know how long follicles are normally..dont want to sound stupid but does each follicle produce 1 egg, i feel like i need to go back to school lol!!


----------



## KG

Jack, I think, in theory each follicle produces one egg, but you can get one without an egg, esp in 'older' ladies like me, hence the reason they are more likely to let you go ahead with multiple follies when you are older. Fingers crossed that the lead one takes over for you and gets to the right size.
Kx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Thanks for all the kind messages and thoughts. x 

Welcome all the newbies

Jack - My clinic like them to be ideally 18 but when I had my BFP the biggest was 17 3 days before basting, they sometime have a bit of a surge so could well get bigger by wednesday. x

Wishing - yes both follies and linning could make it by Thusday on my last cycle I went to have scan on a Wednesday 16 and by Friday grew to 23!!! 

Hellsbells and Sadya - so sorry, its hard but you will get through it.    

AFM -spoke to clinic today and will start again 10th March so got something to focus on.

Jodie - hope the clinc has your results and things can get moving soon. x 

Wolla - Hope the next 3 weeks go quickly and that DS wishes come true very soon. x 

Good luck to everyone else where ever you are on the journey

Love and hugs 

Moo.x


----------



## shell4roy

Just updating for KG

Shell x



Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - basting tomorrow
Jack - stimming
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming 
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - stimming
Bubbs - stimming
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks everyone for your positive words  

Moo - glad you have a start date its good to have something to focus on : ) Wow your follicles did have a growth spurt, I am hoping my lead one does the same! 

Jack - COME ON we CAN do this   (thats me trying to be positive when really my head is full of doubt that I will actually get to basting) NO I am gonna going to be positive!!

Glad your stimming KG - I hope its going ok so far. 

I hope everyone who had scans has got on okay. Good luck to those being basted tomorrow ---    swim boys swim!! 

Hugs to everyone sorry I haven't mentioned you all I can't seem to get my head in gear tonight  

K x


----------



## lynz26

Hello all,

just a quick update. Had my iui today. Little bit of spotting and cramping now but other than that all is well. Here we go again.....2ww!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Missy123

Good luck with the scans and bastings today girls,    to those who had horrible test results but we all need to think we will get there.   
There are loads of us cycling at the moment so can't wait to see all the BFP results on the board.   
Good luck everyone thinking of you all. x


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi can i ask a wee question please? i was basted 2 weeks ago monday and have been using pessaries  the thing is i havent been brave enough to test and af signs are minamal usually i feel like its coming for days before testing.how long will they hold af off for.iv booked fri of so if nothing ill test then.i cant face it now ill cry all day and make everyone else cry to lol i didnt use pessaries last time and af arrived two weeks to the day of the trigger shot. thanks for any advice x o


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Well I was basted today so now officially on the 2ww.

I would test if its your otd date g&t.

Good luck to all.

Shell x






Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack - stimming
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming 
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - stimming
Bubbs - stimming
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## KG

Shell4roy, thNks for updating me! Good luck on your 2ww.

Good news here - basting on Fri! Bit surprised as it will be day 12 and last time it took until day 15. Lining over 12, one big follie that will be just right by Fri, most prob one more and possibly a third. So, trigger shot late tomorrow night then no more jabs - hooray!

Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG - You did better than me i am back for a scan Friday and they have upped my dose to 150, they must be getting fed up with my slow follies! I have even forgot how big they are and they didn't write it on my sheet either. I think they said one is 8 but i know i can double it in 3 days as i did last time so fingers crossed friday is a lucky day for us.   
g&t - I know the pessaries can hold off AF for a couple more days but i would test.    Goodluck


----------



## summerglory

I've just had a smear test done at my GP and the nurse said she could see a polyp on my cervix.

Could this be the reason why I've not conceived?  I'm due to see Dr Gorgy next week to start IUI but will I need to postpone this to treat the polyp & have it removed?  Also will I be able to get this done on the NHS?

Have been trying to conceive for about 2.5yrs and in that time have been diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis (which I think is now in remission), hidden c which has now cleared up, low LAD which after 2 tx of paternal LIT has improved massively, and slightly high (17) nk cells.

Any advice much appreciated.

Not sure if this is the right place to post this!
xx


----------



## aimees

hi All, 
Sorry for lack of anything, I was away at the weekend and dh wouldn't let me on the laptop last night! 
Well there is so much that has been posted, I don't konw how I'm going to catch up. 

Summerglory - I've got bumps on my cervix (not sure if they are polyps) but I don't think that is the reason I haven't conceived as it's not near the womb. I'm sure Dr Gorgy will be able to give you more info. Good luck with that.  

KG - did you take progesterone last cycle? I did and it bought my ov date forward on cycle 2. GL for basting on Friday!  

Shell & Lynz - good luck for 2ww, hope you manage to distract yourselves.   it works for you. 

g&t - I would definitely test.     for a bfp for you. 

Mina-moo - glad you got a start date, it's something to focus on. 

Jack2009 - follies can grow quite quickly and have a growth spurt, yours hopefully will be 18mm by the time you get in for basting

JodieK - how sweet of your brother. hope you are doing ok hun. 

Cupcake - how you doing? 

hellsbells - really sorry about the bfn. good to hear you have an appt at a private clinic, hopefully things will be speedy as they usually seem to be when people to private. 

Sadya - really sorry about your bfn, hope you doing ok 

Suziewong - wow, great lining!! I've never gotten near that. And that follie sounds nice and big. Good luck to you  

Think I'm going to have to leave it at that as otherwise I'll never have my dinner! Sorry if I have missed you!  

afm - had my day 8 scan yesterday, lining is 7mm and got a follie at 15mm and another at 26mm (26!). Also got a few smaller follies but I think they are all under 10mm. Am a bit worried about the 26mm one as I've heard when they get too big they don't work. Does anyone konw anything about this? Got another scan tomorrow morning. I've got a feeling they are going to tell me to take the trigger shot on Thursday morning so that basting will be on Friday. 

I'm going to have salmon for dinner with steamed greens on the side. Yoghut and fruit for pudding. NO wine, sigh....

Xx


----------



## shenagh1

hey ladies, 
completely lost with all the posts here.. so good luck to those stimming  and to those getting basted this week i hope you get the results u long for      

sorry for short post but feeling all depressed on myself tonight..had my scan yesterday mornin and had NOTHING not even a thick lining.... which has knocked me for 6... on top of that 2 of DH's cousins who we hused to be very good friends with have both announced they are pregnant... worst thing is neither are in a steady relationship!! they havent been trying and one told us on sat night when she was DRINKING....    LOSING HOPE SLOWLY BUT SURELY... hope it picks up on thurs

love luck and lots of    and   to you all
  
xxx


----------



## jack2009

Ah Shenagh...giving you hugs it does get upsetting when people you know get pregnant while we are finding it difficult( It will be our time!!

Aimees...not sure about the follie being over big but you do have a 15mm one as well, I am sure they will both work. Could you advise me had a day 12 scan on mon have one follie 15mm and two 12mm but they hadnt changed from the previous scan 3 days earlier!! Have another scan in the morn if they havent grown will they abandon it do you know?

All this waiting yuk!!


----------



## Smurfie

Shenagh - Sending you lots of     . It really isn't fair how pg comes to some people so easily and we have to work so hard at it. Hope things pick up for you soon. Sending you some     

Aimees - Not sure about the 26mm. That certainly is big -can you feel it? Why don't you ask them at your next scan. Hope all goes well for you

Sxx


----------



## aimees

Hi jack i don't think they will abandon it as ther's a good chance the follies will have grown I know they didn't change for three days but that doesn't mean they won't change now. Good luck let us know how it goes.

Shenagh really sorry to hear about your scan results. Hopefully that will change for your next scan. 

Xx


----------



## aimees

Hi Suz yep have been feeling lots of throbbing. The two follies are both on the same ovary. I thought the ovaries were tiny so don't really understand how there can be space for them! 
X


----------



## Missy123

aimees - Wow 26 that is big not sure if there is a max but the others are good sizes too. Hope your scan goes well today.   
Shenagh - My scan wasn't very good either as my lining has gone in the wrong direction!    Hoping that our next scan will bring better news.   

jack - I'm sure they will grow. On my first cycle i had no change for 5 days but they still grew! They tell me at the clinic it's not a race! Hope they are bigger for your scan today! 

Going back to the clinic as just took the needles out and i have no needles for the jab in the morn they have sent me the wrong ones and i'm not sticking green ones in me! Ouch! 
Hope they can help me!


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi ladies, 

Another scan due for me today, first one since they doubled my dose - am hoping for good news and the follies are much bigger and ready!!

Shell4Roy - how did the basting go?  fingers crossed the 2ww goes quickly with a bfp at the end!!

KG - Good luck with your basting Friday!

Missy123 - How often are you scans, i'm having them every other day!

Aimees - Good luck at your scan today, hopefully they'll be basting you Friday!  Let us all know!

xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

silliest sausage  my basting went really well. This was the quickest & easiest it has been so far. bit worried tho as I had really bad pains in ovary all that morning so sort of hoping that is was ideal time for them to baste.  I will have to wait & see.

Hope everyone is doing well at various stages & good luck to all too.

  & lots of         for everyone

Shell X


----------



## aimees

Shell Congrats on the basting

Missy sorry to hear about your scan

Shenagh any news?

Just had my second scan the 15mm is the same size but the 26mm is now 28! And there are 8 small ones. Am worried none of them are a good size. Got my surge today so am basting tomorrow. Am not feeling so hopeful this time, there were just so many of us txing at the same time and not one bfp. Sorry don't want to bring everyone down but last two times I have had two good follies each time and it didn't work. 

X


----------



## jack2009

Aimees that sounds fine surely the big fat one and the 15mm will produce!!!

Well had my day 14 scan my 15mm is now 16mm and one of the 12mm is now 13mm the third one has gone, so they want me to stim till firday now and have scan then pending that basting either sunday or monday, I know what you mean tho aimess i dont have positive vibes either...we must stop this!!

Shell congrats on basting hoping we can all be on this 2ww together!

Missy hope you got your lovely needles..I am brusing so much more this time around

Wishing..how are you and those follies?


----------



## Missy123

silliest sausage - They upped my dose too, i had scans last thur, tues and next one is fri. Hope they are growing!   
Shell4roy - Good that basting went well and    for a good outcome.
aimees - Surely they can't miss that bullseye! Good luck for tomorrow be positive.  
jack - Yes got the needles thanks, the right size this time! I'm being scanned fri too (day 13) so hoping for some nice big juicy follies for us.    
Yes and be positive, we are all lacking in that area lately!     It can happen anytime.     Only takes one!


----------



## wolla

SHell4Roy - glad basting went well good luck for 2ww

Good luck to all the others having scans/basting over next few days.

So - I've got 2 really stupid questions to ask you ladies
1. I've been sent a private prescription from the clinic for my clomid for next cycle - er, do I just take this to any old Chemist as I would an NHS prescription??  

2. (and this one is really stupid) How many of you take your socks off for a scan?  It's something that goes through my head every time I have a scan, or a smear - I always take my socks off because I feel ridiculous if i'm naked from the waist down and just wearing a pair of socks.  Obviously this is something that doesn't matter in the slightest, but just wondering what everyone else does.   

Wolla
xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming - Scan on Friday
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming - Basting on Thursday
Missy - stimming - Scan on Friday
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - starting soon
KG - stimming - Basting on Friday
Bubbs - stimming - Scan on Thursday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there

There we go. I highlighted imminent days in another colour so that I can keep track of who I need to wish good luck to and when.

Wolla, I love the Q about socks. For some reason I keep them on ... am I weird? Not sure about the private prescription as I always get my private one dispensed by my clinic pharmacy.

Shenagh ... sorry about the scan. Do you have another one on Thursday? Hoping that there is good news for you .

Good luck for your basting tomorrow, Aimees. 

I have my first scan tomorrow. It's a lot earlier than last time [CD7 as opposed to CD13] and I had slow-growers last time, too so hoping for some follies of a decent size .

And hello to everyone else.


----------



## jack2009

Wolla that brought a smile to my face!!! Everytime i have a scan an go behind that curtain i wonder the same myself...i take them of lol in fact today i had to take my little boy as well and i actually said i when i was undressing.."Jack am i right in taking these off" lol!!

As with perscription...yest just take to any chemist.

Bubblicious..thanks for updating the board!! Good luck with your scan tomorow...perhaps we should have another thread for slow growers booo!!

Looks like a few of us could be on the 2ww together...please let me get there!!


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Good luck to you that are having your scan/ basting tomorrow and Friday!!

I have just been basted?!  (Would someone be able to update my status please?) It went ok , although it took ages for the nurse to find my cervix. Has anyone else had this problem?

xx


----------



## charlie321

Hello   

Wolla - I love that you asked about socks! I leave mine on but it does feel weird! I'm starting to wonder if I should get my bikini line done as I'd hate the nurses to be laughing at my slightly unkempt lady garden (well when you've been with dh for 10 years you just can't be bothered anymore!)   

Suziewong  - I've had that problem too but not always. Sometimes it's been my position and even the time of my cycle. I hate it when they have to dig about for it, and it hurts   !

To all the ladies who have been basted, I wish you all tons of luck       

Good luck to the ladies who are stimming. I hope there's lots of follie growth for you and nice thick linings too!

Not long left to wait for my af but I'm worried cos my clinic is closed at the weekends and I'm supposed to ring them on day 1 of af. If af doesn't arrive til sat then I won't be able to book my scan in before I start my jabs. Not sure what to do if that happens. Can anyone advise? I usually respond quickly so I have to get my scan booked for about day 8.

Charlie.x


----------



## suziewong

Hi again Ladies,

Just out of interest, does anyone know what a good sperm count is post wash for iui? x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Afternoon ladies,

I have been lurking for the past few days watching all your comments  I hope everyone is ok. 

We have been refered for ovulation induction and IUI at seacroft Hospital in Leeds (is anyone else there?) our first appointment is on 7th march to see the nurse who will explain about needles etc.

I know nothing - i really wasnt expecting it - we have been TTC for YEARS, I have pcos and DH was OK. I needed to loose weight so we could start on fertility treatment - i lost 10% so far and Doc happy to set us going, only DH's tests came back not quite as OK as last time, so rather than start on clomid, we have been put onto IUI. I'm still a bit shell shocked.

I have a lot of questions - I hope you can help (and I hope they aren't too silly!!)

1) How on earth do you cope with all the appointments and keep your job - I take it you have to tell your boss whats going on? Are most people entitled to time off for these appointments?

2) tell me the truth - how bad are the needles? does anyone have a pic of one? I KNOW that if it works then it will be worth it, i just have such a phobia (I have fainted at the sight of blood taking needles before) I just need to prepare myself before the nurse shows us whats what!!

3) is there somewhere on these boards where there are positive IUI stories? Or do you know of any?

4) Do you have ANY hints or tips on the whole process? I am so impatient that I think I'm going to have to find some kind of hobby to help me with all the waiting!

Sorry for such a 'me' post, i promise to lurk around a bit more, and learn the language and get to know you all more so i can be a bit more friendly!!

Thanks ladies 

Amy xx


----------



## aimees

Suzie best of luck for the 2ww keep up informed. 

Bubbs good luck for tomorrow

Missy and jacks thanks hopefully they will hit the target this time! 

Ladies Im hobbling about I feel like im pg already! I'm not looking forward to this monster bursting. Hoping its so big the swimmers can't miss. 

Xx


----------



## aimees

Am on my phone forgot to say Wolla what a funny question! It's so important to keep your sense of humour. I wear knee high tights which prob look awful bit I don't really care too much. Although I do care about the lady garden so much so I did myself a trim this morning! Sorry tmi.I got caught out once when a rather attractive male doctor scanned me on a visit when I
Wasn't expecting it. I was just cringing. 

Amy welcome and I'll try and reply to you later. 

Xx


----------



## shell4roy

Just updating for Suziewong

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming - Scan on Friday
Ruby - stimming
Wishing & Dreaming - stimming 
shenagh - stimming 
Aimees - stimming - Basting on Thursday
Missy - stimming - Scan on Friday
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 23 Feb
KG - stimming - Basting on Friday
Bubbs - stimming - Scan on Thursday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## ruby1

Hello all !

Sorry I have not been on, been busy with work and many scans ...

So I was basted yesterday, This is my first time with at least two good follicles ... so now on the 2WW ... Feel ok about it all though, got loads to keep me occupied in the next two weeks, looks like I will be testing the same day as shell4roy  

AmyBxxx - Just to answer your questions - 

1) you really should tell your boss as you may need to leave unexpectedly at strange times. I think most people are understanding.

2) I had to have blood tests everytime I had a scan so that is 4 blood tests, plus the trigger shot ! I think you will get used to it ! Just look away and think of the good that may come out of the little pain ! The hospital I was at, had a nurse that specialised in Phobia's, Just tell them that you have a fear and they should be understanding.

3) not sure, I am still new to this site 

4) the one thing you really need is Patience. It is a virtue in this situation ! 

Wolla - 

I kept my socks on when having the scans, But I must admit, I was shaving my legs and VBL ha ha ! I don't even know why ?! I am sure that they must see all sorts ! 


To everyone else .... good luck in whatever stage your at, and thank you all once again for your support 

xxxx


----------



## jack2009

Welcome Amy, well the job thing its down to each individual, I chose not to tell as only my immediate family know what I am doing I just didnt want the questions if it all turned out to be negative. But it does add stress dashing about making up lies as to where I am off..I am sure there gonna think I am really ill or something.

The needles I find to be just a hassel, its just a sharp scratch, it might make you feel hopefull as your actively doing something in preparation. With regards to positive stories...we do need some on here. I had my first failed IVF in dec and read quite abit bout using IUI and there were alot of success stories as its abit more natural for your body..everyone is different though. I would do IVF but am private and cant afford it.

Anyway ladies positive mental attitude lets get these follies growing and make same healthy bouncing babes!!


----------



## KG

Wow, this thread is so busy I've had to make notes so I can remember what I wanted to reply   


Firstly though, lots of              for everyone stimming esp ladies waiting for follies to grow. My nurse actually said yesterday that she often sees people for scan after scan, then suddenly the follies take off, so here's hoping for a good result for everyone having scans in the next couple of days. 


Amy, hi, and welcome! You can see me as a positive story, if you like    two IUIs and two bfps (the second was a miscarriage, but I can't blame that on the proceedure). If you wander around this site you will find a lot of positive outcomes to keep you going. My main tip - keep posting here and we will keep you going, plus try to answer any questions, oh, and start that new hobby, the waiting around is endless...


Talking of questions, Wolla,    I wonder that every time and used to take my socks off, but now I can't be bothered, but it feels a little bit odd. I did have a leg shave and , erm, trim below before my scan, though. I figure the nurses have an icky enough job without me making it worse   


Suziewong, wishing you     for the 2ww. I think the min they like for IUI is 5million, although they let us go ahead last month with a mere 2.5 as they said they always go ahead on basting day no matter what. 


Ruby,     for your 2ww too. 


Charlie, are you definitely being scanned at the beginning of your cycle? I was told there was no need and if AF turned up at the weekend to start the burserelin and then phone on Mon before starting the puregon. What meds are you taking? If you're worried I would give the clinic a call before the weekend. 
Aimee - wow, I didn't know follies could get that big! Wishing you loads of luck for basting     It's so hard to keep a pma. I was really down about this cycle at the beginning but am now going to be positive for all of us and hope that we get a run of February bfps. 


Got to take my trigger injection at 11pm tonight, so need to stay awake! I hate this one, its so big, its the only one I can't do myself, so hoping dh stays awake too   


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Smurfie

Wolla - I'm a socks off girl. Although, I try and wear skirts to the scans so I don't have to take off trouser. Just hitch up the skirt! I do then have to take off my tights of course. No crotchless tights in my lingerie drawer!!  

KG - good luck with the trigger shot. Mine was les painful this last time. No idea why. Try and relax.    

Aimees - could the follie be really big because you've got more than 1 egg in there? Does that happen? You might be having a litter of babies in 9 months!

AmyB - fitting tx in with work is a nightmare. I'm lucky enough to work flexi time and can occasionally work from home (whilst waiting in for drugs). I still feel like it is a struggle sometimes. If you don't want to tell your boss, can you just say you have a drs appt or hosp appt without being specific? The needles aren't too bad. I vary on how well I do the injections but it'll all be worth it one day! and as for finding a hobby - reading and posting on ff takes up a fair amount of time, though of course it won't take your mind off things. It's still good to know you aren't alone and you have people who understand all the craziness that goes along with IF.

SuzieWong - Where were you hiding your cervix? When I had my basting there was a trainee midwife there. The nurse told her to look at my cervix and said it looked like a doughnut! My only thought was, that'll please DH's swimmers if they are anything like him.

Cupcake - good luck. Hope you catch the peak ov time 

Good luck to all the ladies basting soon. 
Sxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi  everyone, gosh this thread is moving fast, its lovely to see so many of us on here : ) 

MISSY - Good luck for your scan on friday. I am glad you got the needles sorted! 

SILLIEST SAUSAGE - Hope your scan was ok? 

SHELL - I am glad your basting went ok, the timing sounds great, here's hoping this is the one!!   

AIMEES - Wow 28!!! Thats a wopper! good luck for your basting, I will be keeping everything crossed that the   do their job! 

JACK - I am glad your follicles have grown, I am sending you loads of         
I am hoping my folicles and lining have improved I guess I will find out tomorrow morning at my scan !  

WOLLA - Loved the socks question! I too had the same thoughts at my last scan, I stood there thinking shall I take my lovely pop socks off or leave them on! I had no curtain to hide behind as it had been taken down for cleaning, so there was no time to dither!! I took them off but the scanner lady prob thought I was a bit strange lol 

BUBS - Good luck for scan tomorrow, here's hoping its a good day for scans! Fingers crossed for some juicy follicles  

SUZIEWONG - glad your basting went ok and they managed to find your cervix! keeping fingers crossed for your 2WW.

Charlie - I hope your AF arrives at a good time, they have a knack of coming at the most inconvenient time. 

AMYB - Hello,    This is my first IUI so I am not much help with the questions, sorry. 

RUBY - glad your basting went well, fingers crossed for your 2WW.

KG - good luck with the trigger injection and staying awake! I am feeling shattered at the moment! Here's to a great February   

CUPCAKE - I am glad DH is back. Its a good idea to keep testing, I am doing it everyday (sometimes twice) as I am paranoid at missing it!! 

AFM - I have a scan tomorrow morning to see if my lining has thickened and my follicle has grown, I really hope it has as I am getting all the signs that my surge will appear in the next couple of days!!   

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow, sorry if I have missed anyone, I am thinking of you all. 

K xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry I've been away for the last few days, but working late and really bad AF so went to bed when I got home today. 

Wolla - I loved your question and I keep mine on but always feel a little stupid.   

KG - Good luck with basting.x 

Wishing - Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Amy - Welcome   

Shell and Suzie - glad things went ok and hope the 2ww isn't too   

to everyone else I hope that you are all doing well and taking care, will catch up properly once   has subsided and not in as much pain. 

Love and hugs to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## jack2009

Good luck wishing for tomorow!!

Mina-Moo I am wishing your painful period away!!!!!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Wolla, I keep my sock on also haha!! Love that question 


Good luck for everyone who is stimming/basting and in their 2ww.  **FOLLICLE AND BABYDUST**


I am on CD3, went for a baseline scan today.  I had 6-7 follies on each ovary.  I injected my 1st injection myself.  I was pretty proud that I injected myself even though nurse offered to administer my 1st one.  Well I had no choice really, as soon as nurse offered to inject me, hubby said "No, you do it, it would be best, then you will know what to expect when u inject at time"..... Thanks hubby.... NOT!! .  I found injecting no problem, I couldnt feel it, but when I injected the liquid, can I say OUCH! .


I am only on 75mg every 2 days.  This is the lowest dose possible.  I cant imagine getting many mature follies at that dose .  I think I am on that dose as I had 13/14 follies on my baseline.  What is the average dose for IUI?


Thinking of u all, hoping to see some BFPs on here asap!  xxxxxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks ladies am just waiting to be called into scanning room feeling very nervous today xxx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Wow, so much to catch up on!  Morning Ladies!

I had my scan yesterday and my lining is 8, my right ovary has 17 with the biggest at 8 and the left ovary has 27 with the biggest at 9 - is this good??  

What can I expect when I can get basted - i'm worried it's going to hurt!!  also, the trigger shot - what is this like??

Aimees - Keep positive hun and good luck!!  When you say you can feel it, is it just painful

Wolla - great question, i'm a socks on girl and yesterday they were Miss Piggy socks haha

AmyB - Welcome to you!  i'm still new here too and have found all these ladies to be very helpful and friendly!  With the job side, I have just told my boss I will be out every other day for hospital appointments but it's personal as to why, and he said that's fine, he doesn't need to know - it helps we're friends too!  I have decided though, that if I don't fall first time, then when I start the process again I will tell him what it is, I just think it'll be easier that way.  I'm flexi, so that definately helps too!  As for the needles, I've contemplated doing my own, but just haven't been brave enough to yet - it is just a small pinch though 

Ruby - How did your basting go?  What size are your follies?

KG - Do the hospital tell you the trigger time?  And does this depend on your basting time??  I'm worried, you said it was the big one and couldn't do it yourself - erm, big one?

Cupcake - Good luck with the ov - sending positive thoughts to you!!

Wishing and Dreaming - good luck at your scan today - let us know how you get on!

Catherinettc - I started on a daily dose on Gonal F at 37.5 and have now been doubled to 75 - it's a slow process when starting that low, but bear with it!!  You'll get there hun

To anyone i've missed, hope your all well xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Whoooo my dominant follicle has grown to just over 22 and my lining has increased from 5.8 to 14.5 : ) just waiting for phonecall to tell me when to take trigger injection but prob be tonight x 
Have a good day ladies thanks for the good wishes they worked !!  
K x


----------



## suziewong

Just a quickie as I'm off to work..


Wishing and dreaming - fab news!!! good luck!! x

Cupcake- count for iui yesterday was 5.5 million.

x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Wishing & Dreaming, that's fab news!!!  Really pleased for you!!  Sending lots of baby wishes your way       

Is the trigger injection bigger? xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming - Scan on Friday
Ruby - 2ww
Wishing & Dreaming - Basting on Saturday
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - stimming - Basting on Thursday
Missy - stimming - Scan on Friday
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 23 Feb
KG - stimming - Basting on Friday
Bubbs - stimming - Scan on Tuesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there

Got to make this quick as I'm at work so sorry for limited personals.

Welcome Catherine. I hope your stay with us is not too long for all the right reasons.

Good news, Wishing and Dreaming!

Good luck for those being basted tomorrow [just in case, I can't get back on here before then].

I had my scan today [CD7] and I just had one great, big follie. It was 25.1mm so my sonographer asked my consultant to have a word with me. He suspects it's a "left-over" one from last cycle and is optimistic that I may have other follies on the way so I have a second scan booked for Tuesday [CD12]. I, on the other hand, am worried that this'll be an abandoned cycle. Why can't my damn body just be a bit more "textbook" for once .... argh?!?


----------



## KG

Silliest sausage, so sorry, I didn't mean to scare you with injection talk. Not sure if we all take the same trigger? Mine is pregnyl and the needle is exactly the same as the others so a tiny scratch, but the amount of liquid is more so it stings a bit going in. The reason dh does that one for me is that it says to do it in my tummy & the others I do in my thigh cause I feel a bit squeamish about injecting into my tummy.

Wishing, fab news!

Bubbs, Plenty of time for more to grow, wishing you luck for the next scan.
Kx


----------



## suziewong

Hi,

My OTD is 25/2/11 - could someone update that for me please?

As this is my first IUI 2ww, could anyone let me know their symptoms immediately after. Did you experience ovulation 
pains? Was your tummy sore? etc....

Thanks xx


----------



## Silliest Sausage

KG - Phew, thank you!  I had visions of this huge needle to be used!  I'm on Gonal F at the moment, and no idea what my trigger injection will be.  Did you feel the other liquid was going in?  As I don't feel anything??

I'm having mine in my tummy, the other half does them as I'm not quite sure I can - it's just a scratch though, like you say.

I've not really felt much since I started, although the last couple of days, little twinges in my tummy - almost like impending period pains.......is that right?

Wishing and Dreaming - that's fab news!  Good luck with the trigger shot and basting  

What's a good size for the lining??


xx


----------



## Missy123

Sorry ladies i so tried to wish you all luck but after 3 power cuts this morning and losing it all i gave up! So here i go again! 

Charlie - I usually start my AF on a weekend but i ring and leave a message on the clinics machine and they call me back on monday to say start. Good luck.
I do keep my garden bit trimmed but was thinking of getting an arrow stenciled down there! At least it would give them something different to talk about!

Wolla - So made me laugh with the socks, i keep mine on as you can't look any less attractive with your legs in the air!
aimees - Hope basting went well.  
Bubbs - Hope you grow some nice follies by your next scan.  

SuzieW & ruby1 - Good luck with your 2ww and no symptom spotting ladies. 

AmyBx - Welcome, the needles aren't that bad i used to have a needle phobia til i started this and now i can inject myself..they are tiny thank goodness.
wishing and dreaming - Thats great news good luck with the basting and soon be 2ww.   
cupcake - Glad DH is home so you can check ov together.   
Mina -   
catherine - We are all different and on different drugs so it's hard to compare. Good luck with the injections. 

Silliest sausage - Wow thats lots of follies i never get that many! What did they say? When is your next scan?  Don't worry about the trigger i use pregnyl they give you a big needle to draw it up and mix but then you must remember to change it for a small one! I know someone that used the big one to inject... Ouch. 
Well it's all typed again please don't let me loose it. Scan tomorrow so hope they have grown    Hope you are all ok


----------



## shell4roy

Just updating for Suziewong

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan 15th Feb
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming - Scan on Friday
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - Basting on Saturday
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - stimming - Basting on Thursday
Missy - stimming - Scan on Friday
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25 Feb
KG - stimming - Basting on Friday
Bubbs - stimming - Scan on Tuesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello all thanks for your kind words : ) 

Missy - good luck for scan tomorrow. 

Bubs - there is time for more to grow, I really hope it all works out for you . 

Everyone else - I hope you are all doing ok whatever stage you are at.  

AFM - I have had a positive OPK tonight, and clinic says everything looks good to go. They are waiting for my blood results to come in but think I will take trigger tonight to help my natural surge and then have basting tomorrow!!!! If the blood tests show levels still low will trigger tonight and have basting on SAT. I am now waiting for the phone call at about 9 tonight to let me know what is happening x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Wishing - Great news and good luck with the basting. xx

Missy - Good luck for tomorrow

Bubbs - Good luck for Tuesday.x 

Catherine - welcome and good luck. 

Jack - hope all is well and good luck for Friday. 

Cupcake, Aimess, Wolla, KG, Shell,Suzdee, Suzi, Dollface, Jodie, hellsbells, charlie, Ruby, Kaybee and Hasina - Hope you are all well and looking after yourselves. 

AFM - AF a little better today but otherwise everything else the same just waiting for 25th to get here so I can start again. 

Love to all, to anyone I've missed hope you are well. 

Moo.x


----------



## aimees

Sausage - what day of your cycle are you on? Wow, lots of follies though! Hopefully some of those will get nice and big. Yes, the ovulation was painful, but just like a sharp throbbing sensation, nothing too bad. I quite like it, it feels like something's happening. BTW, twinges are supposed to be a good sign.  

Wishing & Dreaming - Great news! and wow, great lining. Basting soon and it sounds like they are really on the ball at your clinic. This is your month I reckon.  

Cupcake - aw thanks that is really sweet of you. I wish I could be more positive, i'm already stressing about how big hte follie was and I'm now convinced I ovulated yesterday (basting was today).  

Suzdee - no idea about the follie. It could be too big, it could be empty. To be honest, I find this iui a bit too hit and miss. I want to move onto ivf at least then you know what's happening.  

Mina-moo - hope af pains have subsided  

Catherine - you've got every chance of getting good size follies. I was on the lowest dose of clomid and I got some really good ones over the last 3 tries.  

Bubbs - sorry to hear about the scan. Really hope the consultant is right and you get some more. There's def more time for hte follies to grow.  

Suzie - I didn't really experience any pains to be honest. Good luck for your tww.  

Missy - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

afm - basted today although as I said earlier the O pains had all gone by this morning (they were quite bad yesterday) so I'm convinced I'd already ovulated. Am a bit gutted. The clinic just don't really monitor enough. I get no bloods or anything, and I'm only supposed to test once a day on the opk. Who's to say I didn't get a surge in the evening and then yesterday evening was 24 hours later? Sorry am rambling but I've had it with them. DH was very pleased he had 34 million swimmers and all moving fast. I just want to fast foward the next two weeks as we want to move to ivf. Have bought a positive thinking cd so will try and listen to that and at the very least it will be nice and calming. 

Sorry for the me me me rant. Just feeling it today. 

love to all

xx


----------



## jack2009

Woop woop Wishing!!!! 9pm call that does sound like good service!!

Thanks Moo. Getting very nervous about tomorow I really dont think there will be much difference in my follies

Good luck to everyone testing, scaning, stiming or waiting tomorow!


----------



## KG

Aimees - sending you    Hopefully this will be your month and you won't need to worry about IVF. Sending       for 2ww, I'll be joining you tomorrow. 
Wishing and dreaming - good luck for tomorrow   


Wishing -        for tomorrow or Saturday. 


Missy - loads of luck for your scan tomorrow. 


Suzie - I don't remember getting any particular symptoms afterwards, but I don't generally feel ovulation on a normal cycle either. 


Silliest sausage - for me, basting has been less uncomfortable than a smear, so nothing to worry about there    Sounds like you are coming along nicely with your follies. 


Catherine - I'm not sure what the general dose is for IUI - what meds are you on? At least if they start you on a low dose, they can always up it later if they need to - and you only need one (or two   ) good follies. 


Jack -       

I'm not sure that my clinic monitor very closely either, just a scan on Tues, saying follies are almost there, then trigger shot on Wed and basting Friday. I feel I was monitored a bit more closely last month and they waited until the follies were good and big. I think the problem this month is that there are a few smaller ones catching up behind so they didn't want to leave it too long. Still, my nurse said lining and follies were 'perfect situation' so all I can do is trust them.    We just have dh to worry about now. Tests showed plenty of swimmers, but at last IUI we only had 2.5m  . If we'd had that few at the test stage they wouldn't have recommended we go for IUI. Still it gave us a bfp last time, even if it didn't last...


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Good luck to everyone being scanned or basted tomorrow   

I have had several texts from my clinic and they have said blood results show that ovulation will be tomorrow, they have said no need to take trigger injection and that I will be basted tomorrow. They are going to call first thing in the morning to let me know what time. I have to say they have been great!! 

K x


----------



## wolla

Aimees - hope you're wrong about timing, and that this is your month x x awful when you don't have much faith in the clinic - best of luck.

Bubbs - hope you get lots more juicy follies by next scan  

Sausage - wow - loads of follies

wishing - all sounding good so far - good luck for basting and 2ww x x 

Jack - good luck for scan tomorrow - hope those follies have grown nicely

Mina - hope the time flies til 25th so you can get started again.

luck and love to everyone else - there are a lot of us at the moment - lets hope we get lots of BFP's soon.

Someone asked about work - I haven't told anyone at work this time round.  HAve taken a couple of holidays for appointments so far - I only work 3 days and will only need to go to clinic for day10 scan and basting - so should be able to fit it all in ok without having to tell anyone.

Glad my sock question brought a smile to some faces - bit of a mixed bag of answers lol.  Nice to know I'm not on my own wondering though - I might risk leaving them on next time (and just make sure they've got no holes in) Ashamed to admit that I don't bother tidying my lady garden beforehand - oops    

AFM - have just worked out that it's only 17 days til AF should be here.  Can anyone recommend a good OPK - have been using cheap internet ones the last couple of cycles just to get used to using them again, but not really had a strong line so want to use something better when we actually start cycling.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Just a quick one as I am on my phone. I hope eveyones scans are ok and that things are as u hoped x 

I have just had my basting which was so much quicker and easier than I thought : ) I have to go home and take trigger injection just to make sure so am on the dreaded 2ww. Will check in later hugs to all xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Good luck to wishing and dreaming and everyone stimming, basting or on 2ww.       

Has anyone else had high prolactin? I have. I am currently on cabergoline(dostinex) for it and its well down.

Just wondering if you stop medication before IUI and while on 2ww?

I read recently that dostinex is also used to treat OHSS. Now I'm puzzled if you take dostinex up to IU1 and during 2ww would it not decrese the efffect of pregnyl injections after iui??


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

This is a busy thread!! 


Wishing, sounds lik u have a nice juicy follie and your lining is perfect!.  Glad that the basting went well and even better than expected.  I am dreading having my 1st one, good luck with the 2ww, hopefully u will get sticky BFP at the end of it 


Silliest, I definitely feel the liquid go on when I inject Gonal F.  I have the injections that u have to mix yourself with the large needle, then inject with the smaller one.  I have no problems with injecting, but it does start to hurt about a quarter way through of injecting the liquid.  I think it depends of how fast I inject etc.  Is anyone else having Gonal-F injections, my old style once and finds injecting the liquid uncomfortable?


Aimees, thanks for your supporting post .  I did respond on the low dose of Clomid, Femara and Tamoxifen.  So fx I will respond well to the low dose of Gonal-F also.  I    that u did catch the egg on time and that this cycle wasnt a waste.  I hope that i get a sticky BFP at the end of the 2ww and I hope that the 2ww goes by quickly for u.  I hate waiting!! 


Missy, hope that scan went well today, **FOLLICLE GROWING DUST**?


Jack, Good luck with your scan.  I hope that u have some nice big juicy follies 


KG, thanks for the optimistic post hun.  I am on Gonal-f and as u said we only need one or two good quality eggs.  Quality over quantity .  Its good that your nurse said that your lining and follies where perfect! .  Dont forger it only takes one sperm to do the job!  x


----------



## jack2009

Good news!!! Had my scan now have two follies 18mm and one 14mm just taken trigger shot and getting basting tomorow 10am!!! They told me my lining was 18mm!!!!!! That sound very thick..dont really understand but they weren't negative


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thats great news jack whoo fingers crossed for injection and basting here's hoping we both have a good 2ww with a bfp at the end of it !! : )


----------



## Missy123

wishing and dreaming - Good luck on your 2ww   
jack - thats a thick lining i know they like above 8, deffo a thick bed for them to lay on    Hope it goes well tomorrow.
catherine - Hope the injections get easier for you. The follicle dust is working thanks.   
Hope the 2ww and scans are going well for everyone and hoping for lots of BFP's for this month.    Good luck to all.

Had a scan today and have 5 each side with a lead each side of 11 and 13 with endo of 8.5 so the positive thoughts are working. Back on tuesday for next scan.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Glad things are working out Missy - heres to your next scan


----------



## suziewong

Jack - good luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed to all of us in the 2ww!!   

Just a quick question, for those of you that have been in the 2ww before, have you always tested on the OTD? Or waited to see if AF comes instead? I really don't want to do a pregnancy test on my OTD as sick of being disappointed so thought i might wait an extra week to see if AF comes.  What do you think?

xx


----------



## KG

Well, basting went well today - didn't feel a thing and we got a good number of swimmers so dh is v pleased with himself too! Dreaded 2ww now, testing 26th Feb.

Wishing, sending you lots of positive vibes for your 2ww.

Jack, sounds great, good luck for basting.

Suzie, wait and see how you feel when you are on your 2ww, I'm not an early tester as I wouldn't believe the result until test date, but I couldn't manage to wait any longer! Also, your clinic will want to know if you get a bfp so that they can book you in for a scan.

Have good weekends everyone,
Kx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Glad the basting went well kg good luck for the 2ww. We have the same otd!! I am trying not to think about it as what's done is done and it's down to fate but every few minutes it pops back into my head!! It's gonna be a long 2 weeks! 

Glad the scans have all gone well, hugs to everyone 

K x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Missy123 - I had another scan today and my lining is now at 9.1, I have a number of follies at 10, 9, 8, 7 and then less.  Next scan is Monday - finding it to be such a slow process, but I know it's prob better for me that way.  Good luck with your next scan, looks like yours are getting nice and big too!

Aimees - I'm on day 20 of my cycle ( i think i worked that out right).  How are you feeling today?  Sorry, just a question - if you had already ovulated - what would that mean with having the trigger injection after??

Wishing & Dreaming - I thought trigger injections were before the basting?  Or is it all different for everyone?  Glad to hear it went well though and fingers crossed for bfp news in 2 weeks!!!    

KG - Glad to hear the basting went well - postive thoughts for the 2ww and a bfp for you       

Jack2009 - Great news - good luck with the basting and 2ww     

Catherinettc - I don't feel the liquid going in, but sometimes the needle is a little sharper than I would like  

  to all those on 2ww

xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Its strange that I feel the liquid getting injected.  What injectable meds are you all on? and do u have to mix the injections yourself or are they already mixed and ready to use?


Jack, good luck with your basting tomorrow then u can officially enter the 2ww.  How exciting!! I hope all goes well tomorrow. 18mm does sound very thick! the thicker the better I say 


Missy, glad that the follicle dust is working .  Hope all goes well for your scan on Tuesday!


suzie, I always test early in general.  My previous pregnancies I got a positive test from 11dpo onwards.  Have never tested earlier than this.  I will test again 11dpo this cycle.  The quicker I find out if I am pregnant the better as I need to take a higher dose of steroids for NKCs when I get a positive test and I have to inject blood thinners.  Dont want to experience another m/c, especially after having IUI.  If u can hold out to testing day, then I would to avoid unnecessary disappointment.


KG, glad all went well today.  Good luck with the tww.  I know it drags, but hopefully it will be worth the wait 


Silliest, your lining sounds great.  When I was getting monitored on Clomid and Femara my lining never got thicker than 7 point something.  I think that was due to my blood clotting disorder.  I am on baby aspirin now, so I am hoping for some thick lining.  **FOLLICLE GROWING DUST** for u 


Is anyone not in their 2ww.  I seem to be the only one lol, also is anyone going for a scan next Wednesday?.  This is when my next one is.  I will bd CD11.  How long after that do u think I will have my IUI.  Does its depend on my follie size?


  for everyone in their 2ww and **STICKYGLUE** x


----------



## aimees

Catherine - thanks for your kind words hun. I hope this one catches too. I think you're most likely to have your basting anytime between cd 12-15 if you have a regular cycle that's not too long, but that is really just based on my own experience and it could take you longer because teh drugs can do strange things to the body. 

Sausage - I don't think it makes any difference if you take the trigger after you have ovulated. If that's what the clinic told you to do, hten I'm sure it's fine. By that point, the eggie would be on it's way down the tube anyway. 

Suzie - I know what you mean, it's almost nice to be living in that state of thinking it might be possible. However when I got near to the test date it was like I couldn't wait any longer. Also the clinic will want to know the result. 

KG - well done, it sounds like it went well. I'm tesing a day before you. Just found out I've got a job interview on testing day. I really don't want to do that!! 

Missy - that all sounds great!! Am so pleased for you, it sounds like it's all on track. I think this could be your month. 


afm - ladies, just need to ask your opinion on something. We are currently on the nhs, at Barts hospital. I'm not all that pleased with them for a number of reasons, one of the main being that you never get to see a consultant or doctor and get any sort of feedback on how it's going. I think this is a stressful business all round and you really need to feel that you are in the hands of experts. Well, I haven't seen any of those experts. We are considering ivf as our next step if this does not work. The thing is, I can't decide whether to stick with Barts or move to a private clinic. I'm lucky enough to have sold my flat and can afford to do this, although obviously I would rather not pay if I don't have to. I just want to feel like i'm in really good hands, and that I can see a doc and ask them questions if I want to. Have any of you got experience with private/nhs clinics?


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

aimees, I have irregular cycles, so I am hoping that the injectables regulate me.  I know that Clomid etc  did, so fx Gonal-f will do the same.


I was going to get referred to Barts initially last year, but got pregnant before my appointment and sadly miscarried.  I was referred back to my gyne for recurrent m/c testing.  I then decided to go to Herts/Essex Fertility Clinic as my friend got pregnant through an IVF cycle there and I was really impressed by the way she was treated and so was she, she now has a beautiful baby boy.  You always get to see a consultant there and this was pointed out to me in my initial consultation.  They used to only deal with private patients, but now also accept NHS patients like myself.  I was comfortable with them straight away and agree with u that this TTC is stressful enough and u need to feel that u r in good hands.  Herts/Essex were really optimistic for me and I came out of there with a massive smile on my face!.  They also really explained everything to me about the procedure, my m/c problems etc.  I highly recommend them!.  Was Oxford Fertility Clinic one of clinics that u got offered to go to? if so, I went through them first of all, then they offered me an appointment with Herts/Essex as it was closer to me.  They are like a joint clinic. Hope this helps hun, any questions just ask .  Also I am in Essex, where do u live if u dont mind me asking? x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan on Tuesday
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25 Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - stimming - Scan on Tuesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming?
AmyB - starting next month

Tried to update things but please, copy, paste and amend if necessary.

Catherine, I have my second scan on Tues [CD12] so you're not the only one not on your 2ww.

Aimees, I'm at a private clinic [The Lister] and I don't get to see the consultant throughout my IUI cycle at all, just the IVF nurses. I just happened to see him after my last scan for five mins but that was purely because I had no follies. I do get a good service though and the clinic is nice but every little extra thing adds up. Oh, and I do have the option of emailing him and he does get back to me within a few days.


----------



## hasina

hello ladies wow its been a while havnt been on here and also it seems sooo bizzzy in here...

just quick 1 from me....
really sorry for all the ladies that have got bfn... ladies all i can say is try and stay strong as possible... its hard but we have to be strong.
if u cant be strong ladies then theres no way we will ever get to having bfp... sooo hang in there  

for all the ladies on the 2ww  wish u all the best ladies hope and pray to see bfps as we havnt had any good news at all..
soo it can give us all a bit of hope with all our journeys....   

for those going for scans etc  i seem to be reading loads of juicey follicle ladies.... goodluck 

aimees hun... i totally understand how u feel with barts as i am with barts...
they messed me about on the 1st cycle as i missed my surg even though i did ovulate and i did test twice... i felt as if i was left in a forest where nothing was happening for me. sooo when i did go on day 21 for scan it showed no follicle.. on day 10 i had follicle 18mm but it was gone by day 21. had blood test which indicated that i did ovulate..but second time they wer quiet on top of it with the injection and the following day had basting... even though had bfp sadly m/c... dnt loose hope hun u will get there..
have u ever tryed calling them its madness ...
i was thinking the same as well hun about going into private... as i am self funded sooo i sometime do think would of got treated much better somewhere else...
about barts hun... all i can say is i have heard all good outcome with them from othere ff..
have u asked for a follow up appointment where a dr can see u??
dont no if u have this problem when i go for scans, as soon as scan is over they seem to push u out of the room
but my second time round of the cycle i made shore i asked questions to the nurse and the person that scaned  me.. even though i pay for my treatment, theres no diffrence in how they treat people...
hope this makes u feel better as ur not the only one that are not too pleased with barts


for those that will be starting soon..... lets hope its not too long of a wait...and we all end up getting bfp  

afm nothing to report as i just cant wait till next month ladies soo i can be back on the roller coaster...
been bizzzy with family work etc  will defo catch more with everyone soon...

hellsbells26, cupcake, doliface, mina,suzdee, shell, jack, ruby,wishing, shenagh, aimees,missy,charlie,wolla,summerglory,suzie,kg,bubbs,mo,kaybee,jodie,clairey,catherine,silliest,amyb
alll


----------



## jack2009

Hey Hasina long time!!! Glad you are ok!!

Well all had DIUI basting this morning...OTD 27 Feb...here we go......


----------



## hasina

jack        i am hopeing and praying u do get bfp... we all deserve it... xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Glad to see you back Hasina   hope you can start soon. 

Jack - congratulations on your basting   Hoping you get a positive result in 2 weeks time.  

AFM - I had a lot of cramps last night, like a kind of low down stitch on my right hand side. I am hoping this is okay  
Today I felt much better but have had some mild period type pains. Despite telling myself I would relax as much as possible as there is nothing I can do to now its up to fate, I am analysing every ache, twinge and pain. I am swinging from being positive to feeling that there is no way it will work. I never realised how crazy the 2WW is   and I am only on day 1 past IUI!!! 
Hope everyone else is doing okay    to u all 

K x


----------



## shenagh1

sorry havent been on in ages ladies.... quick question.... diui?? is that double iui? how do they do that in your clinic i asked for it in mine but they wont do it unless nessecary. how do you do it do you bring samples of sperm both days and get it done twice or does it all happen in the one day? im very confused!!

please help 

sorry about no personals will do them later just need to know this inof for tomorrows scan :S xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Diui is an iui using donor sperm. I haven't seen any clinics that do double basting but some of the other girls might know more. Hope that helps x


----------



## aimees

Shenagh - good luck for tomorrow. Are you going to ask for a double basting? I don't know if it increases the odds or not but I would try anything lol!  

Wishing - I had cramps too after iui insem and I think it might be where they shoved that big thing in and crank you open. I don't know the name of it so have used that lovely wording. Perhaps that is what is happening to you too. They press down really hard on the cervix.  

Hasina - I know what you mean about Barts. I don't feel they are on the ball at all. The first time went well but the last two times I have been convinced I ovulated the day before insem but they didn't really listen. I know what you mean about the forest. I wouldn't have minded if they had missed the date if they had explained what happened, or if they took the time to explain why they didn't miss the date. But it was like they weren't interested. After those scans I try and ask the doctor some questions and he just says "I don't know, ask the nurse" !! The nurses say "what did the doctor say?", I feel like I'm going round and round in circles. And calling them is just a waste of time. You can wait for half an hour on hold and then they hang up the line. When are you starting again next month? I really hope you get a bfp   

Bubbs - I have heard good things about the lister, but it's the opposite side of London to me. Good luck with Tuesday's scan  

Catherine - thanks so much for your comments, it's really good to hear other people's experiences. I've heard really positive things about Herts/Essex so you are in good hands. And so great you can do it on the nhs. I am a big fan of the nhs and would take the decision to leave them quite seriously, but at the end of the day I don't want to faff about and waste time, I'm going to be 36 this year and feel like I don't have all the time in the world. But that is great news for you and I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon. I didn't get offered Oxford Clinic, I got offered Barts and Homerton. Had heard good things about Barts so I went with them. I live in Hackney in London so I'm fairly near. Am lucky to live so centrally so can pick another clinic and get there easily.  

Everyone else - hope you are all coping well in the 2ww or the stimming stage or the waiting stage. I'm really hoping we get some bfps this month!   

afm - I've just sold my flat and been moving stuff out of it all weekend, so I'm exhausted! Have been trying not to carry heavy things but I think I've just breathed in loads of horrible fumes from cleaning the kitchen and bathroom instead. Oh well it had to be done. Haven't really had time to think about being in the 2ww so that is something. 

love to all and hope you are all enjoying the remains of the weekend. 

X


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Quick post before dancing on ice starts.

I have been getting some period type pains low down this afternoon which I have not had with any of my other IUI's, is this normal as af not due for over a week yet?
Shell x


----------



## aimees

Hi Shell4Roy - I'm guessing you are about 5 or 6 days post insem judging by your otd date? Hopefully that is the embryo emplanting and giving you some pain. I had the same thing but later on, more like day 10. 

Cupcake - great you are not obsessing so much this cycle. I've recorded all teh one born every minutes but saving them for when I get pregnant. I just can't bear to watch them at the moment, I'd get too sad and jealous. To be honest, I've kind of discounted this tx, just thinking it's unlikely to work really so am not thinking too much about it. I'm thinking I want ivf and planning that really. It's a bit negative I know but a way of coping. 

xx


----------



## ruby1

Hey all !!

I am really sorry for all the BFN's xxx and giving baby dust to all ...    

Well its Day 5 of the 2ww, went to wales this weekend so has kept my mind off it ? I had very bad cramping, like pulling on Friday afternoon and a little bit today ? Flu feeling has gone but started to have a bit of a bunged up feeling nose ... Its so funny what you THINK or notice when you are looking out for it ! 


To everyone at Barts - 

Bart's was my closet hospital, but I managed to get referred to UCLH through NHS choices, firstly because have heard very good things and also I work very close by... I am eligible for NHS treatment so went through my doctor that way. I can honestly say it was my best decision I ever made ! I am currently going through my first try of IUI ... They are all so nice, very supportive and always at the end of a phone if you need them. I can honestly recommend them. Never rushed on scans and monitored very close through out my cycle, kept up to date, they showed me what a follicle is and looks like, and showed the scan screen each time explaining what was what ... Explained everything in detail to DH about the treatment and the scans as well, so that was good. Its like having a friend in the nurses, so that makes a massive difference ! Why dont you try to see if you can get referred to UCLH, its sounds like your all having a nightmare at Bart's !!


----------



## hasina

hay ladies hope all are doing well...

cupcake thanks hun.. it does feel good to be back.. missed out loads on whats been happening to u ladies... 

aimees ohhhhh hun i really no how they are barts.. yes dnt talk about the telephone line..... ur saying uv waited half an hour... what would u say to this? there have been times iv waited upto 1hr its discusting...
im really sorry to hear your going round and round its bad enough us going through the whole process there should be more support.. wish u all the best hun....
also nice to hear i have some1 at the same clinic soo we can open up more about the whole tx and being on the same tx..xx

shell hun i have experienced that just befor my af shouldv arrive... u never  no hun.... this might also be ur month as well as wishing and dreaming...
i had same symptoms when i got my bfp.........
but try and avoid looking for symptoms hun... will be easier... u got not long now hang it there...xxxx


----------



## Missy123

sorry it's going to be short but have to do my jab in a minute. 
Good luck shenagh and anyone else having a scan today, hope it shows exactly what you want   
Nice to see you back hasina won't be long now.   
Good luck to everyone else wherever you are in tx.    Hope it's all going to plan.
Scan tomorrow for me hoping they will be ready.


----------



## aimees

Just a quick one - ruby I have heard pulling is a good sign, as is a blocked nose and cold type thing. Sounds weird but it's true. Really hope it's a bfp! 

I can't believe how good your treatment sounds. I'm really regretting not getting referred to there. I don't think my doc would let me switch. 

Xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I will try and read all posts later. On my phone at the mo and just wanted to say hello!

I'm going to talk to my boss today. I'm going to tell him everything as I think work is just going to be another added pressure if I don't! 

Have been thinking long and hard about everything and I am now very excited about starting treatment on 7 march! 

Does anyone else have no periods? I have to start mine my taking provera. I'm planning on having one in the next few weeks before treatment so everything is up to date. Don't know whether I should bother and just have one when treatment starts in march. 

Anyway, hope this week brings some good news and BFP's for all of those waiting for it!

Amy xxxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi all 

Oh bum I just deleted loads that I was writing by accident!

It's so hard to keep up on here as I am a bit slow   .
Good luck to all the girls on your 2ww.             .

Good luck to everyone that's stimming. I'm praying for some nice ripe follies and that you don't have to wait too long til basting       .

Amy - good luck with your boss today. I work for my dad and haven't told him or any of the family as I can't face the questions. The other ladies I work with know so they cover for me when I have to have scans etc! I'm very grateful to them for that as they are very supportive. I hope your boss is too.x

Catherine - I'm not in my 2ww yet either. Is your scan this wed or next? Good luck either way. When you get basted will depend on your follie size and how quickly you respond. In my case it's not that long after (couple of days).

Cupcake - I know what you mean about torturing yourself watching tear jerkers! I watched a really sad film yesterday and kept telling myself to turn over but I couldn't! Ended up spending the afternoon in tears   . It's like picking a spot or opening a box of chocs - you know you shouldn't but once you start you might as well carry on!

Afm, as predicited af arrived Sat am. I left a message with the clinic and did my 1st shot of buserelin last night but I didn't want to start the puregon stimming jab til I've spoken to the clinic. Rang them this morning but I'm still waiting to speak to a nurse to find out when I can get my 1st scan and my regime. My clinic is good but the admin is terrible and they seem so disorganised   . I swear they're going to lose my file one day as it seems to always be in different offices and pigeon holes whenever they need it. I hope the results in my file are all mine!

Hope this is the start of a good week for you all   
Charlie.xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan on Tuesday
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25 Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - stimming - Scan on Tuesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming?
AmyB - starting next month

Good luck for Thursday Suzdee X


----------



## ruby1

wow its seems that this thread is becoming very big !!

hello to everyone ... today has gone VERY slow !! Got these weird pains again (i am sure i just need a number two or something!) My left BB has grown in size and is sore ... ODD BOD or what !! ha ha !!

How is everyone today ?

xxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry I've been away for a few days, and boy am I paying for it trying to catch up with everyone.

Wishing, Ruby, jack and KG - good luck on your 2ww   

Shell, suzdee and suziewong and Amiees - hope you are looking after yourselves and the 2ww not driving you too   

Wolla, missey, AmyB, Catherine,Hasina, Hellsbells,Cupcake,Shenagh,Charlie,Clairey, sillest sausage, jodie, bubbs, dollface, mo and keybee - hope all is well . x 

Love and hugs to all

Moo. x


----------



## jack2009

I am making myself demented ladies I feel cramps/periody big chocolate addiction which is what happens everytime my period is about to start and I am only 2 days post IUI, could I technically have a period anytime from now on if this is to fail? I know i shouldnt be negative but god I hate this part so much((((((((((( Sorry this post is all about me


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Jack I totally know how you are feeling, I told myself I wouldn't think about it and analyse every twinge BUT boy was I wrong this is sooooooo hard. I am feeling so bloated at the moment, I cant do my trousers up : ( (I hope thats nothing to worry about) I am also getting symptoms from the progesterone e.g sore boobs and nausea!!! Aghhh and I am only on 3 days post IUI. 

hang on in there mate xxx

Hugs to everyone else, I am think of each and every one of you xx   

        for us all


----------



## jack2009

Thanks wishing....i have just watched one born every minute and feel quite emotional now why do we inflict ourselves so much!! Everytime i go to the loo i have expectation that something unwanted will be there. I would quite like a sleep induced coma untill test day!!!

Anyway gonna take my sorry ass to bed!!

Take care 

xxx


----------



## Missy123

Cupcake & bubbs - All three of us are having scans today so will be wishing us all some nice follies.    Hope i haven't missed anyone but if i have    to you too.
Suzdee - Don't know if you are thinking of testing early but    for now and when you do test.
Sorry you girls on your 2ww are finding it so tough    hopefully i will be joining you soon. Please be strong you have gotten this far don't drive yourselves mad now!   
Shenagh - So hope things were better with your scan yesterday.   
I also watched one born last night i couldn't help myself but i know it will happen for us all one day!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Good luck Missy, Cupcake and Bubbs with your scans today       I look forward to hearing how you got on. 

Hugs to everyone else. 

I too watched one born every minute and had a little blub!! 

Good luck girls   

K x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Morning ladies, sorry I’ve not been on for a few days, but so much to catch up on now!

Catherine – I also have to mix the injection initially with the liquid and powder they give me – I’m on Gonal F.  I think I actually felt it last nite too!

Bubblicious – Thanks for the add – and yes I’m currently stimming (I’m still getting the hang of the lingo, and I’m hoping stimming means injecting!)

AmyB – I also have irregular periods that only come a few times a year and was due to use provera to start mine, but strangely in Dec and Jan my periods actually showed on time!!  Maybe my body is ready to actually start working now!  I’m guessing this will be your first IUI?

Cupcake, Bubbs & Missy – good luck with your scans today, let us know how you get on

To all those in their 2ww, hang in there, and try to keep positive – I’m hoping to join you soon, and know I’ll be just as worried though!

Afm – had my 7th scan yesterday and my lining is still at 9, and the biggest follie they found was only 9, so still really slow!!  The upped my dosage and I am due back tomorrow for another scan.  I’m finding the going back and forth hard, esp when it’s moving so slowly.  I know it’s best that way, but I suppose I just hoped to find it a little easier than this.

Sorry to anyone I’ve missed – hope you are all ok
Xx


----------



## Smurfie

Cupcake - I think frozen sperm don't last as long as fresh but should be ok if basted the day b4 ov. That's just what I've heard. I have no  real knowledge. Hope all goes well. I also only had 1 follie this time and was disappointed. Remember though, it only takes 1 egg and 1 sperm.   

My OTD is tomorrow. Trying to stay positive but had meltdown yesterday. 

Thanks for your good wishes all. Am trying to get  through the day and 1 more night. 

Sx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick update from me so I apologise now for the lack of personals .....

Had my scan today [CD12] and lining is good and there was one follie of 17.8mm. Also, I got a natural LH surge this morning so basting is scheduled for tomorrow PM.

Cupcake, like you, I'm a bit disappointed that there is only one follie as there's a lower chance of BFP [I had two last time]. But it only takes one and one baby would be great!

Good luck, Suzdee!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi ladies 

Jack - I hope your doing ok today  

Bubbs - Yay for the follicle and the surge, Good luck with the basting tomorrow  . I only had one follicle too! but your right it only takes one!!! 

Suzdee - Good luck for tomorrow I have everything crossed for you  

Cupcake - 1 is all it takes,   Sorry you had a bit of a rubbish day, I really hope your surge comes at just the right time.   

Sausage - the lining is good and I bet the follices will catch up, It must be hard waiting but it will be worth it in the end. 

Missy - hope your scan went ok.

To my fellow 2WW buddies I hope you are all doing ok.

AFM - I am still sooooo bloated I can't do up my trousers and they were loose before as I had lost a bit of weight!!!! I couldn't wait to get home this lunchtime (only a half day at school today I have my planning afternoon at home) and get changed into my tracksuit bottom!!!! I feel so big in my tummy : ( I won't mind if I get a BFP at the end of it. OTD seems soooo far away at the moment and I am still analysing every twinge or symptom aghhhh 

K xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Good afternoon ladies,

I am learning so much by keeping an eye on this board!!

For those ladies on the 2WW I dont know how you're doing it!! I think it's the bit I am dreading the most (I am SO impatient at the best of times!) Hope it goes quickly for you with big huge BFP's all round 

Silliest - yes this will be my first IUI - in fact its my first fertility treatment ever. Very scary also quite exciting (I am hoping I can stay enthusiastic about it!)

Well, I spoke to my boss about eberything and I think it's the best thing I've done. He was very supportive saying we will work out something for time off for treatment - he will be flexible about letting me have holidays when i need them and could even allow different hours (ie at times when i am ok and no treatment i can work longer hours to allow time off when i need it) feel a lot more relaxed now i know it's do-able with my job. I would have left if not but Im glad i dont have to as looking forwards, maternity benefits are AMAZING and i could easily go part time...anyway, thats way way way in the future...

trying to stay positive for everyone and cant wait to start seeing some sticky BFPs on here...


----------



## wolla

Just a quickie - Cupcake - could they not give you a trigger shot on the Thursday so that basting on the Friday would be well timed?  Probably worth asking about

xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, Just a quickie as I'm feeling a little under the weather.

I am in my first 2ww (7 days since iui) and i have a really tender tummy and can't stop peeing, almost feels if I have a water infection. I am not trying to symptom spot as I really don't feel as it has worked anyway but a little worried that I shouldn't be feeling like this. Did anyone else feel uncomfortable in the tummy area/ bloated and keep peeing all the time? Was wondering maybe i have an infection?  xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

cupcake sorry to hear your feeling so cross, It must be a real pain having the clinic shut at the weekend. There is NO excuse for such poor treatment though!! you are entitled to know what is going on with your body and it is their duty to talk to you you rush you out!!! I think it sounds like a good idea to call about the trigger shot, I think they like to baste you about 36 hours after the shot although some clinics do it at either 24 or 48 hours  sorry not sure about the follicle size. 

Hope you manage to get it sorted  

K x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Cupcake - My clinic like follies to be 18mm or bigger and like wishing said normally 36 hours after trigger shot but I've known clinics to baste at 24hours. Good luck and I hope that all goes to plan. xx 

Wishing - I too have heard that this is a good sign although when I had my BFP I didn't really notice anything different, although I'm not the most observant.    that this will be your time.x 

Suzie - Peeing is a good sign too. x 

Missy - Hope all went well today. x

Wolla - How's things?

Amyb - Glad that your boss was so understanding, it def helps. x 

Hasina - How are you today?

Bubbs - Good luck for tomorrow.x 

AFM - nothing to report I feel a little out of things at the mo whilst waiting to start agian. roll on March. x 

Everyone else hope all is well and good luck to those testing soon. x 

Love to all
Moo.x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Evening all, 

Bubblicious - great news about your follie, it may be only one, but it hopefully will be THE one! Good luck with the basting   

Cupcake - can understand your being upset, it's a hard enough time as it is without them being offish with you and not very helpful. Sounds like it's well worth asking about the trigger shot though.  I hope things go well Hun

AmyB - sounds like a good idea telling your boss, he seems very understanding which is great. I'm thinking I may tell mine if I don't get lucky this time, as it'll mean more time off work. I'm a first timer too and it's so daunting and scary, lots to get our heads around, and I've found the ladies on here are very helpful and supportive!

May be a silly question guys, but is sex ok as normal whilst on the injections? My other half seems to think they said we had to be careful, but he doesnt always listen lol

Also, what's a surge? I feel silly asking such simple questions but your all so helpful!
 to everyone

Xx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies just a quickie as I'm exhausted. Been at hospital all day as had massive abdominal pains this morning and had to go to A&E. They have diagnosed a cyst on my right ovary which has haemorraged a little. My tummy is so sore I can hardly move and bloated as anything. (some bloating is normal -don't want to worry other ladies reporting bloating). Anyway, loads of rest and lots of water for me as also might have mild OHSS. And still only a few days into 2ww. But omg, I've never had pain like that before.

Ladies on 2ww, big hugs to you all and for those scanning, sorry can't manage personals right now.
Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

OMG KG that sounds terrible  I hope you're ok and the pain eases soon. Fingers tightly crossed this results in your BFP. Xxxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Scan on Tuesday
Dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - stimming
Charlie - starting again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25 Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - stimming - Basting on Wednesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month

Cupcake, my clinic say that they can baste if follie is 16mm and they always baste 36 hours after trigger. My clinic is also closed on Sundays so when they think you might surge on the weekend they advise you to trigger early for basting on Friday/Saturday. Ask for the trigger [Ovitrelle] shot. I don't know why they've not suggested it.

KG, hope you feel better soon. Make sure you take it easy.

Wishing and dreaming, Suziewong ... all sounds promising  .

AmyB, it's great that you have an understanding boss. My manager thinks assisted-conception is unnatural ["if you can't have children naturally then don't have children"]. Luckily, I'm thick-skinned.

Silliest Sausage, I think sex as usual is fine whilst stimming. A surge is the lutienising hormone surge to indicate imminent ovulation [i.e. a positive OPK].

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Catherine.


----------



## Missy123

KG - Take it easy and hope you will feel better soon.    
cupcake - They like 18mm like some have said and mine insem at 36 hrs but we only get the one chance at the clinic and can't get more chances at home like some can so wishing you luck with the timings.    It's out of our hands.    
Suzdee & Bubbs -  Good luck    


My scan went well i have to trigger in a minute and back on thursday for insem! Endo 12.6 and 3 follicles 17,17,20 and smaller ones 13 and under. I had 3 last time of 15,17,18 all on one side but it didn't work but this time there is a big one on both! Like we said it is all down to timing!
Sorry it's short but i'm really tired and have my last jab yet before i can go to bed so i will catch up tomorrow with the personals.


----------



## aimees

hi just a quick one as I'm really tired. 

Cupcake - really sorry to hear you are feeling so down. The trigger sounds like a good plan. It's hard this tx business without the added pressures you have. 

Hasina - would love to see you in the waiting room. It's always nice to see a friendly face. I'm small with long brown hair. Not a great description, sorry! And yes, crap that you have had to wait an hour on the phone. It makes me mad.  

Missy - you've got a great crop there, and great lining. Good for you! 

KG - omg just read your post. What a nightmare. Hope you get some good rest adn drink lots of gatorade to replace fluids and salts. 

Sausage - surge means ovulation will occur in the next 24-36 hours. 

SuzDee - Good luck for tomorrow let's hope for a bfp!!    

Am knackered. I'm going to do my zita west positive thinking cd then go to bed! 

xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

WOW!! I have alot to catch up on, so sorry if I miss anyone.


Suzie, Good Luck with the 2ww.  I hope that the bloating is a good sign, the 2ww is torture in general, nevermind while on fertility treatment.


Wishing, sorry you are finding the 2ww difficult .  I hate that bloating feeling and the extra progesterone doesnt help with our fragile hormones, plus the side effect of progesterone is very similar to pregnancy symptoms.  Good luck hun.


Charlie, I am so so sorry that AF arrived      .  Are you going for IUI again this cycle??


Silliest, I always feel my injection.  I bruise, bleed and get a reaction on injection site.  I havent heard about any women suffering with this, so I will bring it up tomorrow at my scan if I get a chance.  I would like to give you some **FOLLICLE GROWING DUST**.  Glad your lining is a good thickness.  Good luck with your scan today as it is after midnight now 


Amy, glad that your boss was so supportive.  Must have made u feel so much better and more relaxed.  Good luck with your 1st IUI.  This is my 1st IUI also and its difficult as u dont know what to expect, how u will respond to the meds etc.


Jack, Good luck with your 2ww, sorry you are struggling with the wait.  The 2ww is Horrid! **POSITIVE THOUGHTS DUST** 


aimees,  used to live in East London, 1st in Walthamstow, then Stratford, not too far away from you.  My mum still lives in Stratford, so I still visit East London often.  Congrats on selling your flat.  I hope that u get a BFP when u test **BABYDUST**


Cupcake, sorry that your scan was so stressful, the traffic doesnt help.  Makes u flustered even before u get to the clinic.  That was DH and I are worried about, I would hate to get to the clinic after late as DH is doing his test at home and we have to get there within an hour, the last thing we need is traffic, so hoping that we wont have to do IUI in the morn during rush hour.  That is another thing I have to mention to my clinic.  The questions dont stop haha!.  I    that the one follie is all u need.  I hope that it is super high quality  **BABYDUST**


Bubbs, glad scan went well.  I    that your one follie will do the trick also and that it is super high quality .  Good luck with your basting today **BABYDUST**


Missy, looks like you have a perfect IUI cycle.  Lining is lovely and thick and your have some huicy follies there **BABYDUST**


KG, sorry to hear that u ended up in A&E .  I had a ruptured haemorrhagic cyst while on Clomid.  I was in hospital for 3 days, was on a drip and some strong meds.  The bleeding wouldn't stop and the pain and bloating was unbearable.  Thank God the bleeding stopped before I needed an op.  It was the worst pain I have ever felt, I even fainted while just getting off the toilet haha! how embarrassing!! .  Never want to go through that again.  I feel your pain and    that u feel better soon   


Shell and Bubbs, thanks for keeping the list updated and for adding me.  It is really handy and helps big time! 


AFM, got my scan today.  I am not expecting anything great being my 1st IUI and my lining is never the greatest.  I am only on CD10.  But u never know, I could be wrong, will know for sure after the scan.  Will do a quick update after.  **JUICY FOLLICLE DUST** for me lol


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

PS, what does OTD mean and does anyone have a retroverted uterus? if so did u find basting more uncomfortable?? x


----------



## diya80

catherinettc#1 yes i do have retroverted uterus  and everything was comfortable for me...


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

This 2ww is pants arrggghh. Can anyone advise on symptoms of being over stimed....just towards the end of stiming and now I have felt extreme bloating and increasingly more discomfort, however, i know there will be side affects from drugs etc I was on menopur and am now using the pessaries. I also have terrible lower back pain but that started at the start of stimming doc idnt think it was related.

Good luck to everyone with scans, basting and on the 2ww etc.

xxx


----------



## Missy123

SuzDee - Good luck i so hope you start the BFP's off on this board!   
Silliest sausage - Hope they are growing for you, Yes slower is better as they can keep an eye on you. I'm slow on the follicles but get there in the end!   
Cupcake - Did you ask about trigger? I think that is deffo the best option. Good luck that the timing works out ok.   
Bubbs - Good luck with the basting this afternoon, hope there are lots of swimmers.   

Wishing - So sorry you are feeling so bloated, i often lay about in my trackie bottoms it is so much more comfortable especially now!   
SuzieW - Sounds very positive about the peeing, my friends say that is the first things they get millions of trips to the loo.   

KG - Hope the pain is a bit easier and you are getting the rest you need.   
Charlie - Good luck with the scan, hope everything is going in the right direction.   

jack - You are not the only one with the bad back so i think it is related, i got it on both cycles for about a week but not on the abandoned one so weird!
My clinic also didn't make anything of it and it's a bit better today but i know how you feel it is so painful.    The more you sit the worse it gets so i find trying to walk around often frees it up a bit. I'm also uncomfortable in the belly/right ovary area so i think it's normal but keep an eye on it do you know the symptoms of OHSS? I do if you get worried.


----------



## jack2009

Thanks Missy...no I dont know the symptoms?  

I am sure its fine just didnt feel this bad with my IVF cycle.


----------



## ruby1

I juSt wrote a reply and lost it all !!! Grrr damn phone !! 


Ok I will just say Hi to you all and I will catch up later when I finish work  

Xxx


----------



## wolla

cupcake - Last time round I had HCG jab at 2pm on the Thursday and was basted at 4pm on the Friday - so just over 24 hrs, and the result was my now 4yr old son, so if the clinic say they've had success with basting at 24hrs then try and trust them - oh and my lead follie was 18mm on day 10.  best of luck.  

Hi to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals, not feeling too great at the mo :-(

Wolla
x


----------



## Missy123

jack - The symptoms on my sheet for OHSS are diarrhoea, nausea, vomitting, reduced urine output, thirst, breathlessness and a feeling of faintness or weakness.
Hope you don't have any of these  I am so surprised your clinic didn't tell you and give you an emergency number just in case of out of hours! 
Wishing the pain away for you. 

cupcake - Hoping they say yes to the trigger so you can get a good nights sleep! Some clinics say 24 some say 36hrs bur there has been BFP with both but it is better for the sperm to be waiting than the other way round! Good luck. 
I did my trigger last night at 10.30 and have to wait til 2.30 tomorrow so hope i haven't ovulated yet! 

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Basting soon
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - stimming
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - basting on thursday
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25 Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - stimming - Basting on Wednesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## jack2009

Thanks again Missy I have a couple of the symptoms...but have managed to tidy the house so cant be that bad. My clininc did give me a fact sheet in my last cycle but I missplaced it. With regards to the emergency number well that has been the only criticsm of my clinic I have, I called it on my last IVF and no one anserwed!!!! How bad is that!!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, just a quick update on my phone.

Went for scan and I am really upset , I have 13 follie all around 10mm and no lead follies.  My lining is also thin at 4.4mm.  I thought that injectables were meant to help your lining?.  I am currently on CD10. I have been given more Gonal f and go back for a scan on Monday.  I already feel this cycle is a bust :-( damn my annoying body x


----------



## jack2009

Ah catherine dont loose hope...it truely can turn around quickly!! xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thanks Jack, the sonographer said I was responding well if I was having IVF but not for IUI. She obviously doesnt want them all to grow  .  I guess I am upset as I just wanted something to go right for me for once.  I should be used to this depressing feeling by now  I will pick myself up again tomorrow and carry on as always  x


----------



## Silliest Sausage

Hi all – sorry, but it’s a me post at the moment, as I’m at work, and feeling really depressed.

Had my scan this morning and there is no change since Friday now.  My biggest is still at 9/10 and my lining has gone to 7 from 9.1.  She said as they upped my dose Monday, it may be to early to tell if it’s going to work today, but Friday will be the day and hopefully they will have grown more.  If not, she spoke about the possibility of having to end the cycle and then talk over options.  She feels that if it’s not working, it’s best to call it a day.  If that happens, there is a chance the doctor will want us to try moving up to ivf instead.  Although the choice will be ours.

Apparently there is some new protocol for ivf, where the treatment itself isn’t as long, but I will find out more if I need to discuss that option.

I’m feeling really down at the moment – I expected it to be hard, but to get this far and find out that maybe IUI isn’t going to help us is really disheartening and upsetting.  

I’m praying that come Friday they have grown well and I’m worrying about nothing, but till then, I know I’ll just worry!!

Sorry for lack of personals, will catch up later.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jack2009

Ah silliest sausage chin up, things can change rapidly.

If you do go to IVF think of the positves..higher success rate!! When I had my IVF cycle in december the process started on the 23rd of Nov with embryo transfer on the 10th dec it doesnt take long!!!


----------



## Missy123

catherine & silliest sausage - Don't feel down as jack said things can turn around so quickly, i know it's hard and we always fear the worst it is our way of coping with things but it's not over til it's over so dust yourselves off and chin up.     

jack - That is terrible that they didn't answer the phone when it is meant to be an emergency number how bad is that! Hope you don't have to use it again!


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Catherine - thanks for the hugs but I kind of wanted af to arrive so I could get on as it's IUI month for me. Started stimming monday so fingers crossed I'll have some good follies next Monday when I'm scanned. Sorry that you're treatment isn't going so well   . I nearly over responded on my last go and they said that I would be given the choice to convert to IVF. Have your clinic mentioned that? I think you have to do it as private though. I really hope that your follies behave and you can continue this cycle   

KG - so sorry you're not well   . Really hope that at the end of your 2ww it will all have been worth it   . hope you're feeling better soon.x

Silliest Sausage - So sorry that you're having such a rubbish time with treatment   .  I really hope that by friday things will be much better             

Missy  - good luck for tomorrow   .

Good luck Suzdee         . We're all rooting for ya!

To everyone else I hope all is well. I'm working and trying to sneak on here but gotta go now!

Charlie.x


----------



## KG

Hi everyone,
Well I have spoken to my clinic and they are v surprised about my hospital visit as apparently it's not a thing that they see very often. The good news is that she checked the blood tests and I don't have OHSS and she thinks unlikely to get it as just the one cyst plus I have a follow up scan next week so feel I am in good hands. Still incredibly bloated and  uncomfortable, but not on pain like yesterday, so taking it easy still and hoping it doesn't get worse. Shouldn't affect whether I get bfp or not, but might get worse if I do. Can't get any clothes done up, though!

Silliest sausage and Catherine, sending you lots of hugs and hoping things change by the next scan. My clinic said that sometimes things can start v slowly then suddenly get going so hoping this happens for you both.

Suzdee, have you tested today? Wishing you loads of luck.

Kx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Catherine - I know what you mean if the clinic tell me one more time what a great candidate for IVF I am I'll scream,  I know I respond well I've had 3 IVF's  Its only with IUI I've had a BFP.  Hang in there as things can change and unfortunately it can take a little while to get the dose of drugs right.  I also get brusing, irritation at the injection site with Gonal F I'm not sure if you can do anything about it, but if you do can you let me know.x 

Sausage -   that things change by your next scan. on my IVF's I did short protocol which was around a 12-14 days strimming and then I had a 5 day transfer.  so not that long. x 

KG - Glad its not OHSS and you are feeling a bit better. x 

Suzdee - Good luck for tomorrow. x

Charlie - Good luck   that this will be your time. x

Sorry for those I've missed, hope all is well with you. 

Moo.x


----------



## Smurfie

Ladies - thanks for all your positive messages. Unfortunately it was a BFN   . 

Good luck to everyone else. Hope you all get your BFPs soon   
Sxx


----------



## Missy123

SuzDee


----------



## wishing and dreaming

So sorry suzdee.   

K x


----------



## suziewong

Thinking of you SuzDee   xx


----------



## jack2009

So sorry Suzdee!! xx Heart goes out to you xx

Btw Missy or someone could you edit the list of us ladies change my stimming to OTD 27/02/2011


----------



## shell4roy

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Basting soon
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - basting on thursday
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25 Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - stimming - Basting on Wednesday
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month

Updated for Jack2009
Suzdee.  I'm so sorry, keep at it tho as it might be a better result next time. Thinking of you X

Shell x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Suzdee  so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## jack2009

Thankyou shell4roy x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

I am feeling a little better now.  Thank you so much for your positive words  they really helped  .  I have to think its not over just yet.  I will wait to Monday and see what happens.  I just have to have faith  


Silliest, I am so sorry that your scan didnt go as well as expected also   .  Hope u are feeling a little better now.  Good luck with your scan on Friday.  I hate having to wait until Monday, but hopefully that will give my body a chance to kick into action  .  Hopefully by Friday, your body will kick into action also  .  I    that u wont need IVF hun. it is looking that way for us also, it sucks!!.  I really wanted to avoid IVF if possible.


Missy, I will try to keep my chin up  just didnt realise how bad I would take it if things didnt go right.  My whole family is rooting for me which is a blessing at times, but can make things more difficult when things dont work out.


charlie, I am glad that AF showed for u, its funny because most of the time we want the witch to stay away, but then sometimes, she is a blessing when she arrives  .  I am on the NHS so no chance to convert to IVF  , plus IVF isnt funded in my area at the mo, at least until April.  Good luck with stimming, I hope that u get a few lead follies and not end up in my situation **STIMMING DUST**


KG, so glad that u dont have OHSS  and glad that u r in good hands.  I never got a follow up scan after my hospital stay, its good that they r monitoring you.  I hope u feel much better by tomorrow. Rest as much as possible.  Hopefully u r right and my body is just a bit slow at the mo  


LOL Mini, I can see I will feel the same if it gets mentioned next cycle, thats if this cycle fails, fx it wont!  .  I seem to over respond to most meds.  I just dont know what they can do about my dose if needed next cycle as I am only on 75iu every 2 days.  Its stressful!!!! I mentioned about the irritation and bruising after injecting today, but they didnt say anything about it.  I felt like I was moaning lol


Suz, so sorry that u got  BFN    thinking of u hun x


Cupcake, did your lining grow any thicker last cycle?  Glad to see a big difference in your lining this cycle .  Good luck with your basting on Friday!! **BABYDUST**


Lots of       and xxxxxxxxx everyone


----------



## aimees

oh my god this thread is getting so big, there's like 3 pages just for today. I'm totally addicted though, keep whipping my phone out on the bus so I can catch up!! 

Catherine - sorry to hear about the scan, hopefully Monday will go better  

Cupcake - great news aobut your basting on Fri!  

suzDee - really sorry to hear about your bfn hope you are doing ok  

KG - greet news that you do'nt have ohss

Missy - good luck for tomorrow

Everyone else - sorry I'm just a bit knackered and there's so many of us now I can't keep up!! 

Lots of love all

Axx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - Yes if the clinic thought it was such a great idea why didn't they mention it instead of leaving you to worry over it! What other great ideas don't they mention? 
Good luck for friday and glad things have worked out!   

Catherine - It's hard when people know about this it puts more pressure on you. On my first cycle my stepmum named my follies Rosie and Sophie from corrie and called them it my whole 2ww then i got a BFN! I've put her in her place this time around!    Hoping it works out for you. 

KG - Hope you are on the mend! 
Silliest sausage - Hope things will be better for your scan tomorrow.    It took me 18 days last time and 17 this time to grow to size.

Basting is today and my stomach hasn't stopped churning yet, i have felt sick with anxiety and i'm not even on the 2ww yet. It dosen't get any easier it gets harder as you think it won't happen on the first but what if it dosen't happen this time how many do you try? I am just having a bit of a wobble but at least i know i am giving it all that i have got. I feel like slapping myself for feeling so negative even before basting!


----------



## ruby1

Hey all just another quick one to say Hi and baby dust to all. 

Suzedee - really sorry Hun. Big hug ! Xxx 

Everyone else - sorry about lack of personals I have been busy at work, plus on my phone. Will try and get on later. 


Well I am 9 Dpiui ... Had a nice feeling up until last night. Not sure why but convinced it's not going to work ... Still have sore
swollen BB had to go and get a new work top for a meeting ! Yes thats how bad it is ! 


Xxx


----------



## KG

Suzdee so sorry it wasn't better news for you.

Missy, wishing you loads of luck for basting and your 2ww.

Afm, still on the sofa, not sure how much I need to sit still, but still v uncomfortable if I move around too much. Feeling a bit sorry for myself as I'm so scared the pain will come back again, it was so bad. Plus if af turns up the cyst will probably go away but if I get bfp it could get worse, so mixed feelings there too. 

How's everyone coping with bloated tummies? Last cycle I went and bought jeans in the next size up, and now I can't get them done up! Thank goodness for leggings and tunic tops!

Kx


----------



## KG

Cupcake, so sorry that you got such a negative response from your clinic, they should be there to reassure you, not bring you down. I know you've said before about changing clinics, I am private and the care is all nurse-led too, in fact I haven't seen a consultant since my initial, NHS, appt. I know this isn't the same at all clinics, the consultants are much more hands-on in some. 

However, the big difference is that my nurses at my clinic are unfailingly positive and helpful. Even after my problems this week, my nurse was reluctant to talk about the next cycle as she was more focussed on the possibility of this one working.

If you have lost faith in your clinic, hun, I would think seriously about changing. I think the HFEA website has details of different clinics and many have open days where you can get a feel if it is the place for you.

Take care,
Kx


----------



## pixie22

Hi all, im new here! Finding so much useful information, all you guys seem so positive i hope it starts to rub off on me! I'm 22, my partner is 26 been ttc for 2 years but no joy!   I have PCOS with very irregular periods so we assumed the problem was with me, but found out in October 2010 that my partner has a low sperm count and low motility so i guess its both of us. We were seen by my gyne consultant and my partners androlgy consultant at the same time (soooo helpful) and they decided, after my VERY painful hycosy procedure that IUI was right for us. Because of my age we are going to try a max of 6 months IUI instead of the usual 4. My consultant was very positive and explained he thought IUI would be successful for us due to my age, but still referred us for IVF just in case. So now im just waiting for my period to start so we can start treatment, today is day 28 so fingers crossed!!! (i have never actually wanted to have my period before lol) Im taking pregnacare conception still, does anyone know if its ok to carry on taking this when i start the injections I forgot to ask at my last appointment. Im just so worried that its not going to work, my partner is soooo positive and supportive so im trying not to let him know how worried i am, and I know i shouldnt be stressing its not going to help things. Thinking of trying acupuncture i've heard its helpful, anyone else tried it? Hope to hear lots of success stories from you guys, and maybe i will have one of my own some time soon. Good Luck everyone x


----------



## Missy123

pixie - welcome to you and i'm sure you won't need 6 goes.   

cupcake - now you know why she is a so called nurse and not a sales rep! It is really annoying when they have no faith in what they are doing. she is obviously not a people person so should probably look for a job that she could be on her own and dosen't need to be very positive. I would think about changing clinics you don't need the stress!   
ruby - sore (.)(.) is a good sign but could also be a side effect from the pessaries if you are using them! Hope it's more than that!   

KG - I know you must be in pain but i would still hope for a BFP and take my chances it may not get worse!   

Just got home from insem and i don't know how many swimmers there were as they never say even when i ask they say normal! The donor does have proven success for DIVF and DI so i'm happy with that, it's a different one from last time so fingers crossed. The lovely nurse had problems finding it so had to get the dr but we got there in the end. So now i have lovely cramping and i'm going to have a lay down for a while. Hope they know where they are going! lol  OTD 2.3.11.


----------



## charlie321

Hi all

SuzDee - so sorry hun   .

Pixie - hello and welcome   . You're in the right place for support and advice! Try not to worry and stress too much as you're doing all you can to get your bfp and iui has worked for some of the girls on here. I'm a complete stress head myself and my clinic keep telling me to be relaxed but it's not so easy is it?!

I'm also taking pregnacare which I think is ok, well I hope so anyway as I've taken it right through 2 iuis!  I've tried acupuncture aswell which was very relaxing so I would reccommend it for that. My acupuncturist also claimed to be able to regulate cycles so I figure anything is worth a shot. The only down side is the cost so I'm not having it on this cycle   

I hope you get your af on time so you can get going and I wish you the best of luck. Fingers crossed for you   

Catherine - lets hope this cycle turns round for you and that ivf will not even have to be a possibility   . Just to let you know too that I also get a bit of a reaction to the injections. I get a little itchy bump and last night it itched for ages. I had it on my last iui too but it hasn't got worse. I think it might be cos the liquid is so cold as well that I can feel it going in   

Cupcake  -    sounds like your nurse hasn't learnt how to deal with fertility patients in the sensitive way they should. They should certainly not make us feel bad when we're supposed to be all calm and relaxed during treatment (yeah right!). Maybe you could look into another clinic and see how you feel when you speak to them? Fingers crossed though that you won't have to as you'll get your bfp in 2 weeks    .  Good luck for tomorrow hun. I'll be thinking of you and let us know how you get on.x

Ruby - hang on in there girl! I really hope it's a bfp for you .  

Missy -  Hope the 2ww goes quick for you with a bpf waiting at the end               

Not much going on for me other than a lot of what I can only describe as bubbling going on around my lower tummy. Could just be wind   ! 

Anyway, must dash as it seems to take so long to reply but hi to everyone else.xx

Charlie.x


----------



## Bubblicious

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - Stimming on clomid - Basting on Friday
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25th Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month

Updating with my OTD.  Basting went well yesterday but no cramping at all this time.  I have my third acupuncture session later.

Suzdee - so sorry about BFN  .

Catherine - I had no follies on CD7 then suddenly one 17.8mm on CD12 so one could suddenly grow fast.  Good luck for Monday.

Cupcake - glad you got the HCG shot and can have your basting tomorrow but how thoughtless is that nurse?!?  My nurses/consultant are always positive which gives me a little hope.

Welcome, Pixie.  Hope AF arrives soon so that you can start the IUI cycle.

Hi everyone else.

Good luck to all  !


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

just a quick message for pixie22 & Charlie321 I was told by consultant that taking pregnacare during IUI is fine as this is what I take daily.

sorry for short post but not feeling too good as I think I may be getting a cold cos I'm sooo cold & sniffley

Shell x


----------



## pixie22

Feeling better already just knowing that there are so many others here going through the same thing as me! Its nice not to feel alone, lots of friends and family are pregnant or have just had their little bundles of joy, and seeing as they all concieved so quickly they dont understand how difficult it is trying to get pregnant with no success. 

Cupcake, sounds to me like you should change clinics! Are you being treated  privately or on the NHS? I'm having mine on the NHS at the whittington in North London and I couldn't be happier with my experience so far. My consultant is amazing and all the Nurses are so supportive, and seem like they want it to work for us as much as we do ourselves. I don't know if im getting special treatment because i work in the same hospital, but I haven't heard any complaints. As someone else has already suggested have a look on the HFEA website at clinics, there is great information there. I had a good old look on there even though I was pretty certain i wanted to have my treatment at the Whitt. 

I'm really hoping it isn't going to take us 6 cycles  don't know if I will be able to keep going for that long! Only thing is my clinic's success rates are between 3.2% - 28.7% (most likely around 10.3%) for under 35's, which seems awfuly low to me!!! I'm just hoping that we are in that 10.3%!!!!! 

I read an article somewhere (I can't remember where now) that IUI is pointless with a low sperm count, but my consultant wouldn't be starting IUI with us if he was certain it wasn't going to work, would he?? 

Fingers crossed for everyone x x x x (and heres to hoping my little friend turns up very very soon!!)


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All

Suzdee - So Sorry hun.    

Pixie - Welcome and good luck.x 

KG - Sorry that you are still in pain and so bloated but   that we will see a BFP soon. x 

Bubbs - glad all went well and    and    .x 

Catherine - Good luck for Monday. x

Hello to everyone else and hope you are taking care. x

Moo. x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thanks you everyone for your well wishes  

Missy, that must have been awful when you mother in law named your follies!  Hopefully u will get a BFP this time around *BABYDUST**.  Sorry that you feel crampy.  I hope that u feel better today?? I get anxious over any appointment, its horrid! 


ruby, hopefully the swollen bbs is a good sign, not too much longer to wait now.  I know the 2ww drags!


KG, I hope that u r in less pain today?? I dread to get a ruptured cyst again also, so I know how u feel.  Rest up as much a possible


cupcake, thanks for letting me know about your lining.  BOOOO @ u getting natural surge before your second scan.  I dont an OPK today and no sign of surge for me yet, Thank God.  I hope my body is doing what is has to, but I dont want to miss the opportunity for IUI.  I have built my self up for it and have it in my mind that I will finally get to have my long awaited IUI after 4 years of TTC.  I hope I wont be disappointed.  Sorry that u had such a horrid experience with the nurse.  I hope that u do prove her wrong.  When I was on Tamoxifen, I went in for a CD21 blood test to see if I ovulated and I hadnt at that stage, so I was told that my chances of pregnancy was practically 0.  I was so disheartened and had gave up for that cycle, but I did get a BFP even though I ended up miscarrying  it just shows that the Drs/Nurses are not always right and we can prove them wrong.  Hope u are feeling more optimistic now?


pixie, I dont know about PCOS, but wanted to wish you good luck in your TTC journey.  You can get plenty of help and advice on this site, it is a blessing and I hope that it helps you along your journey 


charlie321, thanks for letting me know I am not the only one with an injection site reaction.  I don't get itching, but definitely pain for a bit.  I can easily cope with it though as the reaction doesn't last long. Thank you for the well wishes and I    that this cycle works for you **BABYDUST**


Bubb, you have made me feel much better about my follies.  Thank you! I hope that my follies make a growth spurt like yours did **FOLLICLE DUST** for me haha!.  Here is some **BABYDUST** for you.  I hope it works


----------



## Missy123

Cupcake - How did it go? hope you are doing ok and not too much cramping! Mine was worse than last time as it wasn't having any of it! 
So all we need now is a BFP after a very long 2ww! No symptom spotting!   
Bubbs - You can test the day before me so i want you to show us what a BFP looks like so i can copy as it's been so long on here since we have had one!  

Mina, Hasina, Jodie and everyone else hope you are doing ok. 
Shenagh - Are you ok you haven't been on since your last scan!   

Good luck to you still stimming and going for scans and those on the 2ww.     Come on girls where are the long awaited BFP?


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - That is really weird as nurse had problems getting to my cervix and joked that she used all the clinics instruments trying to find it! She had to get the DR to do it in the end but by that time my hip was aching from the position i was in! I did get a cuppa and biscuits after! Feeling fine now but hip still a bit sore.
I saw the 11.11.11 thing when i was on the internet yesterday so hoping it happens for us and everyone else.    Good swimmers!


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

cupcake, glad that you had a much better experience with the nurse this morn, thats more like it .  Sounds like everything went well .  I hope that it wasnt uncomfortable for u when she was trying to locate your cervix.  Good luck with the 2ww **BABYDUST** and **STICKYGLUE** x


Missy, sorry that your cervix was in hiding and that your hip hurt .  Hopefully today was worth it and that u end up with a BFP.    I hope that you both get your 11.11.11 babies **BABYDUST** and **STICKYGLUE** x


Do any of u have a retroverted uterus? Just wondering as I have heard it can be difficult to locate cervix with a retroverted uterus.  I have a retroverted uterus, but no one has mentioned difficultly in locating my uterus during pap smears. HSG etc


----------



## Missy123

catherine - sorry i don't think i have what you are saying infact i have never heard of it    When i have smears they just usually have to use a longer spectulum and my cervix is a bit to one side i think but my last iui was fine when i told them what i knew so hopefully it was just a one off!
Hope your follicles and lining are growing nicely!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi ladies, glad to hear that bastings have gone ahead and there are good things happening on the scans  
Sorry I haven't been on much or done any personals I am finding this 2WW soooo hard : (  the progesterone is giving me every symptom possible, cramping and pains in side, nausea, headaches, big and sore boobs, emotional and tired!!! I could go on, I keep feeling pregnant but have to remind myself its because of the drugs  
I wish I could just know now but I am only 7DP IUI 

Jack - hope your doing okay, not heard from you for a while  

Everyone else on the 2WW I hope your coping better than me   

Hugs to everyone (sorry for the lame post)

K x


----------



## jack2009

Hey all,

Wishing I am doing rubbish too...dont quite of the symptoms you have I have a really bad lower back which started when I started stimming and I get mild like contraction like feelings but not constantly...I dont have high hopes for this to work. AF is due sunday certainly wont be surprised if it does(

However, look we are both roughly half way there the end is in sight...do you do what I do everytime I go to loo I keep thinking the unwanted will have happened!?

Good luck Cupcake and everyone else whatever stage your at 

xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Sorry your finding it hard too jack.   everytime I go to the loo I am double, triple checking the paper!!! Mad isn't it!!. This evening I have quite strong af pains and I am convinced it's on it's way, only 1 week to go . 

K x


----------



## KG

Cupcake, glad it went ok, loads of luck for your 2ww. Oi'm with you on not symptom spotting, it just drives you mad (although I will probably be doing it by this time next week anyway!)

Pixie, I think IUI can be helpful to a less than perfect sperm count as the washing process ensures that only the best ones get put back. My clinic recommends a minimum of 5m for IUI, but last cycle we only had 2.5m on the day and we got a bfp (sadly m/c later). On top of this, you have age on your side!

Catherine, I am so frightened of the pain coming back again, especially if I was at home on my own with ds. Not sure if I am being over cautious, but will feel better after my scan on Tues. I confided in a friend today - haven't really told any one as not many people know about our tx and she was great, offered to help me out if I need her and I feel better for just talking it all through with someone.

Missy, tea and biscuits? I want to come to your clinic! 

Wishing, sorry you're suffering badly. This time next week we'll be almost there.

Take care everyone,
Kx


----------



## KG

Jack, our posts crossed. Wishing you loads of positive thoughts for the next week. It's impossible not to keep checking, even though it drives you mad.
Kx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Quick question.... can i take gaviscon liquid while on the 2ww? I have had bad heartburn/indigestion the last 3 nights & it is bugging me cos its really bad.

Thanx  shell X


----------



## ruby1

Hey all ... Can't sleep ... Do you think the symptoms I have been getting are because of the trigger shot ? I am a first timer, the nurse told me there was no side effects, I know I should not self diagnose and google, but a lot of people have early preg symptoms from HCG shot ? 


Thanks you all for your support xxxc


----------



## Missy123

wishing and dreaming - Sorry you are finding the waiting so hard, good things come to those that wait isn't that the saying! I had most of those symptoms on my first cycle and i convinced myself that it had worked, mine were all down to the drugs but yours may not be. They are perfect pregnancy symptoms so who knows! So hoping for you that it will be worth the wait!   
jack -Is your back not any better? Mine is feeling lots better now. Sorry you haven't got high hopes but your chances are as good as anyones so i will be positive for you.  

KG - We all hope your pain dosen't come back.    So glad you have someone you can talk to and it's nice she has offered you help if you need it!
Do you not get tea and biscuits then? Oh i feel spoilt now! lol Maybe they just felt sorry for all the discomfort i went through! I didn't get any the first time come to think of it! 

Shell4roy - I'm not sure on taking anything for your heartburn    You could ask the chemist or NHS direct they will be the best ones to advise you. 

   To all. Remember you are not alone in this we are all   for you.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks Missy   

Tea and biscuits hey, you are spoilt!!! 

Shell4roy - sorry not sure about the heartburn medication either. 

KG - keeping fingers crossed your pain is long gone now and doesn't come back!! 

Jack - here is some   

AFM - I have tried to get my PMA back now and try to not think about the symptoms, Its hard as while typing this I feel like I could be sick any moment and my boobs are so sore it hurts for my bra to touch them!! they feel like they are burning!! 
I had a hard day yesterday at a work training day there were loads of pregnant ladies there and then the guy presenting it kept showing baby clips : ( 
Well I have a friend coming today who is going to stay over so gonna try and forget this 2ww and have a nice weekend. I am also off work for a week now as Its half term ( I test 1 day before going back which is good)

Have a great weekend everyone lots of   and   to you all 

K xx


----------



## ruby1

Ok I cracked ... I just got a BFP just now with a clear blue digital  !? I can't believe it... 


But I am worried it's a false negative, because of any HCG in my system... I don't want to tell DH just on case ! I am 11 DPIUI ... What do you think ? 

I am going to take a picture on my phone !


----------



## Missy123

Ruby oh that is brilliant i am so happy for you!    I wouldn't have thought it would still be the HCG in your system cos some have tested at day 10 and got a negative. If you can keep it to yourself and test again tomorrow but i know i wouldn't be able to. You are naughty for testing early though!    
Read Astrals diary in iui diaries she got a negative from day 8 but a positive on day11.   

   Just incase the rest of you are now tempted to test early


----------



## ruby1

Thanks Missy, I am really still not convinced it's a real positive... !  


I am just worried about letting DH down he really opened up last night and said that this whole thing has really stressed him out, and that all he wants is to become a dad and it's not fair that everyone else seems to have a kid. :0( he has been so supportive and not letting me know he is feeling the same as I am, just being the rock basically ... I feel bad like been a selfish moody cow the last few weeks now ! I think I will be able to keep my mouth shut, I can just talk to you guys ! 


Hope everyone else is ok ? I will try and get on my laptop later and get some personals out xx


----------



## aimees

Ruby congratulations!!! Well done you. 
I'm sure it not a fake positive. I was sure u would be with all those signs. Are you going to tell Dh? 

Wishing - when are you testing? Those sound like great signs Hun. 

Cupcake - so pleased to hear your basting went well and the nurse was buyer this time. I guess it's important to remember that they deal with this stuff all the time and can get a bit blasé. I know what you mean tho I want my nurses to be kind and positive at all times. 

Afm - on my phone on a train so is taking too long to scroll down and see where u are all at and write a line. Sorry will write later. Am feeling low. Am not sleeping well, me and Dh are bickering constantly and I don't even feel like I'm on the tww because I'm so convinced it hasn't worked. I've booked an appt at a private clinic for a week after OTD I'm so confident we will be needing it . 

Love to all my favourite ladies xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hey Ruby - delighted for you!     


Suzdee, Shell4Roy, Jack2009, Missy, Suziewong, Missy, KG, Bubbs and everyone stimming- lots of     Hang in there

Shell4Roy - When I was pregnant I had terrible heartburn - Once when I was buying gaviscon the pharmacist advised me not to (even though you can get it on prescription. Have you tried ginger? You can get ginger chews in health shops which ease it. Eat regularly as well.

I'm starting downregging next Sunday - 27th - anyone else with me?

I'm having accupunture and reflexology as well this month. Anyone else tried them?

H


----------



## hellsbells26

Hey Aimees    keep your chin up.

Dunno what else to say. I feel the sad and despondent most days too but i'm trying to relax and get some PMA going. 

My hubby who is usually brilliant seems to getting down. I've also looked into IVF at a private clinic in case this next IUI doesn't work. 

H


----------



## charlie321

Ruby - Brilliant result!   . I am really    for you. It's probably impossible to keep your brain from going overtime but I really hope the bfps continue.

Wishing and Jack - the 2ww is sooo tough but hang on in there! Remember the song 'when the going gets tough' and hopefully it'll keep your chins up  . It might sound stupid but that sort of thing worked for me. I've been told before that early pg symptoms are very similar to af ones so please don't feel it's over just yet     

Shell - hope you're feeling better today. I have a feeling that heart burn is a good sign so       

Cupcake and Missy  - reading about your bastings has just reminded me of that weird uncomfortable feeling when the nurse is digging around trying to find my cervix! Urgggh! If only it was as easy for us girls as it is for ones supplying the sperm. Will have to think of a form of pay back   . Hope your 2ww's go smoothly and positively   

Hellsbells - I tried acu and it was nice and relaxing and I felt I was doing something to help. The needles are so small that you hopefully won't even notice them. I hope you enjoy your sessions   

Aimees - sorry to hear you and dh are having a tough time. I felt really depressed too in my last 2ww so I feel for you.   

Charlie.x


----------



## hasina

hay ladies lol i seriously cant keep up as there soo much going on here   
soo gonna make it quick as im going out later on for dinner cant be bothered to cook tonight..

ruby congrats hun we certainly need some good news on here with all the bfn that all have been getting... lets hope and pray its a start for bfp for the rest of us...

everyone else as always iv said hang in there wel get there.... and its a good courage now that ruby got bfp...
soo keep ur head up high ladies xx wish u all the best whatever stage everyones at xxx

will try and do personal at some point... all       to everyone


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations ruby      

Sorry to keep going on ladies but is it normal to have quite strong af pains at  8dpiui ? I don't normally start early and def not this early!! It is Like a strong ache very very low down?? Its not strong enough to need painkillers but I am aware of it. If I wasn't so aware of dates I would swear my af would arrive any second : ( 

K x


----------



## ruby1

Thank you everyone ! yes this is first time, we have unexplained infertility thou my AF's are very unregular, so tracking OD has always been hard ...


I am not convinced it's a real positive, I am otd Tuesday ... I will do it again then... Maybe I am in denial...but after all these years I don't want to set myself up for a fall just in case its the HCG in my system ... Won't tell the DH yet don't want to let him down , plus he will kill me he made me promise not to test to early ... Sorry if i sound pesimistic, just trying not to get too excited !!!  But I must admit I did look at the maternity clothes in next today ! 

Missy - I got Dull ache at 8-9 DPiUI, plus pulling pains ...

Cupcake - I am getting my house redecorated this weekend, and just left the DH and my dad to it and have been driving around looking at all the home shops, you gotta treat yourself sometimes Hun, don't feel guilty... You gotta keep happy and £60 is not too bad ! I think a lot of us spend more on a pair of shoe ! 


On my phone again ladies ... Sorry if I missed anyone xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks cupcake I am hoping it's implantation pains   I had femera then ovitrelle now using the lovely crinone gel!!! Lovely stuff! 
I am sure I am just hyper sensitive to everything at the moment. Thanks for your support ladies xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Congratulations Ruby I'm sure it will stay a bfp. 

Afm. Think af is going to come as getting period type pains since this afternoon. Feeling really gutted. Might test tomorrow now.

Good luck to all.

Shell x


----------



## aimees

Right have actually written this all down on the back of an envelope so I can remember it all! 

Hellbells thanks for your support. It does feel better to have a back up plan doesn't it?! I feel confident that the new clinic will get me pg as they have a great rep. 

Charlie - Aw thanks love

Cupcake - thanks so much, it's nice that u are positive for me. Sorry to hear you and Dh also bicker. It is really hard not to when there is so much stress. About the cyclogest, yeh what a mess! I don't get af symptoms from them tho, other than feeling a bit down and bad wind lol! I think u deserve to treat yourself you can't save all the time. 

Wishing - the prog does weird things but they also sound like implant pains. Here's hoping!

Ruby - how you getting On? Youre a stronger woman than me no way I would have been able to not tell Dh. I still thinks it's a bfp so am really chuffed for you.

Afm feeling a bit better I went to visit some friends in Cambridge did a bit of shopping had a natter... How is this for avoiding stress though. They have a toddler andafter lunch he started crying in a really weird way  and clutching his throat. It got worse and worse and he was getting hysterical, gagging and choking and we were all getting into a total panic. Were just running out the house to take him to the medi centre around the corner when he threw up a bit of rice that must have gotten stuck. Omg we were all shaking from head to toe!! 

Going to the cinema with Dh tonight. We need to spend some fun time together and communicate more. 

Xxx


----------



## jack2009

RUBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YEAY A POSITIVE ON THIS THREAD!!!SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!  XX

Hey Wishing sending positive vibes your way too....got a whole week left boo!! Hey ho!!

Yea Missy still have bad back feels beyond a joke now.

Aimees glad your keeping yourself busy and doing girly things!!

Shell4roy when is your OTD again....try hold off!!

Cupcake and everyone else waiting heres hoping!!

Come on ladies lets hope the positives start now...


----------



## KG

Ruby - brilliant news! Keeping everything crossed that your wonderfu bfp stays. I'd be surprised if it was the HCG this long into your 2ww! Bless you for thinking of your dh's feelings. I' m not sure I'd be able to keep it to myself. 

Wishing, funnily enough I woke up with that low pain this morning. In both my previos bfps I had lw down cramping days before af was due, so hopefully a good sign. 

Cupcake, don't beat yourself up over spending! I'm going to have to admit that we spent a small fortune this morning on fitted wardrobes  and we were only supposed to be getting the guy round for a quote ( my dh is a pushover!)

Shell4roy, hoping your af pains are a good sign, not a bad one. They can be either, so it's not over by far, hang in there.

Aim, hope you have a good night out, just what we need here, lots of bickering here, not helped by trying to build ikea cupboard today!

Jack, loving your PMA, will try to have the same, struggling a bit at the mo.

Kx


----------



## shell4roy

Jack2009  my otd is Tuesday. I don't think I will be able to hood out now cos all my pma has gone. still hoping with everything I have that I get a bfp tho.

Kg I hope its not af but head telling me it is.

shell x


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats Ruby  !


----------



## shell4roy

tested this morning & it was a  , going to test again on Tues but dont think it will change.

Shell x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Sorry Shell    But the result could well change by Tuesday, I will be keeping everything crossed that it does      Big hugs  

Cupcake - sorry your having such a down day sending you lots of                   
It only takes one!! maybe this time all the positivity went into that one follcile to produce the most amazing egg!!   

I hope everyone else is doing okay, I really must stop analyzing every symptom, BUT I just can't stop myself!!!!! Today I am having backache and TMI feel very wet down there but then I think this is how I get before I get AF. My AF is due on sat so I have decided to test on friday!!  

Hugs to all 

K x


----------



## jack2009

Ahh Cupcake I know how you feel, I kept saying to my doc can I have a higher dose of menopur as wanted my best poss chance then kept googling things etc. Its totally pants 2ww and I think I can safely say everyone on it is going to feel negative as we have now gone through the whole process just awaiting the result. Everyday i expect af to arrive.

Ruby good luck today again, how many follies did you have on this cycle to get your positive?

Ah Shell test again tue i know what you mean though about just knowing...there is still a chance xx

Wishing am with you girl maybe I think  I will test nxt sat if AF hasnt arrived which is a day early simply as I would rather the weekend to get used to my result either way before going back to work on monday. Its horrid analysing everything isnt there a chance your bad back could be down to the drugs as i have had one since stimming still here now along with period pains(((


----------



## KG

Cupcake, sending you hugs. Most of my friends have just had their second baby and their feel their families are complete now - grrrrrr! Don't get me wrong, I am grateful for the little miracle we all ready have but would so like to never think about my fertility again.

Shell, so sorry for your result. Hoping that it changes for Tues, but am gutted for you.

Wishing, I was thinking of testing Fri too. I didn't last cycle, but I've had less HCG this time so I'm guessing it will be out of my system by Fri.

Not feeling at all excited this 2ww, bit fed up really, but what will be will be...

Kx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - Yes i watched embarrassing bodies thought the cervix looked like the end of a mans thing! lol    It's hard but we can do it!    
Can i ask why your OTD is 2 days after mine when you only had insem 1 day later than me?

Charlie - Yes i wish it was as easy as donating but i won't make DH pay as it's hard enough for him when we are using donor! Try not to focus on the uncomfortable bit and pray it will be worth it!
wishing - Try not to think of the pain it could be either so until you know try not to dwell on it!    It does seem a little early to be AF!    I had AF pain during insem as it was in my uterus so there are other reasons to get AF pain! 
Ruby - I'm sure that your next test will also be BFP.   So good of you to think of DH but remember you have us!   

aimees - Hope you had a lovely evening with DH.

jack - My bad back comes and goes i get stiff if sitting in one place too long. Hoping yours gets better real soon.   
Shell4roy - So sorry shell but it still could change     

Shenagh - Are you ok? Thinking of you!    

KG - How do they decide on how much HCG to give you? Some      for you as you are lacking a few!   

I haven't really got any symptoms and trying not to spot them anyway! I do have bad wind though!


----------



## AmyBxxx

OMG what a busy thread, this is my first ever attempt at a personals so please forgive me if I miss anything!
Ruby - WOW! A BFP on your first go?? Congratulations, I don't really know all the ins and outs of testing etc (I am due to start my first go at IUI in March) My fingers are crossed that your BFP is sticky. 
Shell - when I was pg I got a BFN but it was cos I tested a couple of days too early, it was a natural conception and I don't really know the ins and outs of IUI yet, but I do know it could change. Sending positive vibes in your direction. Xx
Pixie - I know you were new on the thread a couple of pages ago, so welcome!! I have had trouble trying to post but meant to say hello earlier! I too have PCOS and am starting my first round of IUI in March. I don't have AF at all and so have to induce a bleed by taking provera. Please feel free to message me if you want to talk about PCOS!
I hope all the ladies experiencing pain and discomfort are alright. It's very helpful on this thread to get such wide ranging views and symptoms from everyone...but also v scary!
AFM - obviously nothing much happening as don't start til March, but have planned that I can probably get day 1 of AF to start on the day of my hosp appt, which will hopefully make things a bit easier/quicker! I don't know how other people feel about it, and I know the success rates aren't fantastic (although my clinic say they have a 20% success rate and 60-65% of couples get pregnant in the first 3 goes??) but the way I'm looking at is is, for the next however long I can have IUI, we have more chance of getting pregnant than we have for the last 9 years. I can quite easily flip from being positive to negative though - it doesn't take much for me to start on an 'its not fair' downward spiral...but I feel full of hope at the moment and I'm looking forward to some big fat juicy positives on this thread over the next few weeks!!
Good luck ladies, have a fab Sunday
Amy xxx
PS - is anyone else at Leeds?


----------



## jack2009

Hey KG meant to add you in before!!! Have you any symptoms going on? I feel like am abit of emotional wreck at the mo, just had a weep as manage to get rid of my baby boys dummy last week (16mth) but just put him down for a nap and it was one of those battle of the wills he was so tired when I held him he would snuggle in and stop crying put him back down histerical...think he is asleep now though phew made me feel guilty again though as all I am thinking about is how I will feel if its a BFN again I need to get a grip, I will never forget how luck I am.


----------



## ruby1

Quick update - not tested today ... Just going to leave it till Tuesday. Have had done weird crampy, pulling type pains. went for a meal last night, went to the loo 6 times ! Plus sicked up my dinner walking home . Once in the resturant.  Yes how embarrassing being sick on the side of the street ! Can't eat, thought of oily cooked breakfast making me wretch ! 

My DH is convinced I have a little 'jelly' and is over the moon.  I suggested I do a test today he no leave it till Tuesday. 

Sorry for lack of personals it hard to keep track on my phone .,, my house is upside down ATM, thr redecorating has causeD a bomb site at mine !! I am not doing lifting so watching Celtic V Rangers match, amongst a mess of paint pots and plastic sheets !


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Ruby, CONGRATS hun, so so happy for u, its nice to see a BFP on this thread, keeps the rest of us positive .  You symptoms sound very much like pregnancy to me.  Thats how I was when I as pregnant, just wish that my little beans were sticky.  I feel positive that u have a sticky bean .  I am sure that when you test on Tuesday u will see another BFP especially since u get a BFP on a digi already, thats a good sign.  Here is a ton load of **STICKYGLUE** for u.  HH9Ms!.


Shell sorry for the BFN hun.  I know how gutting that is after 4 years of TTC.  I    that it will turn around for u and that u get  BFP on Tuesday.  How many DPO are u?


Good luck to all u ladies in the 2WW.  I am still waiting to hopefully have IUI.  I am on CD14 today, been doing ovulation tests, but no sign of ovulation.  Tests r still light, not getting any darker .  I really dont think that Gonal f has worked for me this cycle .  I will know for sure when I have my follicle scan tomorrow.  Not getting my hopes up x


----------



## KG

Ruby, wow, your symptoms sound excellent. Sounds great news for your next test.

Catherine, apparently it can take a couple of goes to get the dosage right for IUI so maybe your clinic will suggest something else if this cycle isn't a goer. A 'real life' friend of mine had her first cycle abandoned , then got bfp on her second. Fingers crossed that you will get good news at your scan and this will all be irrelevant.

Jack, no, no real symptoms yet, have been prodding my boobs today! They are refusing to feels sore though ( except where I'ce been prodding!)

Missy, at my clinic they give 10,000 as the tigger shot, then another 5,000 a week later to keep the hormones up, I think some clinics give pessaries and some do nothing. But I did't have the second one this time due to the cyst.

Shell, how are you doing?

There are so many of us testing next week, sending lots of positive thoughts for all of us.

Kx


----------



## Missy123

catherine - good luck with your scan tomorrow i hope they have grown and that basting isn't too far off. I was basted on day 20 as mine were slow but ended up with 3 nice ones.    

KG - Is that 1 powder 1 liquid that was what i had but read somewhere 2 powders 1 liquid does that alter how quick you would ovulate after trigger?

Heard a good word on the radio this morning that i think we should adopt i think it suits alot of us down to the ground. "HORMOTIONAL" lol x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thank you KG and Missy for making me feel better . 


Missy, when did you clinic last scan you before basting on CD20? Did they know by CD15 if your follies were going to mature? do you remember your follies sizes around CD15?.  I like the word Hormotinal, definitely suits us  **BABYDUST** 


KG, u can have no symptoms with pregnancy also, hoping this is your case  **BABYDUST**


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Loving the word Missy, that is totally me !!!

catherine - good luck for the scan I hope everything is just perfect and basting can go ahead  

Jack - I too had the same thoughts today and had to remind myself I am soooo very lucky already. However it doesn't mean you don't get those feelings of wanting another child. I would love my DS to have a brother or sister especially as I am a single mum. 

Ruby - all sounding good for tuesday  

Hugs to everyone else. 

AFM I am full of wind today!!!    My boobs feel like they are on fire and I really must stop eating!!! I have ordered my shopping from asda today which is arriving tomorrow evening and included in my order will be my HPT so please send round the    as I am gonna soooo want to test when they are in the house. I decided to order them as I have my brother and my 6 week old niece coming to stay for a few days so won't be able to get them (he doesn't know I am TTC) 
Well yet again I have managed to go on!!!


----------



## Missy123

catherine - I was never scanned on CD15 but was scanned on CD13 and  CD17 or 18. 

1st cycle Day 13  biggest follicles of 7,7,8,9,  lining 5.7                    2nd cycle Day 13  biggest follicles of 8,9,11,13  lining 8.5
  "          Day 18            follicles of 15,17,18  lining 9.9                        "        Day 17              follicles of 17,17,20  lining 12.6

Hope this helps, 2nd cycle they did up my dose.

Wishing and dreaming -


----------



## KG

Missy, 2 powders, one liquid. And basted 40 hours after, which I think is quite late?

Kx


----------



## ruby1

Shell - don't give up yet ! I have cramps also xxx


I feel so stupid taking that test now. I just know my luck and it will be negative on Tuesday. I could just be imagining the symptoms or making myself have them ! :0( I know I shouldn't google but I read you can get a false negative from HCG shot up to 14 days after ... I might do another secret test in morning ...


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Ruby -   Really pleased for you and I'm sure you are not imagining things. 

Shell - You never know, it could well change by Tuesday.    

KG, Wishing,Suzie, Missy, Jack and everyone else on their 2ww hope you've had a good weekend and you're taking care. xx

Hasina - Good to hear from you. xx

Everyone else hope all is well and everyone has enjoyed the weekend. 

Take care all. 

Moo. x


----------



## diya80

Hi ladies,
a quick question.... is anyone here from Ipswich or near by area?actually im moving to Ipswich from Dubai.Dont know much abt treatment over there.i just have my first IUI and its was bfn.im happy here with my Dr.but we have to move there due to my hubby's work.
can anyone tell me abt the good clinic there and the treatment cost?
im praying for everyone  

Sadya.


----------



## ruby1

Hello all ... Quick update ... 

BFP ! Going to test again tomorrow... 


Hope everyone is ok ? 

Xxx


----------



## Missy123

Yipee! I knew it would be! Well done, are you going to tell DH now?
Catherine - Goodluck with your scan today   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## ruby1

Yes I showed him ! He was asleep so I woke him
Up for work with the news ... He is still weary like me... Tomorrow must be the drop dead date for a real bfp  Going to do another test tomorrow. Lucky for me my hospital is opposite my work so I can drop in tomorrow after I do my test in the morning and see them ...


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone!! Im new to this forum and I just wanted to talk to other women who are in the same situation as me.
I am trying to have a baby and i have just had a laparoscopy op to remove all endometriosis, and check my tubes were ok. The op went well and all is fine with my tubes (thank god), so now my gynae has put me on Clomifene 50mg to try to help me conceive. I am already ovulating as normal this is just to make it easier (i hope). Iv just finished my 1st course on the tablets and now im waiting to ovulate and im also checking my bbt every morning, and using ovulation tests on days 11-14 to see when i ovulate.
We have been trying for 4 years to have a baby and i am just really down about the whole thing now i cannot wait to get preg!!  

Look forward to hearing back from you......


----------



## Bubblicious

I had no doubt, Ruby !  It's given me some hope that IUI can still work for us.

Good luck Catherine for your scan today.

Sadya, I'm in London so not sure about treatment in Ipswich but I would assume that they have the facilities there as it is the main city in Suffolk.

Hi Vicnste  .  Are you having IUI, hun?  Or just Clomid because there is also a Clomid thread that you might also get support/advice on.  Although you are very welcome here as well.

Hello everyone else.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Bubb,

At the moment i am just having Clomid i am taking these for the next 2 months and am back at my gynae in May to get referred for IUI if this does not work in the mean time  
I am talking to a few others on the Clomid site too, i love this website i only found it yesterday and i am so pleased i did, its great!! 

Have you took Clomid or anything similar before?

Good luck with everything your going through too, fingers crossed all is ok!!


----------



## wolla

Ruby - huge congratulations, am soo pleased for you and DH.  If it's a BFP today, then it's still gonna be a BFP tomorrow - you're pregnant hunny.  I tested 12dpo on my BFP cycle - got a very faint +ve line and convinced myself it was wrong and blamed it on the cheap internet HPT i was using.  The next morning I went out and bought the most expensive HPTi could find cos then i might trust the result.  ( a week later I was still buying HPT's and still not quite believing the result) Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxx

SHell - so sorry, hope you get a different result tomorrow x x 

Good luck to everyone else testing this week, and all those having scans/basting etc.

 to Jack and everyone else on 2ww - hope it's not too stressful for you x x

AFM - have had awful stomach cramps for over a week now (not cycling at the mo, so not Tx related) - went to doc's last week and was told it's possibly my gallbladder and had to have blood tests and being referred for an ultrasound.  Am convinced that it's actually just a bug, and it does seem to be easing slightly now.  AF due this weekend, so am hoping that i get bloods back pretty soon to get the all clear so I can go ahead with treatment - would be awful to have to cancel the cycle - especially as we would then lose our donor who sounds perfect.  Going to pick up my clomid at lunchtime and stock up on OPK's so I'm prepared if all is ok.

Wolla
x

Hi


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Just a quick update and I will catch up later tonight, the extra 2 injections worked!  my lining went from 4.4mm to 8mm! and I have a mature follicle 19mm, one is all I need and it is better than none which was what I was expecting.  I am super happy and if this cycle doesnt work, I will hopefully have more follies next cycle.  I trigger tonight at 11pm, then basting is on Weds morn, does the timing etc seem right? Is the hcg injection more painful than gonal f?

Congrats ruby, I knew u were pregnant and had nothing to worry about, how exciting!! HH9Ms and a ton load of **STICKYGLUE** x


----------



## ruby1

Thank you everyone !! I am becoming more convinced now ... Just did a cheap £2.35 tesco brand test with mid day what must be weak urine ... Got a half way faint positive ! I mean by half way, it's not very dark but not so light where I have to squint my eyes to see it. 

Oh thank you all for your support, please don't give up hope anyone. Loads of baby dust to you all ...


hope this one sticks ! I have had misscarrige at 9 weeks  in 2000 (before I was married total accident on the pill) and one natural but chemical in 2009 so I am still being weary ... But staying positive this is the one :0) 

Once my house is sorted later I will get online and do some personal's ... 


Xxxx


----------



## wolla

Catherine - yay, that follie sounds lovely - timing sounds good too.  I've not had any other jabs so I can't compare, however I managed to do my hcg jab myself and didn't feel a thing.  Good luck.

Ruby - hoping this one sticks.  x x

Wolla
x


----------



## pixie22

Hi everyone, its been a few days! Had a long weekend, still waiting for my period to show up so we can start with the IUI. It's seriously bugging me now!!!!! My partner is starting to get a bit optimistic, thinking we could have finally managed to concieve naturally, but im not even considering it! 

Ruby - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! BFP on you're first try, you're giving me hope! 

Good luck to everyone else, and thank you all for all the positive messages  

I wanted to ask you all a question, i received a letter on saturday from the hommerton hospital to arrange an appointment at their fertility unit. I knew the hospital that i'm having IUI at was going to refer me there for IVF just in case as they have a 12 month waiting list. But we haven't even had our first try at IUI yet so I wasn't expecting to hear from them so soon. I've made an appointment with them, but I'm just so confused. Does this mean they think there is no chance of IUI working for us Has anyone else had this experience? I'm probably just being over paranoid (as usual) but would be nice to get some reassurance. 

    x x x x x


----------



## Missy123

catherine - So pleased that everything has picked up for you! Everything can go so slow then turn at the last minute.    Things are still growing for you now.   
I found the trigger a little more painful sorry but it was because there is a lot more to inject and takes longer but you may not have the same trigger as me (pregnyl) and my gonal f thing (puregon) was so easy in a pen just dial and stab lol. 
I'm sure you will be fine i survived! It will be worth it.    I was basted 36 hrs after trigger so about the same! I think 24-36 is about normal depending on clinic.
Good luck for wednesday.

Pixie - Hope AF shows for you soon so you can get going. I don't think they believe that it won't work they are just trying to save you a long wait incase it dosen't. We all hope it does work for all of us but some of us may have other reasons where IVF may be are last hope. 
Vicnste - Welcome and hope the clomid works and you don't need IUI.   
Wolla - Hope your bloods come back quick and clear so you are good to go when AF arrives!    
Cupcake, wishing & Bubblicious and all on 2ww  - Hows it going? I don't feel anything just normal well as normal as i could lol Sorry i forgot no symptom spotting!   
Shell4roy -    and    for tomorrow, hope it has changed for you.

 To everyone.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Oooooo Ruby, I'll be checking my phoneevery 5 mins tomorrow in the hope tour BFP sticks (have a feeling it will!) let us know. Xxx


----------



## suziewong

Conratulations Ruby, fabulous news, so pleased for you!!

Good luck to everyone else in 2ww week!!   

afm,  12 days since iui and having af type cramps, boobs still killing but think thats off the trigger shot (also have brown discharge  tmi-sorry!!!) so af will probably appear tonight or tomorrow. My OTD is Friday but don't think i'll need to test as af would've probably arrived if i go off my current sympoms  .

Hope everyone else is ok and trying to keep positive, i know it is hard though. xx


----------



## priyabram

Hi,
I hope this is the right thread to join if we're starting IUI for the first time.  I just finished my coordination appt where I was given a lot of information.  Now it's waiting for my AF to start so that I can begin with the injections and then follow through with cycle #1 of IUI.  Quite nervous but anxious to start.  I won't get started till early March so I am going to run my heart out and then slowly swap that for walking and yoga for when I am going through the cycle (as adviced by my consultant).
Anybody else starting out in March?


----------



## Bubblicious

Shell, sorry about the BFN but it's not over until the witch arrives.  Keeping my fingers-crossed.

Suziewong, sorry that AF seems to be on the way but again, it's not over until she is she is REALLY here.

Catherine, great news about your scan.  Yes, the timing sounds just fine.  I've been stimming with Clomid but had to give myself a trigger injection and I didn't feel much more than a slight scratch.

Pixie, I think that your were just referred early for IVF just in case of the long waiting list which turned out not to be so long.

Wolla, hope you get your results soon and taht you can go ahead with this cycle.

Vicnste, I'm on Clomid, too but didn't try Clomid on it's own.  We went straight on to Clomid and IUI as we are going private and getting on a bit.  We're on the 2ww of our second attempt whioch we hope will be the one  .

priyabram, you are in the right place.  Welcome and wishing you lots of luck.

   to all.


----------



## AmyBxxx

Priyabram -Welcome! I have my first appointment on 7th march which I think will also be day one of AF so am hoping to start then


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Thank you for your responses.  My trigger is called Ovitrelle.  I was injecting 75iu Vials which had more liquid than the Ovitrelle, so fx it will be less uncomfortable in my case 

Vicnste, welcome to the thread hun.  I hope that Clomid works for you and that you wont need IUI.  I had lots of side effects with Clomid.  Many women are ok on it though and it does work  .  I found Femara to be better and less side effects, see how u go with Clomid first, then if you get lots of side effects, at least there are other meds that u can try  .  Good luck hun and I hope that this site will help you through your TTC journey x


Wolla, sorry that u have been sick   .  Glad that the pain is easing though.  I    that you wont have to cancel your IUI cycle.  I can imagine how disappointing that would be after waiting to have it and getting your hopes up.  Blood work usually comes back in a few days, so hopefully this will be your case  .  Get well soon hun    x


ruby, I am so sorry about your miscarriages   .  I have suffered from 4 early losses.  I know that I wont be able to relax until a baby is in my arms, but in my case I would be happy once I see a heartbeat.  I have been diagnosed with conditions that cause miscarriages, on treatment for it now though.  I have faith that you have a sticky bean and I am sending your lots of **STICKYGLUE**.  Are you having a blood test done to check HCG levels and are you on progesterone supplements? x



pixie, I hope that you will get a BFP so you wont need IVF.  I wouldn't worry about the letter from Homerton, you can still go for initial consultation, continue with your IUI tries, then have IVF.  I am sure u still need to wait on the list for a while or u can start when u want.  I was told at my clinic that I can start IUI at any time.  I didnt have to start straight away.  Is AF late? how many DPO are u? x


Missy, thank you for all your positivity .  I will have IUI exactly 36 hours after the trigger, so looks like I should be ok to catch that egg.  Its so hard not to symptom spot in the 2ww, even though we promise ourselves that we wont.  I think it is impossible lol x


Suzie, the brown spotting, could be implantation spotting? its not over to the witch shows, full flow        x


priya, welcome and Good Luck with the IUI.  I am currently on my 1st IUI, its difficult for the 1st time as you dont know what to expect and they have to get your injectable dosing right etc.  Ladies on here are very helpful and always answer your questions.  I hope that the IUI is all you need to get that much wanted BFP x


Bubb, thanks for the info regarding the trigger shot.  I will update tomorrow and let you all know how it was .  When are u doing a HPT? I   that u get a BFP x


Amy, Good luck with your 1st IUI.  Its good that u wont have to wait too long to get started.  My consultation was on CD5, so I just missed out for that cycle, bummer! lol x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi everyone

Welcome to all the newbies  

Ruby - Congratulations - You give us all hope. 

Catherine glad your scan went well  

Suziewong - I hope its not AF : ( I have got lots of cramping too fingers crossed its not AF. 

sorry for lack of personals I have just got to unload the shopping and put DS to bed. The shopping just arrived with my pregnancy tests I sooooo wanna test but I am going to put them away until friday    Its sooo tempting but I know realistically that 10piui in the evening is not going to give an accurate result. I have got lots of heavy type AF cramps but my other symptoms have eased a bit : ( worrying about that now!! but I am going to the loo much more than normal so hoping thats a good sign. Its amazing how obsessive you can get during the 2WW !! 

Hugs to everyone love the obsessive symptom spotter xx


----------



## lynz26

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've not been on here much and there haven't been many personals but the 2ww was driving me mad and had to try and concentrate elsewhere. I have followed your journeys and will be with you all of the way.

Anyway, test day for us today.. never got this far before... and its a .....    !!! I am completed stunned and walking round with the HPT in my pocket just so that I can keep checking xx      a bit mad, I know!

Early days I know but we are over the moon xx

Good Luck ladies xxx

Best Wishes, Lyndsay xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Whooooo Lyndsay congratulations    what great news xx 

Cupcake - go girl with those personals,!! Thanks for making me laugh   the pee sticks are away now till Friday so gonna go pig out on the shopping instead as it sounded like such a good idea!!! 

X


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Wishing... NOOOOO!!! DONT DO IT!!!!       at least try to wait until 12dpiui.  With my previous pregnancies, I always got a BFP on 11dpo.  I would wait till at least 12dpiui, because then u can b pretty positive that the trigger shot is out of your system     


cupcake, u were all right and I am the evidence lol.  Femara has less side effects and doesnt thin your lining.  I responded better to it also.  I was put on Femara as my lining was very thin with Clomid, but I now believe that it takes a while for my lining to thicken anyway, also looks like I start with lots of follies, so that could be why I ovulate late?? I am just guessing lol.  I can imagine all my follies fighting against each other to become dominant and because I have lots of follies to start with, my poor dominant one struggles to get through and beat them all haha.  I have also had cycles on Tamoxifen as well, which is much the same as Femara.  I think if u have lots of side effects with Clomid, Femara or Tamoxifen is worth asking about.  Also Clomid stays in your system much much longer than Femara, so u can get more and more symptoms the longer u r on Clomid.  Hope this helps hun.  I had a trigger early last year but like u the nurse injected it for me.  I remember having a bruise that lasted for nearly a month and it stung!!.  I am hoping now that I inject myself and its a different brand I will be ok??   BTW its usually when u think the cycle is a bust and u give up that u end up with a BFP.  I have heard that time and time again x


Lynz, fantastic news!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! about time we saw some BFPs  .  You are not mad.  I check my HPTs for at least a day, just incase I missed that extremely faint BFP.  I even imagine that I can see a faint line at times.  When I do get a BFP, I also look at it every 5 minutes to make sure that I am not imagining it lol.  When is your 1st scan? here is a ton load of **STICKYGLUE** x


----------



## lynz26

Thank you catherinettc#1,

We have a 6 week scan on the 08/03/2011. Not sure what this is for though as I have not managed to speak to the nurses yet, just the receptionist. Any Ideas??


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

They look for a heartbeat, but 6 weeks is still early to locate one.  They should see a heartbeat at 7 weeks.  They just want to check that it is a viable pregnancy hun and that they can see a sack.  Did they say if you have to go back for another scan or when your next scan is?


----------



## Missy123

Congrats Lynz so pleased for you, it is about time that the BFP's started to show!   
Wishing - you better not!


----------



## AmyBxxx

Evening ladies,

Lynz - wooohoooo! congratulations  it's so good to hear about the BFP's!!

Cupcake - are you a fellow slimming worlder? I've been doing slimming world and enjoy it - have lots of recipes if you want some (inclusing a whole swiss roll for 1/2 a syn!)

Good luck for all the 2 week waiters, and hope everyone else is ok 

looking forward to some more BFP's heading this way! xx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, I am on a 'proper' computer tonight, not my ipad, & I can do smileys for a change so...


    
and              for all the lovely ladies on their 2ww or stimming at the moment. 


lynz - congratulations on your bfp! When I got one for the first time ever we took photos of it and I think its still in my 'memory box' somewhere (it's now 4 years old!)


Wishing     if you test early, I shall want to as well   


Ruby, I'm sure your result won't change tomorrow, hun. Let us know when you test again so we can celebrate with you 'officially.


Catherine, I knew it would come good for you. Loads of luck for basting. 


Suzie, hang on in there, its not over yet.   


Sadya, have you looked at the HFEA website? That has a lot of info on the various clinics available to you. 


Wolla, that sounds painful. I hope you get results soon and don't have to put tx on hold. 


Pixie, I shouldn't read too much into your appt coming through, I expect it was just when the next one came up. It could be that after your initial appt there is a waiting list for IVF, so good to get onto their radar as soon as possible. It doesn't mean that IUI is a no no. 


vicnste and priyabram, welcome!


Nothing new happening here, a bit of AF pain, not much though, getting a bit bored of this 2ww, to be honest...


Take care, everyone, 
Kx


----------



## AmyBxxx

quick question ladies - does anyone else take provera to induce a bleed? Or do you all have some kind of natural AF? x


----------



## jack2009

Fantastic news Lynz!!!! Yipppeeee!! These positives are brilliant!!!

Wishing and KG dont do it....if you do i will doh!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Cupake, have a few recipes - will message you when I get to a computer. I'm spot on BMI 30 too so I'm adamant that I'm going to get it down to at least 26. Xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Update..... just done my 1st trigger shot.  I was more anxious to inject that than the gonal f vial.  I had nothing to worry about, it was easy and practically painless, so much easier than I expected.  I think I was worried as the gonal f vials hurt and bruise me and takes ages to inject as it contains much more liquid than the trigger.  It sounds to me that the gonal f pen is much better to inject than the vial.  I have always been ok with injections, blood tests etc, so was surprised to get a reaction to gonal, sorry for waffling  x


----------



## shell4roy

Stayed a bfn.

Time to leave IUI for IVF. Not sure if I am strong enough anymore.

Shell x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Shell  I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Huge hugs shell    I am so very sorry. You are so strong to have got this far. Take time to heal then follow your dreams, they can come true.  

K x


----------



## ruby1

Very sorry to hear that shell   don't give up hope. You will get there xxx


----------



## Missy123

Shell    so sorry it didn't change for you it is a heart breaking journey. Thinking of you    take a bit of time for yourself and we are all    for a better result for you with the IVF as it has way better success.


----------



## KG

Shell, I am so sorry. Give your self time, and I hope that IVF will be the answer for you.

AFM, I think it is game over too, for this month. AF arrived overnight with all the usual cramps. It's so early that I hadn't even started looking out for it yet, only day 22 of my usually regular cycle, but perhaps the meds mess that up. Not trying to convince myself that it's an implantation bleed, well only a tiny bit. Of all the things I was worrying about, this one wasn't even on the list. I am gutted. I'm at my clinic again today for my scan to see what's happening with the cyst, so at least will be able to talk to them about it. 

Take care, everyone.
Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG is it full blown AF    does seem early, the meds make me late if anything. Did you use pessaries? Hope the clinic can advise you. You have been through alot this month.


----------



## aimees

Shell and KG really sorry to hear your news. 
Shell you will find the streNgth from somewhere. It's amazing how strong we can be when we need to be. I am moving to ivf if this one doesn't work as well. 
KG v sorry Hun. Are u trying again soon? 

Lynz Congrats hun!

Afm been trying not to obsess my zita west book says to try and distract yourself as much as possible and not obsess. Am getting a bit hopeful now as OTD is Thursday and I haven't had any of the af pains I got on the last two tries. Mind you I don't feel anything down there an no sore boobs nothing so is prob negative. Have got my spot booked in for Thursday week with a private clinic just in case! Am sure we will need it. 

Love to all 

Xx


----------



## wolla

Lynz - huge congratulations - fantastic to see another BFP on here x x

Shell - so sorry - like the others have said, you will find the strength - good luck with the rest of your journey

KG-    that it's not full blown AF x

Jack, Aimees, Bubbs & Cupcake      step away from the pee sticks

Catherine - glad trigger wasn't painful - good luck for your basting

AFM - pains have just about stopped.  Just phoned for blood results and they were all normal    so we'll be cycling soon - woohoo.  Collected my clomid from Asda yesterday - £2.82 - bargain lol.

Wolla
x


----------



## hellsbells26

Damn - typed  post and lost it so starting over again real quick

Shell  so sorry    

KG - I'm praying it isn't your AF   

Ruby and Lyndz - congratulations - delighted for you.  Can I ask you 2 quick questions? How long after the trigger did you have your IUI? What were you prescribed after IUI and for how long? I'm considering asking my clinic to do my IUI earlier as I think I ovulated about 17 hours after the trigger last time (short stabbing painns and lots of CM) Sorry TMI.

Jack, Aimees, Missy 123 and everyone else stimming, basting or on 2WW- sending you all    

AFM - I've just cancelled an appointment I had with a psychic tomorrrow. Went a bit mental last week and made an appointment after talking to my sister who went to a different psychic recently. I was really torn about whether to go or not  - but decided that I couldn't take any negative comments. I've been to her before and she was very right.  Don't know whether I made the right decision or not

Take care
H


----------



## charlie321

Hello

Lynz      Congratulations!! So pleased to see a bfp. 

Shell - so sorry hun   . I hope you can move on and reach your dream soon.xx

KG - I really hope it's not your af but    and hope you're ok.x

AFM, Had my scan yesterday and I already have 5 mature follies so it's an abandoned cycle for me   . They couldn't convert me to ivf as there aren't enough staff so I've just got to wait til next af and they'll put me on a  lower dose of puregon (50). Disappointed but I can't do anything about it so will just have to keep my chin up. 

Sorry to go on about me. Hope everyone else is ok. I've got my fingers crossed for those testing soon       

Charlie.x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Congrats Lynz...excellent news!!So pleased for you.

Shell....so sorry you are feeling this way  it's so hard to be positive sometimes but you can do it!

KG - Keep positive 

Cupcake - I was injecting menopur with this iui cycle, already had 6 months of clomid before iui. I think they basted too early though (24 hours after trigger shot) 

AFM - AF arrived today as suspected  have an appointment on Thursday for scan to start 2nd iui cycle. 

Can anyone tell me what the time delay was from you partner doing his sample till the basting? Mine was 4 hours and was just thinking maybe they left it too long? Just a thought...

To all of you who are in the 2ww or stimming hope you are well. xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats, Lynz !

Shell, so sorry about the BFN . The success rates with IVF are much higher than IUI, hun. I will be taking that route if this and next IUI dont work either. Somehow, you will find the strength to carry on [when I'm at my lowest .. somehow, I pick myself up]. I hope that you are feeling more hopeful and positive very soon.

Charlie, sorry this cycle has had to be abandoned. Much luck for next month.

Suziewong, so sorry about arrival of AF. I read somewhere that washed sperm is okay for 24 hours. The first time, I think I waited nearly four hours, too. I was in a right panic as my appointment was 1/2 hour late. I think some clinics do baste after 24 hours, some after 36 ... it depends on the results they have had in the past.

Aimees, I have no symptoms of AF arrival or otherwise, either. Let's hope that that's a good sign .

Wolla, hope this cycle's the one.

These need updating but I'll take a look at it later. Just putting it here for now so that I don't have to trawl back through the posts to find it again.

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww OTD 17 Feb
Shell4Roy - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25th Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Missy123

charlie - So sorry it was abandoned it is really gutting!    Hope you have better luck with the lower dose.    won't be long.
KG - How did your scan go?    Hope AF has stayed away.   

hellsbells - I wouldn't want to see a psychic at the moment as i feel it would tempt fate! I think you made the right choice.
wolla - Glad your bloods have come back normal and you made me jealous with the price of your meds, wish mine were that cheap! Good luck with this cycle.   

How is everyone on their 2ww hope no one has been tempted to test yet.      I am not even tempted well ask me in a few days! No symptoms to mention.

Thinking of you all on this journey wherever you are.    Some of you have vanished hoping you are ok and it is your way of dealing with things.


----------



## aimees

Bubbs let's hope it's a good sign. Anyway think I can feel something now. 

Ruby have you tested again today? Isn't today ootd? As in official official test date..!

Suzie really sorry to hear about af. Hope u r ok Hun. I had basting from 2-4 hours after Dh went in so think it's ok. Know what u mean tho I was worrying too! 

Xx


----------



## jack2009

Shell so sorry hun...i think we can all agree the whole process is so exhausting totally understand you questioning the ability to do it all again only you will know...I hope you do.

KG, hope scan went well and that things have improved?? xx

Hugs to all you girlies that are currently fighting this 2ww!!

AFM i donno what to think i was certain AF was arriving today it hasnt as yet...am thinking if it hasnt by tomorow i am tempted to test...i know its early but i really dont wanna set myself up for a huge fall everyday my af doesnt arrive the more my hopes are built however deep down i know it hasnt worked. Tomorow i will be 11 days piui would that have a chance of showing an accurate result anyone?


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, thanks for your support, it means a lot. It does seem like AF is here. I'll test on Sat anyway as they tell you to, but not holding out any hope. Scan showed cyst still there. They say it will most probably go away on it's own, but poss won't. Just have to wait and see.It shouldn't affect tx though, so hopefully starting again next month.

Susie, i'm so sorry that af arrived for you too. dh had to go in early in the morning and I wasn't basted till 3pm. Didn't work this time, but did last cycle, so I can't blame that.

Take care,
Kx


----------



## KG

Jack, we posted at the same time again! 11 days is quite early... So you could get a false negative and worry yourself unnecessarily. On the other hand, I Can't remember if you had a trigger HCG and not sure how long it takes to leave your system? I won't say don't test! but I think it will be difficult to believe the result either way! Wishing you have good news, hun.

Kx


----------



## jack2009

Sorry KG that it may not have worked this time for you sending you lots of hugs!! Thanks for your advice i know i will try not to but you know what its like its stupid obviuosly by testing its not gonna stop af arriving but its just in my head that i would like to test before it does how daft is that. My period was due on Sunday but all the stupid drugs will have messed things around. I did have a trigger shot on the 11th of feb. Off tomorow so gonna do something fun with DS should keep me busy!

Suzie again big hugs but great that you have started ball rolling on 2nd IUI!! Good luck!!


----------



## ruby1

Cupcake I had IUI 24 hours after I had trigger shot ... 13 million little swimmers ... Dr Google is very dangerous ! I am convinced I have loads of illness's after lookingon the net ! 

Xxx


----------



## ruby1

Hellsbells - see above IUI 24 hours after shot and no drugs afterwards. Just took the clomid ...  Don't see a physic, it might mess with your head, i know these waits are utter hell... Don't worry we are all here for you ! Even if you are given good news,  it is subjective and can change at any point, so might mess with your head even more xxx


----------



## ruby1

KG & Charlie ... Sorry about your recent news ... 


Sorry everyone personals are very hard tonight ! Will try and get them over in bits & pieces ... Xxx


I have got my scan 10th March, let's hope it sticks !! Xxx


----------



## ruby1

KG & Charlie ... Sorry about your recent news ... 

Sorry everyone personals are very hard tonight i am trying my best  ! Will try and get them over in bits & pieces ... Xxx


I have got my scan 10th March, let's hope it sticks !! Xxx


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Ruby. Can I ask why do you keep taking Clomid after IUI ? I use injectables so have no experiences of Clomid.

Cupcake - I had a BFN earlier this month and I'm questioning whether my IUI was too late at 36 hours as I felt I ovulated before the 24hr mark. Last year I got pregnant with IUI after 36 hours - so I know that timeframe has worked for me but that still doesn't stop me puzzling 

I guess we all are looking for reasons why when it doesn't work. The consultant at my clinic always says "it hasn't worked because it hasn't worked" He feels there's any number of reasons why it might not have and you shoould move on and try again - Easier said than done!I also am a bit concerned that my clinic has changed to 3 HCG jabs after IUI as I used the prog suppositories.


----------



## ruby1

Hi hellsbells,

Apologies I am not having a good time with FF tonight and my posts are looking weird ! 

I only took clomid pre ovulation for the stimming treatment, no drugs after IUI ... :0) hope that clears it up !! Xxx


----------



## jack2009

Cupcake I had me trigger shot at 3pm then IUI at 10.30 am the nxt day seemed short but think it maybe due to my normally short cycle but quite normal to have it 24hrs xx


----------



## Missy123

catherine - Good luck with the basting today, hope all goes well for you.    

I don't think we will ever know the answer to the timing thing. Some get BFP after 24hrs and some get it after 36hrs, i think it depends on the cycle.
I think i would prefer 24hrs myself as they always say the sperm should be waiting for the egg and the sperm should live longer so should be still alive at 36hrs if you do ovulate later but i think we will never know! 
If it is meant to happen it will not pass you by!    
I have no symptoms what so ever but last cycle i had lots and got a BFN so hoping a change is good.     One week to go and i'm still sane.
We will get there.


----------



## aimees

Hey ladies I tested this morning got a bfn am totally gutted. I tested a day early cos am not sleeping at all and just wanted it to end.  Plus i have a job interview tomorrow of all days. I feel so upset so here comes a me post, sorry didn't want to have to do this but I have to let it out: I have neve even had so much as a faint line on those pregnancy sticks no bfp ever not even a chemical and I feel like it's medically impossible for me to get pregnant. I don't even feel like a woman anymore I feel like a freak. I just don't see how I would ever be one of those people who gets pregnant because it only ever seems to happen to other people not me. Crap am feeling so sorry for myself sorry ladies you all have your own stuff to deal with.


----------



## suziewong

Hey Aimees,

So sorry about your BFN, i know exactly how you feel. My AF arrived yesterday for me and I feel like it's never going to happen. It is just so unfair. I was on the pill for 14 years before me and DH started ttc which was nearly 4 years ago now. We have been together for 17 years this year (childhood sweethearts    ), been married for 6 this year. We decided to wait to ttc as we were having fun travelling and setting up our house, making sure we were sorted for when we have kids and now it feels as if we maybe left it too late.

Try to be positive Aimees, i know its hard but we will get there   And you are definitely not a freak!!!!

At the moment I feel like packing up and moving to the other side of the world just to get away from everything!!
   Lots of hugs and we are always here for you if you need to let it out. xxxx


----------



## Missy123

aimees - So sorry you are not alone    i have never been close either but we must try to think it will happen one day for us.   
If we haven't got hope then we haven't got anything.    Hope you will be able to concentrate a little at the job interview. 

Suzie - Sorry you feel like running from it all but the horrible feeling will go with you,    some things you can't run from we just have to face them and deal with them the best we can and live in hope.   

Thinking of you all in this tough world!


----------



## wolla

Cupcake - I had diui at 26 hrs after trigger and got bfp.  Yes that's for a month's clomid, and i'll be on 100mg - so 10 tabs for £2.82.  Asda do all their fertility drugs at cost price, so if you've got a private prescription it's prob the best place to get them.

Ruby - not too long to wait for your scan - bet it'll feel like a lifetime though - look after yourself.

Jack - I would try and wait, as if you do test you still won't believe the result either way.

Charlie - so sorry you had to abandon - it's awful when that happens.  Hoping that they can get the meds right next month x x 

Susie & Aimees - so sorry you both got BFNs - big hugs - look after yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxx

Bubbs - hope you're ok and not symptom spotting

Catherine - good luck for basting today (I think it's today??)

AFM - am finally allowing myself to get excited about upcoming cycle.  AF due on Sat/Sun and really can't wait to get started now.  My cousin's baby is due in about 4 weeks - our boys are the same age and we've done a lot of passing back and forth of clothes/equipment etc over the last 4 years.  Well she's just bought a beautiful wooden crib for her new arrival - and I got so excited when I saw it, thinking that by the end of the year OUR baby could be sleeping in there. soppy i know lol.

love to everyone
wolla
x


----------



## charlie321

Aimees - so sorry hun     . You're not alone in how you feel. I've never seen a line either. Been a few days late but that's it and I feel that same as you.  I feel like I'm grieving sometimes and it's got a bit out of hand before so please don't worry about saying it cos we're here for you. It's better to be able to talk about it than bottle it up (trust me I'm the queen of bottling it up and it never works). You can always pm me if you'd prefer. Take care and take the time you need for yourself but don't give up!.xxxx 

Suzie - I know exaclty what you mean! I want to emigrate to some tropical island. I think it means I want to escape from myself   . Missy's right though that the feelings would probably follow us.


----------



## hellsbells26

Aimees and Suzie - so sorry   

Take care
H


----------



## aimees

Thanks everyone you are all so kind to not tell me to pull myself together when I am wallowing knee deep in self-pity.  Suzie really sorry to hear your story I do hope you haven't left it too late as well but at 32 and with no known problems such as POF then I don't think so. I met Dh at 33 started trying at 34 am now nearly 36. Sometimes I think why am I bothering it's never going to work out for me all those women who get bfps even the ones who have treatment they are different from me. I don't know where such profound negativity comes from.  Other times I feel more positive about it. Am trying out visualisation exercises and listen to a pma cd which helps a bit. 
Catherine are you basting today? Good luck Hun. 
Xxx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Quick update for now and I will catch up with personals tonight or tomorrow 

I had my IUI, it was a little uncomfortable, but it didn't feel nothing worse than a smear.  DH done brilliant, he was a proud man  even the embryologist was impressed.  After wash he had 80 million sperm and 100% motility, now all we need is one of them to meet the egg.  Will tww start from tomorrow? I am starting the messy progesterone suppositories tonight and steroids for natural killer cells tomorrow.

Thinking of u all ladies x x


----------



## Missy123

catherine - So glad it all went well and your DH should be proud with that! My clinic always say count today as day 1 just after my IUI so thats what i do but some are probably different as always! Hope it goes fast for you but we know it never does, just staying sane will be good enough.


----------



## ruby1

Ammies - I have felt exactly the same as you, I know it's very hard, but don't give up you will get there... I ment to send you a pm, but it emailed you !?


----------



## ruby1

Catherine - sounds like a good one ! I got a BFP with 13 million, so like you said you only need one ! I will be here every step of the way in the next two weeks Hun, you helped me so much !! Xx


----------



## wolla

Catherine - wow 80 million - go DH!! hope your 2ww flies by - have you got plenty of things to take your mind off? 

Aimees - it WILL work for you - will you cycle again straight away?  I know how you feel - I think we've probably all been there - after all the tests and waiting etc you find it hard to believe that it's ever going to happen - but it CAN.  Big hugs x x 

Wolla
x


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies, 

just a quickie...

Has anyone's AF been more painful after iui?

X


----------



## Missy123

Yes sorry suzie mine was heavier and alot more painful. I went to bed with a hot water bottle and some pain killers. Hope it gets easier soon.


----------



## aimees

Catherine - wow, 80 million swimmers. That is amazing. Good luck for the 2ww hope you don't go too mad with it. 

Cupcake - thanks for your msg. hope you had a nice dinner. It's horrible out there - I just want to curl up and eat chocolate and drink red wine.  I'd quite like to move to ivf now. I've got an appointment next week with a new clinic and I'm really hopeful about them. Right now I have no clue if my eggs are the problem or it's the lining or what, I think at least ivf will give me those answers and hopefully a lovely bfp. 

Suzie - I've had 2 afs on my iuis one was heavier and one was more normal. 

Thanks everyone for being so nice. Hope you're all doing ok. To any Londoners, I'm going to the infertilitynetwork UK's meet up next Thursday which is held at the zita west clinic in Baker St. I went last month for the first time and it was so lovely to meet other people in my situation. I'm a member of infertilitynetwork UK however you can just turn up whether you are or not and it's free. 

xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry I've been away for a little while but been having computer problems,   

KG, Shell, Suzie, Charlie and Amiees - So sorry    life is such a b***h  xx

Catherine - glad to hear all went well and     for your 2ww. x x

Wolla - Glad you are feeling a little better and that you can start tx we may be buddies with any luck. 

Cupcake - how's you today   

Jack - try and wait if you can. xx 

Welcome - newbies  

Hi to everyone else that I've not mentioned I hope all is ok and you are taking care. 

AFM  - Nothing to report I start Norethisteron on Friday so at least it will start to feel that I'm doing something and have scan booked in for 10th March. 

Love to all
Moo.x


----------



## KG

Aimees, this board is always the place where you can come and vent your feelings, so don't feel bad about letting it all out. I'm so sorry you got a bfn, but remember that your hormones are still probably all over the place and you WILL feel better than you do today. Until we started IUI we had tried naturally for years and years without so much as a late AF and I completely believed it would never happen for us. In fact we only started tx so we could say we had done our best, I never expected it to work. The thing with this tx is that it can leave you rock bottom one minute, then another time on another cycle, things can work out completely differently... Be kind to yourself.

Suzie, it seems that the same has happened to both of us this month. So sorry that you got af too. Do you have to test on your OTD still? I think I 'm supposed to. Not fun, knowing in advance what the outcome will be. 

Wolla, loads of luck for your cycle, it's exciting to be starting again!

Catherine, wow, I bet your dh is pleases with himself! Wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww.

Loads of luck for everyone testing in the next few days.

Kx

Kx


----------



## aimees

KG - thanks hun. I do feel better after hearing from you all, I felt so down this morning but am starting to think that maybe just because I don't believe it can happen to me means it actually won't. I know I am thinking the worst and am working on this. 
Sorry to hear about your af and also your cyst. I had a cyst a while back and it was painful. 
Do you know when you're going again? 
Xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Ok, going to attempt to do some personals, here goes......


Shell sorry for your BFN hun and that IUI has not worked for you.  I    that IVF does work for you.  I know that we all hope that we wont have to do IVF but many of us will end up having to do it unfortunately.  The success rate keeps me going and if it works for other ladies, why not us??.  Take care hun and keep as strong as possible.


KG, sorry the witch showed .  I hope that next cycle works for you.  Glad that the cyst wont interrupt with your next cycle.  I have a small cyst, but it hasnt seemed to effect my cycle either, touch wood!


Bubbs and Jack.  I    that the witch stays away.  Good luck for when u test.  I hope u get a BFP! try to stay strong until then   


Wolla, glad that u feel better and that your blood test results were clear.  Big relief! .  At least now u can get to be cycling soon in good health.


Charlie321, I am so sorry that your cycle was abandoned.  I know how devastated I felt when I thought mine was going to be cancelled.  I have 3 attempts on the NHS and if cycle was abandoned.  That would have left me with two, then I would have needed IVF.  I hope that the lower dose works for u next cycle.  Did they say why they didn't use the lower dose to begin with?.


Suzie, sorry AF showed .  I    that IUI works for u next cycle.  How many IUI attempts are you looking to have?.  


Ruby, u give me hope.  I am hoping that DHs count will make a difference.  I just hope that the everything will implant ok if it happens for us.  I have problems holding a pregnancy as well as getting pregnant to begin with.  My body rejects an embryo, so I am   that the steroids that I take work.  Will need to take a high dose of steroids for the 1st 3 mths of pregnancy and will need to inject blood thinners, everyday throughout pregnancy.  I hope that u r feeling more positive with your pregnancy now? I cant wait to hear about your scan 


Wolla, I havent got much to keep my mind occupied in the 2ww, any ideas?.  I am just going to try and keep busy as much as possible.  Dont want to be able to think about the upcoming result too much.  I am glad that u r feeling excited for upcoming cycle, thats how I felt.  I couldnt wait!.  I hope that the time passes by fast for u, so u can get started.


Cupcake, your right.  I couldn't have imagined basting today after my disappointing scan on CD10.  It was amazing how your body can just change like that.  Thanks for your support hun.  I hope this cycle works for u as I feel the same about IVF.  Just not ready for it yet.    If Clomid doesnt work for u, I think injectables will do the trick! 


aimees and Suzie, sorry about your BFNs and that u r feeling so down.  We all understand how frustrating it is to get a BFN or to see the witch show.  I hope that your are both feeling a little better.  You can vent to us anytime!    


Thank you everyone for your positive posts about my basting today and DHs results.  For those using progesterone suppositories, how many do u take a day.  Mine reads to take 1 400mg twice a day, so thats 800mg a day.  I was only given 15 suppositories, so that would only last a week.  I think I will have to double check with my clinic tomorrow as I thought u had to use them until testing day? x


----------



## shenagh1

hi all,

sorry i havent been on in a while... been feeling down.. going to attempt some personals sorry if i forget anyone..

ruby congrats on your BFP.. hope your scan goes well for you   

shell- so sorry about your BFN are you for IVF now?? 

KG-sorry to hear about you withc turning up and the cyst but hopefully it wont interfer with your cycle   

jack and bubbs- best of luck hun hopefully the  will stay well clear xx   

wolla- glad your bloods are back and there all clear good luck with next cycle

charlie- sorry about the abandoned cycle i also had one just before my wedding, i hate it when your trying so hard for it to ruin your chances   

aimee and suz- sorry about your BFN hopefully things will change next time xx i feel the same never had a proper positive in anything i have done its utterly heartbreaking although with my m/c i didnt know i was preg so didn have pos there either.  

cupcake-good luck with the rest of your cycle....

catherine- wow that is ALOT of sperm... hopefully the wee swimmers do their duty... best of luck

to all the ladies stimming, or waiting to start again i wish you all the best and hope to hear of plenty more BFP's in the near future...

AFM- NOW IN MY 20 SOMETHING DAY, honestly cant remember as i chose not to think about it today or yesterday i am absolutely rubbish this cycle up past 150 now on gonal f and.....nothing!!!! not one follie over the 10mm mark! back up tomorrow hope something has changed since monday.. fingers crossed.. btw what are supposedtories for? xx

love, luck and   to you all xxxxx


----------



## shenagh1

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- *scan thurs 25/2/2011*
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25th Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month

JUST UPDATING MY STATUS LADIES  XX


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - So glad to see you back, got a bit worried about you when you went AWOL! Sorry they are taking so long to grow, i was on 150 too but more or less from the start and they were still quite slow. Hoping you have better news today at your scan.    The pessaries are for after IUI, they are progesterone and i got told to insert 1 a day til test day and if a BFP then carry on for 12 weeks. 

catherine - I was told 1 a day but best to check as your clinic may be different.

wolla and mina - not long to go now, hope it all goes to plan.   

Hope the rest of you are doing ok and not feeling too HORMOTIONAL on this journey!   
Take care. M x


----------



## aimees

Catherine I was told one 400mg pressary a day


----------



## Kaybee

Hello ladies .
Sorry I have not posted for a while as I've been off treatment for the last 2 cycles since my bfn in Jan  . I have a small cyst holding thngs up and now finally counting down to next AF to see if it has gone and we can get back on track again. We are going for a Natural (non-medicated) IVF/ICSI. I feel all left out as nothing is happening for me of late. 2 months has felt like a year!

I wanted to specially say hi to *Hasina and Jodie*. I hope things are getting better for you both.  
I hope everyone else is well. Sorry for the lack of personals but there is so so much I have missed.
I'll be keeping up with all the successess here whilst I give the whole IVF thing a whirl... 

Keep Positive 

Kaybee xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Wow catherine- what a sperm count! Fingers crossed hope the 2ww flies.

I got pregnant with my triplets with a Sperm count of 4 million and 80% motility. 

I didn't know much about sperm counts at the the time and I thought 4 million was amazing.

Lots of to everyone.

H


----------



## charlie321

Missy - love your word 'hormotional'. I may have to use it myself 

Catherine - I asked if an abandoned cycle counts as one of my nhs goes and they said it doesn't so we still have 2 free goes (I get 4 altogether). I have no idea why they didn't lower my dose last time. They keep asking me aswell if I've got pcos. Surely they would know!!

Wow what a sperm count! My dh would be jealous. It only takes one though so fingers crossed everything else goes well for you with a nice bfp at the end too  .x

Shenagh - thanks and welcome back   . I hope your follies kick start themselves soon. It can happen   . Good luck and I hope your scan goes well.

Just updating my status too. Good luck to everyone else and hope you are all ok.x

Hellsbells26 - trying again soon
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- *scan thurs 25/2/2011*
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - cycle abandoned, start again soon
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25th Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Missy123

shenagh - How did it go? Got confused cos today is thursday but the 24th. Hope if it was today it went well!   
Kaybee - Not sure i have heard of an unmedicated/natural IVF but then i am a bit green on that. Hope that it works out for you   
I know what you mean about the wait, i had to wait nearly 3 months cos of a cyst and it felt like a lifetime.    

Charlie321 - I stole the word from the radio so feel free to you it, its how i feel quite often! Any sign of the other yet?


----------



## jack2009

Hi ladies,

Me post I am afraid.

I am totally gutted I decided to test today it was negative today I am 12 days post DIUI. My official date is sunday, no period as yet just felt that it had worked over the past 48hr and didnt want to have further to fall on sun if i was still in that mind set. Gutted doesnt even cover it((( Is there any chance this result could change between now and sunday? Sorry for the me post just feel like I have hit the bottom at the mo xxx


----------



## pixie22

Hi everyone, haven't been on for a few days and looks like i've missed alot. Hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive. So much positivity here, it makes me feel a million times better about everything.  

So today, i have OFFICIALLY started my first IUI cycle, had my scan everything looks ok.   I even gave myself my first Menopur injection. (I must say, i'm rather proud of myself lol) Booked in for another scan on wednesday and hopefully everything should be the way it is supposed to be.   

I noticed a few of you talking about the progesterone pessaries, my clinic told me 2 a day (one in the morning, one at night) you all seem to be saying 1 a day, well i guess every clinic is different. 

Just a quick question, can anyone else using Menopur let me know if i'm supposed to do my injections at the same time every time? or does it not matter? I forgot to ask today (silly me)
x x x x


----------



## Missy123

jack - so sorry but don't feel too down as there is every chance it is too early, some get away with it at 11 days past but some don't know til day 14 or some even later. Thinking of you cos i will be there soon but i'm not going to test early.    Hoping it changes for you.    


pixie - Well done with starting and with the first scan, not sure on the timing of the injection as i'm not on that but if you aren't sure stick to the same time if you can then you can't go wrong!


----------



## ruby1

Hey all ! YEY managed to get online VIA a laptop .. just a quickie ... xxx  

Shenagh - WB ! nice to meet you xx

Pixie22 - Good luck for the cycle ! I have not ever taken anything else apart from clomid so cannot help you there 

Jack2009 - Please don't give up hope ! You can still get a BFP, some people dint even have enough HCG in the for a BFP from a HPT until they are like 5-6 weeks ... If you have no AF then there is always hope ! dint hit the wine and blue cheese just yet Hun xxx 

Kaybee - hello, these past few months must have been hell ! I felt like this past month has been a year for my TX ...  is unmedicated IVF/ICSI where you have no injections too boost the egg production ? that is kind of like a step up from IUI ? maybe like in between IUI and medicated IVF/ICSI ? Never heard of it though it sounds very interesting :0)

Missy123 - I might put hormotional as my ** status ! LOL !!

catherine - yes I thank you I am feeling very positive at the moment, i am just happy to have got this far and i know I am VERY lucky to get a BFP on my first try. but just taking it one step at a time ! I am not sure whats worse, the TWW or this wait till next scan (another TTW lol) ! I am on egg shells everyday; its not helped me mentally that I am experiencing pregnancy cramps, so i am checking constantly for AF :0S i am already growing out of my bra's but i dare not go into mothercare for a maternity one, i might go on overload ! I am just being careful but positive at the same time  your meds sound really heavy, are you getting symptoms from them ?


Ammie - we have all been there hun, dint give up just yet ! I will email you properly later on xx


hello to everyone else, hope your all ok... sorry if i have missed anyone x


----------



## KG

Jack, so sorry you got bfn, but I think it's a bit early to be sure, hun. It's not all over until test day.

Ladies, I'm a bit worried by a couple of people saying that they had their tx delayed by a cyst. My clinic said they will scan me on day 2 of next cyle but that it prob won't delay tx as they can give me some meds so it doesn't interfere without at cycle. Bit worried now that they might change their minds.

Kx


----------



## Missy123

KG - I'm really sorry if i have worried you about the cyst. I was cycling with the cyst but in the end the cyst got bigger and the follicles got smaller! My lining went thin because it affected my hormone level but i was on day18! They gave it the 3 months just incase it happened again and i wasted the meds as they aren't cheap! They just wanted to make sure it was gone and scanned before to make sure.
If the clinic says it's ok they know best and everyone is different. It depends on what type of cyst it is as i still have one now but it is on the outside of my ovary and is part of me as it has been there since at least August! I'm sure it will work out.     

wishing and dreaming - Good luck for tomorrow!     Really hoping it's a BFP for you.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Sorry everyone for the lack of personals. 

   Major hugs to everyone who has tested and got a BFN. I really hope whatever steps you take next you reach the dream. 

Jack - DON'T give up yet!!! you might just be too early, please hang in there, I am keeping everything crossed that the result changes on your OTD.   

K x


----------



## KG

Thanks, Missy! I don't know what I'd do now if they made me wait a few months, I don't feel like time is on my side since I turned 40! I'm impatient enough t the best of times...

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a really quick one from me for now to say Jack, it might still be too early.  Hoping that the BFN turns into a BFP soon.


----------



## KG

Ladies, does anyone elses tx and 2ww leave them absolutely exhausted? I've noticed this on every cycle, but worse than ever at the mo - I could quite happily have eaten my dinner and then gone to bed tonight. Think my body might just have had enough this month!

Kx


----------



## Bubblicious

I'm going a mental   this 2ww.  All hormotional!!!


----------



## hasina

hi everyone i wrote a long personal but lost it... sooo annoying...

first of all im am deeply sorry for all that have had a bfn.. its soo hard ladies it breaks my heart that we have to go through the same thing for all the cycles.. 
as always i say we all have to be strong if we dont then we never gona get there...

missy hun how are u doing? not long now fingers cross this time round u get bfp...

mina how are you?

shenagh haya hun wb i think theres loads of the otheres that should be back on the cycle soon again... hope the scan goes well....

suziwong  goodluck for 2moro fingers cross for bfp

cupcake hun.. hang in there hun not long.... wish u do get bfp soo fingers cross

hellsbell how are u? hope ur ok..

doliface hun how are u doing? havnt heared from u for a while.. hope ur ok

suzdee sorry for ur last cycle  

shell im really sorry for ur last cycle... uv been through soo much hun... i no ur strong ul pull through this.. hang in there whatever ur next step u take i just hope u get bfp u deserve it    

jack goodluck hun.. fingers cross for a bfp xx

ruby congrats hun.. cant remember if i did congrats u or not... its gonna give us all some hope.. make shore u take it easy xx

wishing hun how u doing?hang in there lets hope its bfp for u2

aimees goodluck hun..

summerglory when u starting? hope ur doing ok xx

charlie soo sorry hun ur cycle got abandan.. i no how that feels.. specially when u thinking ur getting somewhere... i no exactly how that feels xxx

wolla hay how are u? have u started yet?

kg wish u all the best hun... hope it turns out a bfp

bubbs hows u? hope ur doing ok... fingers cross u get bfp

mo,kaybee,jodie where are u ladies? hope ur all doing ok though.. xxx

catherine and silliest good luck ladies for the stimming xx

amyb not long till next month... good luck in advanced though.. hope ur doing ok..    


afm well what can i say nothing much really as its the same all boring stuff... some days im fine and some days i get really emotional... but i never show it.. but it does eat me up about the m/c.

i no some of u ladies might be thinking at least i did get bfp, but the thing is ladies this fertility issues sometimes is soo depressing..
its soo wierd how my bfp turned out.. tested early got bfp and honestly i wasnt over the moon the way i normally am when i hear  about any1 on here gets bfp...
one of my friend said to me that maybe because after a long time i got bfp it has been quiet emotional for me... as when i was getting use to having a bfp everything just came down on to me like a lightning... and the funny thing is i knew it inside me i will end up having a m/c..

i really dont wanna upset any1.. im sorry if i do... 
why do we all have to have this problem.....if id have 1 wish in the world i would wish for all those ladies out there that are going through the same pain end up having bfps.......
life can be soo negetive sometime..... and sometimes it doesnt even matter in how good we do for others...
i should be starting next month... in a way im looking forward as i just wanna get on with it..


ive got my fingers cross for every1 on here to get bfpss love u all ladies

p.s if ive wrote any1 personal incorrect info..its coz iv gone with the status soo if its not updated soo sorry xxx


----------



## wolla

Jack - really hoping you tested too early and that you'll have your BFP in a couple of days x x 

Mina - yay - hope we can be cycle buddies.

Hasina - sorry you're still feeling down  I don't think anyone on here would think 'at least you've had a BFP' -you've been through a terrible time x x  Glad that you can get started again soon, and    that you get your much deserved sticky BFP with your next cycle x x 

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Sorry I havent posted earlier.  I have been having really bad cramps day after IUI :-(.  I cant sleep with pain.  Pain is my pelvis, back and legs.  Is this normal? I have also been having ewcm Not able to have intercourse due to the cramps :-(.  I must have ovulated already since I did have trigger, right??.  The suppositories r messy ewww lol.  I was just concerned as the messy cm was mixed with ewcm and the cramps make me feel like I havent ovulated.  I have also been crying over silly things.  I was only on 1dpo.  I am hating this 2ww already! .  I am ptobably being silly and paranoid, but I hope they cant confuse the cyst that I had at the beginning of yhe cycle with a mature follie?  I ask this as cyst was on the same side as my one mature follie x

Hopefully I will feel better today so that I can catch up with personals


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hasina,

I completely feel your pain. My m/c still eats me up too and it was 3 years ago. I think I'm ok and then all of a sudden I'm a wreck. I know my friends without fertility issues who have had a m/c have just tried tx again and ended up ph straight away. It's. Not. Fair. 

The thing is - I know that the m/c was awful. I have flash back's of delivering the baby. When I had the baby I didn't want to touch him - he was so small and I just didn't want to hold him like that. Tbh it freaked me out. But every now and again I have dreams that perhaps if I had have he would have woken up (I know obviously that's not the case)

M/c is not some little thing we just put in our signature to
Indicate it's happened. It's a life changing event that we need
To learn to accept. Eventually it does stop being this massive all consuming thing and just becomes a part of who we are like all of our other experiences. 

My heart breaks for the girls on here. I'm sorry if this post has upset anyone.xxx


----------



## aimees

Amy I'm so sorry to hear about your mc it sounds awful. 
Hasina really sorry also that u are feeling down. Just because u had a mc does not necessarily mean u will have another I hope you get a bfp soon. 

Cupcake I think it's normal to lose hope towards the end of the tww and start to think about the next one. I do exactly the same thing. I think it is a coping mechanism and a way or not building up expectations, next time it will work etc... Don't worry too much about it it doesn't mean you will or will not get a bfp.

Wishing are you testing today? Guess you have done it by now if you're anything like me I couldn't sleep at all. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Catherine that could be ov pains or it could be psychsematic or it could be because of the Insem but I don't think there is any chance at all that they confused a cyst for a follie unthinkable for a sonographer they look quite different. I've got a good feeling for you Hun. 

KG I totally agree I have got quite bad insomnia at the moment wake up at four every morning and can get back to sleep for hours. Now I know I am not pg im going to take some diazepams For the next few night to try and get back to normal. 

Afm really looking forward to our appt with the private clinic next week I hope we get a good feeling about them. I have a good feeling already. Am exaustex with the insomnia. I had some reflexology done and she said my adrenal glands were not great, ie I am highly stressed. So my mission to the next few weeks is to get that better. 

Love to my favourite women xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hasina - sorry to hear your not feeling great, I really hope that you get your sticky BFP soon. 

Cupcake - keeping everything crossed for you. 

Catherine - I had lots of pain and cramping after my IUI, It was really uncomfortable but it did ease off after a couple of days. I hope yours does the same. 

Aimees - I hope you start to feel better soon and that your appointment at the clinic goes well, Its great that you are so positive about it. 

AFM Well I woke up at 5 and couldn't wait any longer so I did the test and it came up   I can't believe it. I spoke to my clinic and they said I need to keep taking the Crinone Gel until 12weeks. (yuk but worth it if it helps) they are going to book me a scan for 3 weeks time. 
I kept thinking it would be the trigger but I took 6500 of Ovitrelle 14 days ago and clinic says it shouldn't be that. I have now taken 3 tests and all say the same.  

Hugs to all and good luck to those testing in the next couple of days.    

K x


----------



## KG

Wishing, I had a feeling we'd have good news from you! So pleased for you - brilliant news!
Kx


----------



## hellsbells26

Congratulations Wishing    Can I be nosy and ask how long after your trigger did you have your IUI? 

Hasina - I'm ok thanks - starting nasal spray on Sunday - I'm so sorry to hear you are down, nothing to say except I'm sending you lots of     and   

H


----------



## hellsbells26

Just updating. Anyone else with me?

H XXXX

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- scan thurs 25/2/2011
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - 2ww OTD 25th Feb
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## charlie321

Wishing - Congratulations that fab. I'm so happy for you.   . Take care of yourself.xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

Congrats, Wishing!

Catherine, I hope you feel better soon.

Sorry that you are feeling down, Hasina.  Sending you a virtual hug.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Shenagh Good Luck with your scan on Monday, a follicle could easily grow yet.  My follies weren't over 10mm to begin with this cycle and I was threatened with a cancelled cycle, but then suddenly one had a growth spurt and so did my lining and I was able to trigger 5 days after.  I hope things change for u also.  Dont give up just yet  I know its difficult not to.


Missy and aimees, thanks for telling me your progesterone dose.  I rang my clinic and I do only have to have one a day.  The sticker on front of box had the wrong information on it, lucky I checked.  I am getting lots of progesterone symptoms already, especially painful boobs which I dont usually get until about 5 days b4 AF, boobs r much more painful than normal.


Hells, I am so so sorry to hear about the loss of your triplets, its devastating.  I have had 4 early losses, but cant imagine having a miscarriage in later pregnancy.  My heart goes out to you.  You are a strong woman and I know that is only because u have to be  Big      sweety x


Charlie, how many fertility meds did u have before your cycle was abandoned? Mine would have been abandoned after 6 injections and 3 scans, they said it would have been classed as 1 NHS cycle otherwise they would have to pay out of pocket for the scans/meds that I already had.  Thank God it didn't end up getting cancelled and I am happy that your abandoned cycle wasn't classed as one go .  Hopefully next cycle will do the trick for you   


Jack sorry for the BFN  I feel for u   , hopefully the result will change, have u tested again since? thinking of u hun


Pixie, Good Luck with your 1st IUI cycle.  I have found the 1st cycle pretty scary as u dont know what 2 expect.  It is really exciting though!.  I    that the 1st cycle works for u.  The only thing that I have found hard 2 handle was the pain I experienced on the day after IUI.  I thought I had got away with it easy lol until the next day.  Pain does ease though.


Ruby, I dont get symptoms on steroids, but I do have to have the gastro resistant ones as the normal ones caused the worst heartburn that I have ever experienced.  I just worry as the dose needs to be increased to 40mg once pregnant as my Natural Killer Cells are extremely high, so I need the strongest treatment .  Hopefully it will all be worth it though if it gets me a sticky BFP.  I think being careful but positive in pregnancy seems to be the best way to think.  I    all goes well with your 1st scan.  I am positive all will b ok for u hun 


KG, I just had an IUI cycle with a cyst.  I always seem to have cysts lately, I believe it is to do with me having endometriosis.  It wasnt mentioned to me that the cyst got any worse after treatment.  I get exhausted in the 2ww even without treatment.


Hasina, so sorry about your loss in January, its heartbreaking!   .  I have always had the same feeling as u before my miscarriages, you just get that sense that things are not going to work out.  I stil get emotional about my losses, my last loss was in June 2010.  Its hard because it takes me over a year to get pregnant, so I know when I have a loss it will take me ages to get pregnant again, hense having to have IUI.  I am on steroids to prevent miscarriages, but u can only take them for 4 months without a break, so I only have a certain time to get pregnant.  Sometimes, I do feel like giving up, but I have to continue, until I get told there is no way that I could ever have a child.  All my consultants still seem to be very positive for me in achieving a pregnancy to full term, we just have to keep strong 


Amy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss also    I cant imagine having to go through what u have been through   You cant blame yourself for not touching your baby, u was in shock! It was just a reaction on the spare of the moment.  You think about your loss all the time, that is hard enough, don't live with regret hun, it will eat at you .  There were things that I regret when I had my 1st loss, but I was in shock also and I cant blame myself.  I didn't know what to do or how to react.  No one talks about what happens and how u will feel after a loss, so we dont know how to deal with it.  Please don't blame yourself xxxx


aimees, the pain was so bad yesterday.  I couldn't get to sleep until after 4am and all I could take as paracetamol which didn't touch the pain what so ever, I was worried.  I suffer from pain with endometriosis every month, but that pain didn't come close to the pain I felt yesterday and at least I can have strong meds when I have AF.  Thank God, I am feeling a good bit better today .  I was thinking of everything that it could be and I think I went a bit overboard haha!.  Good luck with your consultation, I hope that u get your stress levels down 


Wishing CONGRATS hun, I am loving these BFP on this thread lately  HH9Ms, how exciting!!!.  Good luck with your 1st scan.  Its defo not the trigger now, especially after 14 days.  Enjoy your pregnancy hun and keep us updated x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks for all the congratulations ladies, It means a lot.   I have my early scan on the 18th of March so keeping everything crossed for then. If you don't mind I would like to stick around on here for a while as I would love to see you all  achieving your dreams. 

Hellsbells - I was a bit strange on my cycle as I had to go for a scan on day 13 and they took a blood test to test for Lh that morning. When I got home after work in the evening I got a positive OPK. then the clinic rang and said my bloods showed I would probably ovulate the next day so not to take the trigger but come in the next day for the IUI, which I did. Just after the IUI the doctor said when you go home take the trigger shot anyway just to be sure!!! So I actually had the shot about 2 hours after my IUI!!!!  Sorry thats probably not been any help. I think the key for me was having blood tests for LH. Do all clinics do this 

K x


----------



## hellsbells26

Thanks Wishing

My clinic don't do blood tests at all. In fact i think they might do thinks slightly differently altogether. I start the Suprecur (Buserelin) nasal spray twice daily on Day 21 of my cycle - this downregulates prevents ovulation. I wait for my next period. When it arrives I phone the clinic and they tell me when to start Gonal F directions. I continue the spray plus Gonal F injections daily for a week then I go for a scan. At the scan they tell me when to trigger with Pregnyl 5000. They timetable IUI for either 24 or 36 hours later. 

Does anyone else follow a similar protocol? The reason I ask about your trigger is I'm fairly certain I ovulated about 17 hours after the trigger shot in Jan. I felt like the whole show was over by 36 hours. 

ON your CD13 were you on Buserelin or something like to prevent ovulation or just your injections to grow your eggs?

I'm starting again on Sunday. I'm considering asking them if I can have IUI 24 hours or less after the trigger but I'm not sure.

Can I be nosy again!! and ask if you are being privately treated or NHS? I ask this because I can't understand why my clinic does not monitor bloods. They have also stopped using Progesterone pessaries which I'm worried about as I used these the time I was successful in getting pregnant.

Sorry for such a long post. I',m sure you are on top of the world. Congrats again and take care 

Hels


----------



## hellsbells26

Sorry me again

Thanks Catherine for the   It was and still is devastating. The only thing that keeps me going is my husband and all you FF girls. 

Hope you are feeling better and loads of  for your 2ww.

Helsxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

HellsBells - Your clinic are very different to mine, but then I think no 2 clinics do things the same!!!. 
I am private. I was also prescribed crinone gel (progesterone) for the 2ww and now taking it until 12 weeks. 
thanks I am happy but still analysing every twinge, pain and ache I wish i wasn't such a worry wort!!!! Good luck with your next cycle I really hope it works out for you. 

K x


----------



## suziewong

just updating my status...


Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- scan thurs 25/2/2011
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - starting end of Feb
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming - scan Thurs 3rd March
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - I haven't got any cramps infact i still haven't got anything! Sorry you are feeling so negative girl thanks for the support, i thought we were in this together lol ok i will give you some of my positive energy       as i'm not carrying you til the end and it's not the end yet so come on pull your socks up!   

KG - I know how you feel about being tired i have just had to have an hours kip as this is so draining.   
Bubblicious - I love that you are using the word hormotional! Hope you are not going mental we haven't got that much longer to go!   

hasina - Well done that was a long post don't know how you do it, i have pieces of paper everywhere trying to remember whats what. 

catherine - Sorry you had lots of pain    I know what you mean with them getting the follicle and cyst mixed up, as i thought they may have on mine as the cyst just vanished off my paperwork but then my sonographer has been doing it for 20 years i think she should know the difference by now and probably just forgot to mark it at the end! How our minds run away with us sometimes. Hope the 2ww goes ok for you.   


aimees - Sorry you aren't sleeping much i get so ratty if i don't get enough sleep i must be mad being on this journey as i probably won't get another full night sleep in years. lol    I know we will all cope when it happens! Hope your appointment at the clinic goes well next week.   

Wishing and dreaming - So happy that you hung out til your OTD and got a BFP BFP BFP! That is so brill well done    I'm not testing to wed was thinking on doing it a bit early but i'm not now as you probably can't go by it anyway!

I'm feeling ok on the 2ww what will be will be i can't change it it is done now so got to bear with it and stay positive.     and     for all the rest of you.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Quick update, cramps r getting extreme again   i am confined to bed.  Seeing its the weekend, not sure if I can phone my clinic?, not a happy bunny :-(  Dh is working late as he is on call this weekend which doesnt help x


----------



## hasina

hi every1 hope all is well...

first of all congrats wishing sooooooo happy for u... we alll are certainly getting somewhere now with the bfps...
u just make shore u take it easy...   
p.s dnt leave us....  

wolla thanks for the message... just felt like pouring it all out... 

amyb hun i have no words to say what u have been through.. my m/c was early stage nothing compared to what u went through...
i really dont want to say sorry because sometimes we just dnt wanna hear those words..
all i just wanna wanna give a       to u...
im here for u hun if ever u wanna chat... thankyou for listening to my outburst...
and im sorry if i have upset u in anyway of me talking about my m/c..ur soo brave hun...

aimees thanks for the message hope ur appointment goes well xxxx

hellsbell thanks hun... ur all been there for me... hope ur 1st day with the nasal spray goes ok... is this ur 1st time?

bubbs     hope u get bfp 

catherine hay hun... really sorry to hear u had a bad night... hope ur feeling a bit better... thankyou soo much for the careing message and im sorry about ur m/c... we just have to get on with it... hope ur scan goes well nex week...
dnt u no if ur clinics open 2moro? call them up there no harm... i did have cramps hun after iui but it was bearable.. if u feel u need to speak to a dr call the out of hours service on the nhs... they might not be expect on fertility but worth a try...
we are all here for u hun... and im awake till late so leave a message on here sometimes it feels good when u explain in how u feeling and chatting about it.... just make shore u dnt use hot water bottles...

missy lovely i am hopeing and praying u will end up getting bfp.... so hang in there...
lol boy i tell u what it took a long while... found it easier looking at the chart where everyone is...  il have to make loads of time to read back lol if u ladies have been up2 anything naughty xxx

afm... feel much better thankyou all for listening to the same old boreing thing...
had long day at work... gonna relax with my little 1 2moro got loads of washing and tidying up to do...
its the 25th today  af should be arriving soon.... soo not long till next month...
i hope to see more of the bfps ladies befor i start... 

hope everyone else is doing ok and well... love u all xx


----------



## jack2009

Wishing so happy for you!!!! xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hasina, thank you for your reply, just wished I could use a hot water bottle or have stronger pain meds .  My clinic is open, but only for emergencies, dont really want to bother them.  If I feel no better by tomorrow, I will phone them.  Glad that u r feeling better, it helps that we can talk on here without getting judged .  Many of us ladies have been through the same thing.  

I have no more scans now, in the 2ww and got 12 more days to wait until I can test.  I cant wait!   x


----------



## KG

Catherine, do phone your clinic tomorrow if the pain isn't any better. It's what they are there for and hopefully they can put your mind at rest.

Hasina, what you said about your miscarriage struck a chord with me. The morning of my scan (where missed m/c diagnosed) I said to dh that I wasn't sure that all was ok and he just looked as though he totally believed me, whereas normally he'd tell me not to be silly. I was devastated when the nursed said their was no heartbeat, but not totally surprised. Sometimes I don't think about it at all, and then it will suddenly get to me. I'm sorry for you and everyone else who has been through this.

Hells bells and Amy, you are very strong ladies to keep going after what you have both been through. My heart goes out to you both.

Wishing, do hang around. Every bfp reminds me that there is a point to us putting ourselves through all this.

Btw, my clinic (private) don't do bloods either, or pessaries, but you do a second HCG injection a week into the 2ww. Otherwise, burserilin and puregon from d2, then 10,000 HCG as a trigger and basting about 40 hours after. It all seems a bit late to me, but got me the bfp last cycle, so guess I should have faith.

Take care, everyone.
Kx


----------



## wolla

wishing - wow congratulations - wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy - oh and about the worrying - trust me, the real worry starts in about 9 months (it's a mummy's job ;-)

Jack - hope you're ok x x 

Hellsbells - I'll be with you - AF due any day now so will be getting started about the same time as you.

Catherine - I would def phone clinic.  Hope the cramps subside soon hun x

AFM - thought AF was arriving this morning, but was just a bit of spotting, so expecting her tomorrow (this month I'll welcome her with open arms lol)

Wolla
xx


----------



## Missy123

catherine - How are you feeling today? Did you manage to get any sleep? Hope you feel better soon but don't worry about ringing someone if you are still feeling the same as that is what they are there for.   
wolla & hellsbells - not long now    I hope this is your month.   

I don't get any bloods done either, they haven't had any from me since before august so i'm wondering if everything is ok.


----------



## KG

'official' bfn for me today. I know we were expecting it, but still feeling gutted.

Kx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Soooo sorry KG big hugs   

K x


----------



## aimees

KG really sorry to hear that Hun. Hopefully better luck next time. Try and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Missy I am feeling ok at the mo, more backache than anything.  I have noticed that cramps etc get worse when I use suppository.  I defo got a better sleep though as I went to bed before pain got too bad.  Thanks for asking hun x

KG I am sorry about the BFN, no matter how much you think and expect a BFN, u always have that bit of hope and it still hurts just as bad when u get a BFN  .  Are u doing another IUI cycle? x

I am 3 dpiui and I have the most painful enlarged boobs.  Has anyone else had this  wasnt expecting side effects so soon.

I hope that everyone has a good weekend.  I am having a quiet one, havent got the choice lol x


----------



## Missy123

KG - Sorry that it wasn't a good end result, you have had a really tough time this month.    Take care of yourself.

catherine - Glad you are feeling a bit better hopefully things will improve for you now.    Can't help with the (.)(.) thing as i still have no symptoms whatsoever so not looking very good for me. Hope the 2ww and symptom spotting dosen't drive you mad! 

Bubblicious - Not long to go     you can hold out. Hope all is going well.


----------



## hasina

Good morning every1..

Kg        

Catherine good to hear ur feeling a bit better..  

My smoke alarms gone off chat later


----------



## suziewong

Hi Catherine,

Glad you are feeling better. I had the most painful enlarged boobs until 12dpiui, think it was due to the trigger shot which was called pregnyl.

xxx


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

BFN for me too KG and after i took test AF arrived(((((((((((((totally gutted.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Jack, so sorry hun.  I am gutted for you   it doesnt help when AF shows just after testing.  That has happened to me a few times, especially having irregular cycles.  I feel for u hun   x 

I know my symptoms are either to do with the progesterone or trigger shot as it is way too early for pregnancy symptoms, had painful boobs since 1dpiui.  I have always been super sensitive to drugs.  I was fine until the 2ww.  Thats why I dread having to do IVF if the need be in the future.  Hope that the 2ww is copeable for everyone x


----------



## jack2009

Thanks Catherine I wish you so much luck!!

I havent decided on whether to bother with anymore treatment. But would be interested to hear any advice on IVF v IUI i have had both and both have failed, just with the cost being so extreme if i go for it i am going for it properly and it would be basically max of 2 goes at IVF or 5 goes at DIUI. Like i said though i still might call it a day as i have to be realistic(((


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Huge Hugs Jack. I would say 5 goes at DIUI sounds like a better chance than IVF and slightly more manageable but you have to choose whatever is right for you xx 

K x


----------



## wolla

jack & kg - so sorry you both got bfn's - am gutted for you both.  

Jack - i would also opt for the 5 goes at iui - this was basically our choice too - 4 iui's or one ivf.  you could also look at your recent cycle as kindd of a 'trial run' - the clinc now know how your body responds and can make those little tweaks that could help the next go be a bfp.  good luck whatever you decide.  x x

catherine - glad the pain's not quite so bad now x  x

afm - af showed up at about 5pm today so will be counting tomorrow as CD1 and starting the clomid on Mon (CD2)

wolla
x


----------



## KG

Jack, so sorry for your bfn. If you're not thinking of cycling again straight away, give yourself a while to get over this disappointment before you make a decision. I know right up until I started injecting this time I was in two minds. 

Kx


----------



## Missy123

jack - so sorry it wasn't this time. Take care    Take time to think things through, don't rush into anything while you are not in the best frame of mind.   
I'm with the girls on more goes of IUI compared to less IVF but you need to do what you feel is right.
wolla -    Hope this is your month.


----------



## hopingagain

Hi everyone

I hope you dont mind me joining, I have been reading for a while now but not taken the courage to post before.

I have a ds who was conceived through IUI in 2004 after my third attempt, 2nd attempt I had an early miscarriage. Years passed and we decided we were happy the way things were but then I started to get broody and ds was asking for a baby bro or sis, took a while to convince dh but YESTERDAY I had IUI. I class this as my first again as the others were so long ago but really its my fourth attempt? 

I just dont know how I am going to get through this 2WW as am already going mad lol!! I need the support from you guys if that is ok. OTD - 12TH March. 

Sorry to all who have recently had BFN' s. I hope to keep up with all posts but please excuse me if I dont as I am a teacher and dont get on here much what with ds's busy social life. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hellsbells26

So sorry Jack   

Welcome hoping again Good luck with the 2ww.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Jack, I would do a couple more IUIs, as wolla said the 1st IUI is basically a trial run, then go for IVF after if u feel u r able to, otherwise continue with up to 5 IUIs.  I hope u get to make a decision that u are comfortable and happy with.  Thinking of u hun x


Cupcake, did u have trigger shot last cycle? I am thinking now that, that could b causing my side effects so early?.  What progesterone dose r u on? I am on 400mg Cyclogest.  I have never had progesterone supps before until this cycle.  I just want to help reassure u a little .  I get PMS, sore boobs etc for a week b4 AF, when pregnant I have had no PMS or symptoms, so dont count yourself out.  That is why I am not confident this cycle as I have so many side effects/symptoms.  We can never say never as we all respond so differently, Goo Luck! x


Wolla, sorry that the witch showed.  I hate to hear of AF showing or BFNs, it is depressing to see other ladies suffer as much as myself   .  Thats 3 ladies who AF has showed for today .  Hopefully next IUI will be the one for you.  How may more r u having?    


Hello hoping, glad that u have posted today  ladies on this thread are lovely! I am addicted haha.  Sorry about your loss    nice to hear that DS was conceived through IUI.  We r all here for u hun, 2ww is driving me mad already also.  I am bad on a natural cycle during the 2ww, never mind a medicated IUI cycle.  It is hard 2 keep up with the thread, it is busy, post when u can hun or when u need some reassurance x


I am not as bad tonight, back hurts towards the end of the night, but nothing compared to how I was, Thank God! x


----------



## hopingagain

Hi Hellsbells thank you for the welcome xx

Catherine I also have Factor V Leiden and had to inject 6 weeks after having ds also. Thank you for your lovely welcome xx you are 2 days ahead of me on the 2WW. Praying for a BFP for you xx


----------



## Missy123

hopingagain - Welcome, glad you managed to talk DH into IUI again and i'm sure it will be worth it!    It can be a really busy thread but we understand that we all can't keep up but some of us who have more time on our hands are totally addicted. Hoping you manage to keep sane on your 2ww.

Hi to you all and good luck to the ones just starting their next cycle, the ones like me on our 2ww    and the ones waiting to start who have been so patient.
   

cupcake - I have just watched The Great Sperm Race and made me feel a whole lot worse! How are any supposed to live through that!    Very interesting though.


----------



## jack2009

Hi all,

Cupcake thanks for asking, well feel extremely low but my DS has given me a boost today!!Anyway i need to heal and save money but will be deffinatley trying again cant accept not being able to produce a sibling for Jack and for myself to feel forefilled


----------



## ruby1

KG & Jack -   very sorry for your BFN ... I am sending massive big hugs your way ...  xxx 

Wolla - hope this cycle will be the one ! Good luck with the clomid xx

Hells Bells - Are you starting TX this month ? 

Cupcake - I have heard so many different stories of people who have BFP, some have symptoms, some dont...I think every cycle is different and we can never tell how are body is going to react ? I have never used the gel, so I am not sure what to expect thou xx

Catherine - How are you feeling now ? A lot better i hope ? xxx

Hoping again - Hello and welcome ! 

Wishing - Congrats on the BFP ! xxx

Hope everyone else is ok ? sorry if I have missed out anyone. I am not the best at personals xxx

Well sorry not been on, Have had a very, very busy weekend. :0( I am still walking on egg shell's in denial and I am convinced that the BFP symptoms I am experiencing are in my head ! LOL I am on a training course next week... so that might take my mind of the 2WW for the viability scan.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

hoping, did u develop a blood clot after DS?.  My sister had blood clots after both of her pregnancies.  I havent had a blood clot, but miscarriage specialists believes that the Factor V Leiden may be causing my miscarriages or it is at least part of the problem.  I will be injecting blood thinners as soon as i get a positive pregnancy test.  Are u taking baby aspirin at the mo?.  I think you should ask if u havent done already about using blood thinners during pregnancy as I can see that u have already suffered a miscarriage  x


cupcake, I am feeling a lot better today, thanks for asking  .  I even managed to leave the house for 4 hours woo hoo!! felt great!!.  Had to go back to bed for an hr as soon as I got home though.  I am exhausted, but the side effects seem to be easing.  Thanks for posting your fertility journey.  I pray that your 1st IUI works.  You had a bigger trigger dose than me, mine was Ovitrelle 6500 and u had your IUI earlier than me, I had mine 36 hrs after trigger.  I think all DH spermies caused me pain lol.  I really want this IUI to work for us      .  LMAO @ spermies with eyes.  I imagine the exact same thing haha!.  At least we now know that we are normal  .  I watched that programme on TV when it was shown a few years ago and it still crosses my mind to this day, it was really informative!!.  I couldnt remember the bit about the smell of our eggs and imagined the sperm having eyes like yourself lol.  I did know that bypassing the cervix was the hardest part, so I really cant understand why IUI wouldnt have a higher success rate and according to ladies getting a BFP on here it seems wrong to me, but who am I to question?  We just have to have faith and believe it will work, otherwise we wouldnt be able to get through this hard, emotional ttc journey.




Missy when r u looking to test hun.  I have to test earlier than I would like due 2 meds I need to take.  I am looking to test 11dpiui on the 6th March.  I pray also that u get a sticky BFP      


jack I am glad that u have decided to try again eventually.  I think that not going for anymore treatment is the hardest decision to make and I just dont know if I can face that if the time comes, but I dont know how much more of this I can take after 4 years of treatment, its been a massive rollercoaster.  I think taking a break is a good idea.  I have needed a break even for 1 cycle on a few occasions.  Take care hun x


Ruby, glad to hear from u  .  This 2ww never seems to end, even when you get a BFP.  Glad that your mind is going to keep occupied next week, it definitely helps.  I have too much time on my hands and need to get out as much as possible.  DH is treating me to a lovely buffet indian tomorrow to one of my fav restaurants, cant wait!.  My hormones r going crazy, and I just need to relax a bit.  I have always been a stress head lol.  I am sure you will feel much more relieved and it will all sink in when u go for your 1st scan.  I am excited for u hun, what a blessing!  x


----------



## aimees

hi ladies, 
just a quick one I'm off to bed! 
Jack - really sorry to hear your news. I hope you're doing ok hun. I wouldn't make any firm decisions now. I heard that a clinic in london are doing special offers on ivf, like a 3 for the price of 2 kind of thing, or buy one get one free. I don't know where you live but there might be some special offers at clinics near you too. 
Xx


----------



## wolla

Jack - glad you've made the decision to try again and give yourself time to get over the disappointment of this cycle.  It's awful when we have to make decisions about something so important, based on money :-( 

Catherine - glad you're feeling a bit better and able to get our for a bit.  Thanks for your - but not needed lol - it wasn't a BFN, I've been waiting for AF to show so I can get started with my first cycle.

Ruby - it'll sink in eventually - hope the next 2 weeks flies by.

Hoping again - welcome and good luck with your 2ww.

Cupcake & Missy - hope you're both surviving the 2ww

AFM - phoned the clinic first thing and booked day 10 scan - started 100mg of clomid from today (day 2) - so hoping I get some lovely follies.  

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- scan thurs 25/2/2011
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming - scan Thurs 3rd March
KG - 2ww
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Kaybee

Hey Ladies...

I haven't had time to read through everyone's updates yet but just popping in to say hi.

Hasina I have inboxed you - thanks for your message.

Wolla - I'm trying IVF next cycle so won't be on the IUI list for the moment, however as I've made some connections here I would like to participate and keep up to date with peoples progress.

Jack - Sorry to hear about the BFN.  It is the Londonbridge clinic that does 3 for 2, but I think you have to pay upfront for the 3.... there is always a catch!
Have you considered Natural IVF without the drugs? It cuts the cost and Louise Brown, 1st IVF baby was a natural cycle.  I hope you manage to work stuff out. 
I hope everyone is well .  x 1million.

Speak soon
Kaybee  xx


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Everyone

Just a quick hello as I'm in work. Hope you all had a nice weekend and are keeping ok.

Wolla - its good to have a buddy - i started sniffing yesterday. 

H


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while...got our first appointment with the clinic next Monday - can anyone tell me what I can expect? Will they tell me how many tries we will get and how to use everything?? Just like to get it striaght what I'll need to do/prepare myself for! x


----------



## Bubblicious

Jack & KG - Sorry about your BFNs    .

Wolla - Good luck for this cycle  .

Welcome Hoping.

Good luck to all whatever stage you're at  .

AFM, don't feel like we've done it this time either so have been thinking about the next step, too ... a third IUI or IVF  .  If I had my IUI on Weds two weeks ago, should I be testing tomorrow or Weds?


----------



## aimees

Bubbs I hope you are wrong. I always tested 2 weeks after Insem so if it was on a Wednesday then I tested two weeks later on a Wednesday. 

Jack I think the London womens clinic also do special offers 3 for 2 on ivf. Also if you are under 35 i see ads on the top of this website for free ivf, although think u have to donate eggs. Good luck whatever u chose. 

Afm got af this morning really painful. Decided not to go to the gym instead I'm off home to watch live from the oscars red carpet that I recorded last night. I love checking out all the stars in their outfits it's my guilty pleasure! Dh is going to cook for me so I can totally chill out. On top of feeling sore and generally 'hormotional' when I get af, I also tend to worry a lot abOut whether everything is normal down there. Do most of you guys get painful af? 

Xx


----------



## Missy123

Sorry girls i have a really busy week so finding it hard to keep up, i have read your posts but i always take notes to reply but time is tight.
I haven't tested and too nervous to as i think i know the outcome and then it seems so final so i think i will just keep busy and see if AF arrives but i will let you know if i change my mind or AF arrives. I know it's a cowards way but no news is good news isn't that wat they say. 
Bubblicious -       For testing tomorrow. Hoping it's a BFP. 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok and that everything goes well with the scans etc. Thinking of you all.    xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi ladies 

I hope you are all doing okay  

Bubbs Loads of luck for testing tomorrow I have everything crossed    

Missy - Well done for holding out on the testing, I hope you feel able to test on OTD wishing you all the luck in the world    

hi to everyone else

K x


----------



## jack2009

Hey ladies,

Thanks for the support and advice. My clinic is london womens clinic they offer 3 for 2 but you pay up front and loose money if it works plus for me I would be paying donor sperm 3 times so it works out £8500 plus sperm which is £1000 per go plus all drugs which is usually £800 per cycle of IVF simply cant afford that(

However, I have decided that I will give IVF another go but no untill I have enough for either 2 goes at IVF or one IVF and a couple of IUI just dont wanna start and be unable to try again right away if it was to fail.

Well done Missy and Bubbs for not breaking....good luck!!

Wishing...any symptoms yet?

Aimess how are you doing? Whats your next plan?


----------



## hopingagain

Cupcake, Missy, Ruby, Wolla and Bubblicious - thanks for the welcome am so glad I posted now as you have all been so welcoming. 

Good Luck to all those due to test this week xx

Catherine - I did not get blood clots after DS but I had to inject blood thinners for 6 weeks after his birth to prevent this. They have not put me on blood thinners during pregnancy because I have not had recurrent miscarriages. I am on aspirin though. 

AFM - Day 4 and I have a very bad back and lots of AF type pains. I really hope AF is not going to come this early as it has never been that early before. I had a bit of pink blood today at dinner time in work which made me panic but then half hour later it was all gone again!!! Thought work would have taken my mind of things but it didnt! Just wish I could get rid of these negative thoughts! Thinking of everyone else in the 2WW and hope you are dealing with it better than I am lol! xxxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been away from the site, busy weekend. 

Wishing - Congratulations   

KG and Jack - big    to you both. xx 

Jack - like you I've had both IVF (at LWC) and IUI and the only success we've had (all be it short) was with IUI.  I'm not sure where we will go if this next IUI doesn't work but we are thinking of having to go back to IVF but invest in embryo genetic testing as all our other tests have returned normal and when we had IVF had blasto 5aa transfered!!!! Its so difficult to know what to do. xx

Missey - good luck and I'm   that AF does not turn up and we see your BFP. x 

Bubbs - good luck for tomorrow. x

Wolla - you're going to be a little ahead of me by the look of things.    that this will be your time. x 

Hopingagain - Welcome and good luck. x

Cupcake - my understanding is that it help support a pregnancy whilst the placenta is developing and therefore stop the womb lining breaking down.  Or something like that.x One of my friends spotted early on her natural prgs so I think spotting whilst pregnant is quite common. x

Everyone else I hope you are all taking care. 

Love to all

Moo.x


----------



## charlie321

Hi ladies

I haven't had time to do a catch up but just wanted to wish loads of luck to the girls testing today and this week.    for some bfps 

     

Charlie.x


----------



## shenagh1

Hey ladies just a quick one from me.. Jst wanted to wish everyone luck for their testing and two week wait xx will do personals when up to it feeling very down this cycle so good luck and congrats to all who have gotten their BFP and I'm so sorry to those who didn't xxx   xxx


----------



## Bubblicious

for Shenagh. Sorry you are on a downer. I hope you feel better soon.

Hoping, Cupcake , hang on in there .

Jack, much luck with the saving up. Hope it isn't too long before you have a go at IVF again.

Hi everyone else.

P.S. I'm not testing today [ignorance is bliss] but I'll have to test tomorrow as I'm on progesterone.


----------



## wee emma

hello    hope you're all well.

my name is emma (obviously   ) and i've just been put onto the iui waiting list today. I had four cycles of it 3 years ago but have been allowed another crack at it.

last time i didn't really know what i was doing    but this time i want to give it a proper shot as this will probably be it.

so what i'd like to ask you all is what do you suggest i do, any vitamins you would recommend etc? i'm doing acupuncture at the mo.

another thing, i know that its success rate is low but have there been many successes here?


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, just popping on to wish this weeks testers loads of luck       . Sorry, not much to add at the mo, feeling a bit 

Will update my status, as I'm on a "proper" computer for a change...

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- scan thurs 25/2/2011
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming - scan Thurs 3rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - stimming - Scan on Wednesday
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## wolla

Bubblicious - good luck for tomorrow - fingers crossed very tightly for you   

Emma - hi and welcome.  There have been a couple of BFP's on here recently, and also a few of us who've had previous successes and are now trying for #2.  Hope you don't have to wait too long x

KG - sorry you're feeling down 

Missy - good luck for tomorrow too x

Cupcake - hope you're doing ok x x 

Jack - did you phone James Cook?  I assume it was the donor bit that they weren't doing anymore (they always had problems getting donors when we were having our treatment there), rather than the IUI - but who knows.  

Hi to Catherine, Mina and anyone i've missed

AFM - nothing to report.  Day 2 of clomid, and so far no horrible side effects.  Can't concentrate at work tho - I always find the 2 weeks leading up to basting just as stressful as the 2ww afterwards. 

Wolla x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Wolla, sorry for my confusing your BFN, its hard to keep up on here at times.  Good luck with your cycle   


Kaybee, Good Luck with the IVF.  I    it works for u. 


aimees, sorry that AF is so painful.  I have endometriosis which causes extremely painful AF, infertility,  pain on intercourse, backache, bowel problems and fatigue.  Took over 10 years for a diagnosis.  Look it up on Google hun.  I hope that u enjoyed DHs meal  


Missy and Bubbs, did u test yet? thinking of u both x


jack, Good Luck with your future fertility treatment.  I    it works for u and u get a sticky BFP


hoping, how did they find out that u had Factor V Leiden? I was diagnosed when I went for recurrent m/c testing.  I didnt have a clue that I would be positive for it.  My sis got tested after me and she was found 2 have it also.  My sis should have been tested for it b4 as she had 2 DVTs after both her births.  I think she was only given 1 blood thinner injection!.  I was annoyed by this as if we had known that Factor V Leiden was the cause of her blood clots, I would have got tested earlier and could have avoided my miscarriages  .  I cant just blame the Factor V though as I do have extremely high Natural Killer Cells also.


Welcome wee Emma.  I would suggest taking the normal prenatal vitamins, vitamin B complex and fish oil supplements (NOT cod liver oil).  If u suffer from thin lining, baby aspirin may help.  Good luck with the IUI and I hope that u get a BFP 1st try!  


AFM, I am 6 dpo, time is dragging, trying to keep busty.  Hubby treated me to a lovely indian meal at my fav restaurant last night, it was a much needed night out and it passed a bit of time.  I am not symptom spotting as progesterone supps makes u have the same symptoms as early pregnancy.  Dont want to let myself in for a big disappointment.  Cramps have definitely calmed down and only have twinges now and a little backache, all normal for me.


Just want to add, Good Luck for everyone who is testing over the next week and for all u ladies who are stimming and going for scans


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Just updating my status while on home comp 

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - stimming- scan thurs 25/2/2011
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming - scan Thurs 3rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a really quick one.

Welcome Wee Emma.

Cupcake, I just have the usual pre-AF sore boobs on the progesterone. I have had a little bit of mild cramping, too which I don't normally get on a natural cycle [neither before AFs arrival nor during] and I don't know if that is the progesterone or from the basting or a positive sign. I have a headache and I'm constantly tired lately but I think that's from the broken sleep I've been having for some time now.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Welcome Wee Emma 

Bubbs - Good luck for tomorrow. xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

good luck for tomorrow Bubbs     

K x


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious - How are you feeling? I'm so nervous to test but like you know i have to as i'm also on progest supp. Still no symptoms but have also felt tired but that's because of not sleeping as i'm worried about my result! I so hope we get a BFP good luck.   

Cupcake - Can't believe we haven't symptom spotted i think we are so good and deserve a BFP for our reward!   

I'm thinking of testing tomorrow to get it over and done with. I will let you all know if i decide to.    Sorry for lack of personals but my head is elsewhere at the moment and trying to forget about it so going to watch a film instead. Love to you.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Good luck Missy if you decide to test tomorrow   

K x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Missy - Good luck for tomorrow if you decide to test. x 

Cupcake - Fingers crossed for Friday. xx 

Moo.x


----------



## pixie22

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well. Haven't been on here for a few days and for some reason my laptop isn't leting me look at previous posts. Which I must say is rather annoying!!! I need to find more time to get on here so I can keep up with how everyone is doing. 

I've got another scan tomorrow to check how things are doing, hoping that I've got some nice juicy follies there.    This is my first cycle, so to be honest I'm still not 100% sure how this works!!! If everything is how it is supposed to be tomorrow, how long is it usually before insemination I only started my menopur injections on thursday, and it already seems like forever!!!

Is anyone else here using menopur? I've had the most painful boobs the last few days, which i wasn't expecting. Is this normal

Welcome to everyone who has just joined, hope you find everyone's stories as helpful as I have. x x x x x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Ladies,

Good luck to all those testing over the next few days...I am actually glued to this thread so that I can keep track of all the BFP's I'm sure we'll be having.

Hope everyone's ok.

Tomorrow I'll be starting to take provera, this should mean that about a week after I have my inital appointment I will start AF, so hopefully get things going. (I have PCOS and dont have a cycle at all)

Don't really know what to expect from this appointment - consultant has referred us for IUI and this is with a nurse in the clinic (I think to talk us through what to do with injections etc??) Can anyone shed any light on what I can expect in this appointment? Will there be a scan? What will i need?? they haven't really told me anything!

It's our 5 year anniversary this Friday so DH and I are going to the coast for a couple of nights, will be nice to spend some QT together before our appointment on Monday when all the madness will begin!!

I know it sounds a bit mental/geeky (!!), but I have taken up cross stitch!! My mum showed me how to do it YEARS ago and I now have a huge pattern that I can work on to try and take my mind off all the waiting. Its a pattern of a dream catcherand says 'never stop dreaming for out of such fragile things come miracles' quite apt i thought!!
With each little stitch i try to think positive thoughts and before i know it hours have passed where i have been completely absorbed, thinking of happy, positive things.

Hope you're all OK this week - thinking of all of you xxx


----------



## KG

Pixie, loads of luck for your scan tomorrow, there's every chance you might have some big juicy follies tomorrow and they'll be looking at the thickness of your lining too. However, don't be downhearted if they aren't quite there yet - lots of us have been back every few days for a scan until the follies get to the right size.

Every clinic is different, but for me, this cycle it was scan on day 8 (assuming d1 is first day of AF), trigger injection on day 10 and basting on day 12. Most clinics seem to do the basting a bit sooner, 24 or 36 hours 
after your trigger injection. It may be a bit different as I'm not on the same drugs as you, but hope this helps.

Bubbs and Missy, loads of luck for testing.

Kx


----------



## ruby1

Hey all !!
Just a Quick post before i hit the sack ... 

Wee Emma - Welcome ! how long is your waiting list for IUI ? Are you going to have it medicated ? I am now 5 weeks gone, from my first try of IUI so miracles do happen ! To be honest I don't pay much attention to the success rates that are published. The doctors can never really tell, like with natural TTC who will get pregnant, i mean they may have no success's one month and 100% the next month ! Don't let the statistics bother you to much, just stay positive ! :0)

Missy & Bubbs -  good luck for your Test !! xxx

AmyBxxx & Pixee - wow great your on your way ! This was my experience ... On my first appointment what was day 4, I had to have a scan with the vagcam (you will get used to them after the first one!) and a blood test and then start taking the clomid, I then went in for scans at day 5 and then day 10 and 12 and 13, 14 had the trigger shot on day 16 and the actual IUI 24 hours later on day 17 I think it was, I lost count as my follicles kind of halted growth then over the weekend when i went back on day 16 and they had a massive growth spurt ! I had to have a blood test each time. I did not take any other medication or gels or anything so cannot comment on that bit xx


AmieBxx - I think thats great you have got a hobby ! nothing wrong with cross stitch ! It may help you keep you occupied in the 2WW ...

Catherine - Hang in there girly !

Everyone else  sorry for lack of personals I am falling asleep and have to be up at 6am :0(

well this wait for my viability scan has been worse for me than the 2WW after the IUI ... I am still walking on egg shells, keep checking for AF..  the cramps are not as frequent as they where, but still there now and then... I am today officially 5 weeks. I did another test this morning with a cheapo tesco brand one and it came up dark and strong, I have been thinking that I have been imagining all my symptoms ! I am at a boring ITIL course and falling asleep and have a foggy brain, I have an exam on Friday I don't know how I am going to get through the week and study :0S 

I hope everyone is OK, sending you all loads of baby dust ......... xxxx I hope you don't mind me staying on this forum now I got a BFP ? I have made some really good friends and I would still like to be here to support you all of you need any help xxx


----------



## jack2009

Hey KG how you feeling? I have been quite low about it all I am so impatient as well desperate to try again now.

Good luck Missy Bubbs and cupcake anyone else testing over the next few days xx

Hi Wolla no havent rang them yet part of me doesnt see the point untill I have money( Good luck hun! I may well stay with LWC get a positive for us!! xx

Ruby and wishing hope your early pregnancies is going well!!

Mina-Moo sounds like a plan I also was looking into PGD isnt that what its called? It improves the chances of embryo implanting doesnt it? Do you have to have a medical condition for it to be allowed?

Catherine hope your coping ok thanks for your encouragement!

Sorry to anyone I have missed out, off to bed now


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick one from me ...

It was a BFN  so it's on to IUI #3 when AF arrives.

Good luck Missy and Cupcake   .  I'll be back on here soon to do some more personals.


----------



## hopingagain

Just a quick one from me to as on works pc which I'm not supposed to. Got no internet at home currently and wont for at least 2 weeks now so I am not gonna be able to post but am thinking of you all and reading posts of my phone but cannot reply off my phone grrr!!! 

Good Luck to everyone testing this week. 

Bubbs so sorry to hear your news, take care hun xx

I will have to catch up with personals when I can xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

So sorry bubbs really hope it works for you next time    

K x


----------



## aimees

Bubbs really sorry Hun. You take care of yourself xx


----------



## Missy123

Bubblicious  Big    I know how you are feeling as it's also a BFN here too. Feeling really HORMOTIONAL and not feeling ready for the next one so have to decide whether to do this again or move to DIVF/ICSI.
Cupcake - Good luck mate hope you have better luck.    We are all wishing you a good result.


----------



## Bubblicious

So sorry about your BFN, too, Missy  .  I'm hormotional, too.

Thanks for the messages, ladies.

I have requested my Clomid etc for our third attempt but not sure if we should go for it or save for IVF.  Does anyone know if any "graduates" from this thread have success with their third IUI?  Or can anyone shed some light on how IVF works and how much more difficult it is then IUI?  I'm really losing hope.


----------



## wee emma

hello, thankyou for the welcomes 

our waiting list is only about 4 months, so it'll not be long. I'll not be medicated, my insides frustratingly work like clockwork 

ivf isn't too difficult bubble, in fact i quite enjoyed it as i felt i was doing something. I didnt have too many side effects either which probably helped.


----------



## wolla

Oh Bubbs & Missy, am so sorry for you both - huge hugs to you.  Good luck with whatever you decide for next cycle   

Cupcake - good luck for testing tomorrow.

Ruby - of course don't leave us - we need success stories on here to keep us going. good luck for your exam on Fri

Jack - good luck with whatever you decide - I've gotta have faith in LWC as it's really our only hope.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## charlie321

Hi all 

Bubbs and Missy - so sorry   . Sending you both lots of       . I hope that whatever treatments are next are successful for you   .

Pixie - hello, I think Buserelin is menopur but either way I had the most painful bbs on it which I wasn't expecting either! Best of luck with your scan today and hope you can get basted soon.   

Louby - hello   . Try not to feel bad about being grumpy on the progesterone as you can't help it! I was a complete cow and totally 'hormotional' in my last 2ww due to the hcg shot. Never felt so stressed out before but thankfully it passed and I was back to normal after a couple weeks. Next time I'm hoping to make sure there's nothing to stress me out other than the 2ww! Hopefully it will all be worth it. Fingers crossed for a bfp for you   

Cupcake  - I understand how you feel as I felt like that on my 1st go but I'll still be keeping my fingers crossed for you     

Hello Wee Emma I hope IUI works for you as it has for a few girls here   

Sorry must get back to work but I hope to catch up with the rest of you soon.

Charlie.x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

So sorry missy xxx


----------



## northernmonkey

Hi ladies,

I don't usually post on this thread, but have been reading it over the last few days and know what you are all going through as I've been on the IUI rollercoaster lots of times....  I just wanted to say don't give up - although the success rates are low and it's a tough old journey, it can work as you can see from my signature.  My second daughter was conceived after four failed cycles and although the BFNs never got any easier to deal with, she was absolutely worth all the stress and tears.  I debated whether to switch to IVF on several occassions, but I couldn't stand the thought of having to wait months inbetween cycles - it really helped me psycologically to be able to ring the clinic to book in for my next cycle the day AF arrived.  

I'm so sorry to read of the BFNs - just reading your posts takes me right back.

Good luck to you all, and sending lots of     for BFPs in the coming months.

NM
x


----------



## hellsbells26

So Sorry Bubbs and Missy123 was really really hoping that I'd log on to see 2 BFPs. Take care   

Bubbs - My consultant advises three IUI attempts. From what I gather there is an increased chance of success on 2nd or 3rd go.

Good luck Cupcake with the test    

Thanks NorthernMonkey for your positive story. I got Pregnant last year with IUI. I'm really praying that it'll happen again. If it doesn't work this time We are considering moving to IVF but like yourself I hate the thought of the long breaks between cycles.

Hello to everyone else Lots of  and to you all. Sorry I'm in work so I have to be quick.

I had my first session this morning with a counsellor. My hospital advised me to go. Very emotional. Feeling very drained and have a aching headache afterward. 

Thinking of you all
H


----------



## wolla

Northern Monkey - thank you so much for posting.  It's always good to hear a success story (and for myself it's good to hear that you've had 2 DIUI babies - certainly gives me hope)  can i ask how many cycles it took for your first?  We considered IVF, but to be honest as well as the cost of it - I don't think i'd cope too well with it - we're having 4 goes at IUI and if it hasn't worked by then we're calling it a day and just enjoying what we've already got. 

Hellsbells - did you find your counselling session useful?  Hope it helps x  We had to have a counselling session as we're using donor sperm - and we found it very draining too - hope your headache clears.

ugh - got funny eyesight - clomid did this to me last time too :-(

Wolla
x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi Wolla 

Sorry to hear about your eyes - that must be weird. Hopefully you and I will be getting our scans and basting around the same time this month.

I don't know if I find it useful or not - I'm very down at the moment. I was referred to it because of losing the boys. I'm finding it very hard to get over it. I feel a lot of guilt - thinking I could have prevented it in some way - taken things easier or noticed warning signs. 

I'm trying to move on but I still get very emotional if I have to talk about it. I'm in work so I'm really trying to pull myself together but I'm sure I look a state. I'm beginning to wonder if things are ever going to get brighter and I'm terrified that feeling like this will hinder any chances of becoming pregnant again.

Sorry to be such a misery

Hels


----------



## pixie22

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well today!!! 
Had my scan this morning and I've got 2 juicy follies one 23mm and the other 17mm, I must say I'm quite proud of myself lol so they have given me an injection, and I'm going back tomorrow morning for basting!!! Which I'm hoping won't be too uncomfortable. Anyone else going to be starting their 2ww this week so I have someone to join me Would be nice to have some 2ww buddies. X X X X


----------



## wolla

pixie - yay you should feel proud of those whoppers lol.  aww hun think you might be on your own for the first week of your 2ww - hoping to join you next week tho.

Hellsbells -   can't even begin to imagine how awful (not a strong enough word I know) it was for you to lose the boys - life can certainly be very cruel sometimes.  Please don't blame yourself.    Looking forward to 2ww'ing with you.  when's your scan?

Wolla


----------



## hart2hart

For all those having a tough time at the moment just wanted to send you a big     before launching into a "me" post.

I have been reading this thread for a while whilst trying to make a few decisions but I am really struggling.  I have had two ICSI cycles, (one resulted in a BFN and the second a BFP but sadly a missed m/c when I went for my 11wk scan).  I am so desperately wanting to try again, my clinic have said they will support any decision, but that obviously ICSI would give us a better chance.  I am wondering whether perhaps one or two tries at IUI would be better, but then is that just false economy?!?

I guess I am looking for some guidance.  I know the basics of an IUI cycle but just wondered do you have to d/r like with IVF / ICSI.  An ICSI cycle is say 6 weeks approx from day of first d/r injection to OTD.  Is this the same for IUI.

Thanks for any help ladies.

Good luck to those testing soon       .

h2h xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Helsbels, 

Have you been offered counselling for the loss of your babies? I have just started (after 3 years) and it is helping. I do understand how you feel. PM me any time if u feel like talking about things. Hope you're ok. Xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

pixie, Congrats on your juicy follies, thats fantastic!! did u have Clomid or injectables?, what dose was u on? Good luck with the basting hun.  I am still in my 2ww, testing on Sunday.


louby, hope that u r feeling better today and that the side effects r wearing off?.  I was a with for at least 3 days after IUI.  I am now 7dpiui and I am feeling better, still got sore boobs, but not as bad and I am not as irritable.  How many dpiui r u?


Amy, Good luck with your upcoming IUI.  I wasnt informed very well about the IUI at my clinic also.  I think they just expect u to know  .  I didnt have a scan until day 3 of my cycle, then I started to inject that day.  They do teach u how to inject and the nurse done my 1st injection for me.  The consultation is just to discuss out background and problems, how long we have been TTC etc.  I am not sure if some clinics do a Semen analysis, we didnt as DHs semen was ok and didnt need to be retook.  The ladies on here will help u through your 1st IUI, they did for me.  Its good to have a hobby to keep your mind off things, especially during the 2ww  


ruby, I can imagine how u r feeling, that is how I have felt with my previous pregnancies.  I hope that the wait flies past for u and that u feel much better and reassured after your 1st scan.  Good luck with your exam.  Please stay on here and keep the rest of us sane, its nice to hear about positive news  


Bubbs and Missy, I am so sorry for your BFNs, that sucks!!  .  I hope that u will feel better over the next few days, it takes a while to accept a BFN  .  My heart goes out to u both.  I hope that all goes well for u both no matter what u decide to do next    


Cupcake, Good luck with testing tomorrow.  I hope that it will be good news    


northern, thanks for your reassurance hun, it really helps to hear that IUI can work! especially when faced with BFNs  


hells, I hope that the counselling helps.  My heart goes out to you for everything that u have been through.  I    that the counselling can take the guilt away from you BIG   


Wolla, I had the eye strain on Clomid also.  I hated Clomid, will never use it again. I was intolerable to it.  I hope that u r not finding the s/e to difficult to handle.


hart2hart, so sorry for your loss after everything u have been through  .  I think there is no harm in trying IUI as it is less harsh and if there is a possibility of it working then its worth it  .  I think u need at least 3 tries of it though for the best chance.  It is obviously also cheaper if u are paying for treatment.  IUI is just the length of a natural cycle depending how well u respond, it is perfect for irregular cycles as the drugs usually regulate you.  You can also have one after the other  .  I hope this info helps hun and I wish u all the luck for whatever u decide to do.


----------



## aimees

Hellsbells hope you're ok, it sounds emotional. 

Bubbs and missy really sorry to hear about your bfns I hope you can both manage to be kind to yourselves and think forward not dwell on it. You will feel a bit better in a few days. 

Pixie congrats that sounds like perfect conditions! 

Afm got my appt tomorrow with the new clinic am really nervous. Am suddenly stressing now that I might have endo after what Catherine said. Catherine don't worry this is not me blaming you in any way I'm just a stress-head!

Xx


----------



## suziewong

Hi ladies,

just a quickie so will do more personals later...

Pixie- i may be joining you as I have my scan tomorrow to see if any follicles have grown!! Will let you know.

x


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

aimees, I am sorry hun.  I am a stress head also and should think before I type.  If u only have painful AFs, I am sure u r fine .  If worried hun, best to ask your clinic tomorrow to see what they think.  I    u dont have endo   , if u have any questions though just ask x


----------



## Missy123

Thanks girls for the support although DH has been good and feeling it too it is not the same as he already has a DD (17 soon) so without you all i would feel abit alone in all this.    I'm feeling slightly better now i don't know why i felt so bad as i already knew the result but you always find a glimmer of hope.
My clinic phoned but i missed their call but i am going to do another DIUI but also ask to be put on the waiting list for ICSI if there is one which i'm sure there is.
I have to wait a month as they don't allow back to back normally unless i can persude them otherwise.
Cupcake - Good luck my cycle buddy, one of us has to have a BFP surely!   

Bubbs - Hope you are ok.   

Going to bed now to watch waterloo rd and chill out. Nice to hear about some juicy follicles on here, Good luck girls. x


----------



## hasina

hi everyone...
hope all is good..
first of all missy im sooo sorry hun its really hard   what ever step u take hun, wer all here for u... dont give up babes...

cupcake first of all wanna give u a big  
babes its hard we all totally understand u...    ... try and hang in there hun..
financial is hard hun i no what u mean im self funding as well.
for my 1st go on tx just coz my tx got abandan still lost half the money, 2nd go when i still had to add the rest of the money and even thought it started of with happy but ended up with total loss.. wil be starting tx again soon so money dnt grow on trees. 
really sorry that u feeling down...
iv got my fingers cross that u will get bfp... we are all here for u.. say whatever u want hun in how u feeling... its good to let it out..

pixy u should be proud hun with the juicy folicles... wish u all the best hunxx

afm well af arrived wahhhayyy but boi i tell u what i was dieing in pain... dont no if any of u ladies suffer with period pain.. i do and it was terrible..
cant wait to start tx, hopefully if  af arrives on time should be starting tx end of this month as my cycles are 28days.. apart from that im ok and just wanna get back on the roller coaster..

hi to every1 wil do more personals soon xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Hello ladies, just want to let u know I might not b able to update much over the next few days.  My mum was visiting family in Ireland and had to have emergency surgery today for a bowel obstruction.  I will find out the results of the surgery in the morn.  Couldnt get through on the phone to the hospital ward to find out what was found.  I do know that she was back on the ward tonight but she is very ill  x


----------



## hopingagain

Cupcake so sorry to read your news 

Catherine thinking of you and hope your mum gets well soon xxx


----------



## Missy123

cupcake - I am so sorry    i was really    for you, i thought if one of us was lucky it wouln't seem so bad and give the others hope.
I so hope we will get there soon. Even though we thought we already knew the outcome it dosen't make it any easier. 
Glad we were there for each other to pick the other up when we were low and we will continue to be strong.    
Are you going again straight away? The other clinic sounds better and has good success results. Go with whats right for you.   

Catherine - Hope your mum gets better soon. Try not to get too stressed we don't want it to affect your BFP this month.   

  Love to everyone on this journey.


----------



## shenagh1

morning ladies,
apologies for the short message as am in work and have to get off soon... but just wanted to say so sorry to cupcake, missy and bubbs   praying for you all next cycle... 

pixie- ill can be your cycle buddy as like yourself i am getting basted tomorrow, the horrible thing though is i have one @20, one @18 and one @15  was hoping the 15 would have been bigger!!! but beggers cant be choosers.

hi to everyone else who are on 2ww, stimming or waiting to begin again...

catherine hope your mum is well soon.. most hospitals over here are great xx

love luck and plenty of        and      
to you all


----------



## shenagh1

ladies,
jsut updating mine xx

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming - scan Thurs 3rd March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Cupcake, Missy and Bubs - thinking of you  

Catherine, hope you are ok and your Mum gets better very soon xx

Good luck to everyone else and hoping we get some more BFP soon!!   

AFM -just been to the hospital for my 10 day scan, my lining is 8.4 and i have 3 follicles on my right ovary, 10mm,11mm and 12mm. They have given me 4 more days of menopur and I go back on Monday which will be day 14 for another scan to see what they are going to do. I'm a bit disappointed as last cycle on my day 9 scan i was ready to go with 1 follicle at 17mm and was basted on day 11. I hope the weekend doesn't get in the way and i ovulate on my own cos then the cycle will be abandoned. It's strange how your body can react differently to the drugs each month. I just also hope no more follicles grow as they won't go ahead with more than 3. Will just have to wait and see.


x


----------



## suziewong

Updating mine...

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - trying again soon
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Kaybee

Hi All, copying Suziewong and updating mine...

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - 2ww OTD 1st Mar
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## pixie22

Hi all, thanks for all the positive vibes you have been sending my way! Lets hope they get these swimmers swimming lol 

Catherine - so sorry to hear about your mum, hope she is doing well and is back on her feet soon. I was on menopur (injectable) 150mg, only had 3 doses before my scan. 

Shenagh - YAY so glad to have someone on this 2ww with me!!! Keep me posted on how you're getting on, and fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow.   

Suzie - sorry you're not ready to go ahead with basting just yet, but hopefully you will be joining the 2ww with us soon.

Good luck to everyone else. 

I had my basting this morning at 11.15, which was just over 24 hours after the HCG shot. I must say it wasn't very pleasant lol no cramping or anything yet, just a tiny bit of spotting which I was told was normal. Nurse was so nice, she got my partner to come into the room with me and he was there to hold my hand through the whole process which was really nice. They got me to stay lying down for 10 minutes post insemination which was nice not to feel rushed. I did ask the nurse how many sperm they put in, and was told 5 million, which i know isn't alot but fingers crossed they've got their armbands on!!!   I've been told not to start the progesterone pesseries until saturday, although i was expecting to start straight away. My OTD isn't until the 21st!!!!! I'm almost positive I will have gone crazy by then, but I will try to stay strong and wait until then before testing!!! 

x x x x x x x


----------



## hellsbells26

Hi just aquickie as I'm at work.

So sorry Cupcake    

Hi Wolla - no scans for me and prob not for a longggggggg time! My clinic has a different way of doing things - don't know why? I started the Suprecur (Buserelin) nasal spray twice daily on Day 21 of my cycle (last Sunday). I wait for my next period which could be blinking ages - last time it came of day 29 but on previous cycles I was sniffing for three weeks before it came.  When it arrives I phone the clinic and they tell me when to start Gonal F directions. I continue the spray plus Gonal F injections daily for a week then I go for a scan. At the scan they tell me when to trigger with Pregnyl 5000. They timetable IUI for either 24 or 36 hours later. What about you? How's it going? Any scans? What way does your clinic work it??

Hello and    to everyone else.

Hels


----------



## Bubblicious

So sorry about BFN, Cupcake.  I was so hoping that you'd get a BFP.  

Good luck on the 2ww, Pixie.

Catherine, hope your Mum is on the mend v. soon.

Missy, thanks for the shout out.  I'm doing okay but feeling like I'll just be going through the motions with IUI#3 and that it hasn't a hell's chance of working.  I'm sure I'm just being very pessimistic.  I wasn't THAT disappointed with my BFN but I think that sadly comes from my low expectations rather than anything else.  I feel quite exhausted and ground down about the whole ttc thing today.  How are you doing?

Much luck to everyone I've missed out.

.........................................

Just updating my stats.

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy - 2ww OTD 2nd Mar
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - starting IUI#3 soon
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## Missy123

Shenagh - Hope your basting tomorrow goes well.   
hellsbells - Hope this cycle works for you.   
pixie - Good luck with your 2ww.  
catherine - Hope your mum is on the mend, Good luck with testing on sunday or are you going to do it earlier.   

aimees - How did your appt go with the new clinic? I get painful periods too but haven't got endo. 

cupcake - How you doing? Has AF arrived yet?    Hope you are taking care of yourself.
Bubblicious - We have to try and stay positive else we will never get there.    How many do you think you will do and are you thinking IVF if it dosen't work?
Hopefully we won't need to move on. 

Sorry to the ones i have missed but there are so many of us but thinking of you all.    

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - starting IUI#3 soon
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Cupcake - sooo sorry sending you lots of   

Shenagh - Good luck with your basting tomorrow, I hope it goes ok   

Suzie - I hope everything manages to work out this cycle. 

Pixie - I am glad the basting went well, I hope those little swimmers did their job!! Heres hoping the 2ww goes quickly for you. 

Missy, Bubbs and Jack - thinking of you all I am so sorry it didn't work out    I really hope you achieve your dreams in the very near future. 

Aimees - hope the appointment went well. 

catherine - hope the 2ww is going ok. I really hope your mum gets well soon   

Hello to everyone else I hope your all ok whatever stage you are at. 

AFM 

I am doing OK I am worrying about everything and can't wait for my first scan. I worry when I have symptoms and worry when I don't   I must stop POAS !!!!


----------



## KG

Just popped on to say  to Bubbs, Missy and Cupcake, I am so, so sorry that you didn't get better news. This is all so hard sometimes.

I think we're all feeling a bit low and questioning why we're doing this and if it can ever work. I'm finding it hard that it was first time lucky with my ds and that maybe that was our one and only chance (I know how lucky we are that we got that chance at all). Howver, I'm trying to be positive and think there's a reason that they say 3 or 4 goes at IUI, and that's because it can take that many attempts. Ladies, there's just as much chance that the next cycle will be the one for us, we just need to believe in it enough to put ourselves through this again. Take care of yourselves.

Catherine, so sorry that your mum is I'll, hoping that she is on the mend soon.

Loads of luck to the ladies just starting their 2 ww!

Ruby and Wishing, the waiting doesn't get any easier after the 2ww, does it!

Kx


----------



## aimees

Pixie - congrats hun those sounds like great conditions. I really hope it works for you.  I hope the basting went well and the 2ww isn't to hideous.  5 mil is more than some people have had and gone on to get a bfp 

Hart2Hart - welcome. IUI in my experience is like a natural cycle but with medication so it doesn't really take longer than 28 days. That is my experience tho. Sorry to hear about your m/c.  

Catherine - really sorry to hear about your mum. Have you had any news? I knew you would apologise because you seem like such a sweet person, but there really is no need, so please do not! it's totally normal to talk about symptons that's what we're here for. 

Missy - I'm so glad to hear you're feeling a bit more positive already. I think we are all really strong women and  can pick ourselves back up well. Good for you. 

Hasina - great that af arrived. When will you start again? 

Cupcake - am so sorry about your bfn. I hope you are ok hun. it's devastating, even when we konw it's a bfn it still hurts like hell.   

Hels - good luck for this cycle hun

Bubbs - I know exactly how you feel. By my third go I'd lost all hope and faith and didn't believe it had a chance of working. I tried a positive thinking CD, I didn't get a bfp but it did make me go to sleep easier. 

afm - well the appointment was today. i was a nervous wreck. Well, what a difference from our previous clinic. The doctor really listened to me and took on board what I was saying, and was so thorough. You're not going to believe this (esp Catherine) but he thinks we have a little bit of mild endometriosis. He had a good feel up there (hand went up so high, thought it might come out of my mouth! sorry, disgusting..) anyway he said he thought there might be a few spots of it here and there but he didn't think it was too serious which is a big relief. Also he said I have a luteal phase defect, ie only 12 days from ovulation to af when it should be 14. I felt ok when I was there but now I'm home it's hit me that we do actually have a problem and I'm freaking out slightly. He said we looked like good candidates for ivf.  Am going back on Monday to have a dummy embryo transfer test,  then they are going to have a proper look at the womb, and give me the test results of a ovarian reserve blood test. Then I think we'll start ivf. My question is, is it possible to get pregnant with mild endo? I'm just thinking this is it, we're never going to get pregnant now. Freaking out and it's now good reading stuff on the web as it's always the worst stuff.  

Sorry, this post is really long

xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Gosh, we're back up and running at last!!

Shenagh, good luck for today's basting.

Aimees, my colleague had two babies despite severe endo [after a couple of ops to remove some of the adhesions] so you can still get pg with mild endo. In fact, I know a lady who had two naturally-conceived babies with four small fibroids, too. So these types of conditions don't necessarily have that much of an impact. Hope that all your tests are fine and you'll be on your way to fulfilling your dream soon.

Missy, we have been told to try three IUI rounds before considering other options [I think this means IVF]. We're self-funded and IVF is so expensive ... I'm not sure it's an option for us at the moment.

Thanks for the understanding words, KG.

Wishing, I'm sure that everything will be just fine but I totally understand you worrying.

Cupcake, how are you this afternoon?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, AF arrived today so I'll be stimming again from tomorrow and I have my first scan booked for next Thursday morning. I'm really hoping for more than one follie [more targets] and no weird leftover follies like last month.

I have acupuncture on Tues which I hope will help with my response to the Clomid. I'm scared that this is our last chance and I had to come to work today with seriously puffy eyes after crying A LOT last night.


----------



## wolla

cupcake - so sorry it wasn't good news for you  

Catherine - hope you're mum makes a speedy recovery.  good luck for testing on Sunday x

Hellsbells - I'm ok thanks - my cycle's very different to yours then - I take 100mg of clomid on days 2 to 6.  Folly scan on day 10, and then either start opk's or have trigger shot - not sure yet tbh past the day 10 stage as this is my first cycle ttc #2, and at a different clinic to first time round.  we have to use donor sperm as DH has NOA, and it's comforting to know it's sat there waiting for us.  At this stage last time we had the huge stress of not knowing if there would be a suitable donor right up til the actual insem day, so I'm finding it much easier this time round (so far).  

bubbs   ing that your next cycle is the one x

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Sorry I've not been on for a few days but more computer problems DH decided to change providers and its been nothing but trouble since,   

Cupcake -    so sorry hun. xx

Aimees - a lady I used to work with had quiet bad endo and she didn't think she could get pg and actually thought she was on the change when she found out she was prg!!! so it can def happen. 

Missy - hows thing hun? 

Bubbs  - Good luck , how long have you been having acupuncture?  would it be too late for me to start now as I'm due to start strimming next week? 

Hasina - Good to hear from you. x 

AFM - Nothing to report home alone for me this weekend, DH on stag do in Dublin.  Looking forward to watching what I want on the telly.  what a dull life I have these days.   

Love to all. xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hi Ladies,

Cupcake, do you move on to injectibles for IUI still or is this for IVF?

Mina-Moo, I've only had four sessions of acupuncture and my acupuncturist said that ideally, I'd need to have it a couple of months of it before starting fertility treatment.  However, she still "supported" my last IUI cycle and will do the same with this one.  I think my normal-ish 30 day cycle last month might have been the result of the acupuncture but who knows?  If I move onto IVF, I will have had at least two cycles of acunpuncture so hopefully, it'll have more of an effect by then.

I was wondering, ladies, the benefit of trying a fourth cycle of IUI?  Is it worth trying a fourth time?

Hope you all have good weekends!


----------



## aimees

hello ladies, 

Bubbs - It's definitely worth trying for a fourth time, this might be the one that works. Thanks for your comments about endo, I really appreciate the positive stories. 

Mina-moo - thanks, I've been hearing from a few people now that it's possible to get pg with endo. Am feeling a bit relieved! Actually am feeling a bit relieved to have a diagnosis as up until now I thought it was somehow my fault. Know what you mean about when dh goes away. I quite like it myself, get to watch all my girlie tv that he hates! 

Cupcake - I totally know what you mean, have been dreading the birth of friend's babies. Everyone is just so happy for them and you want them to just be a little bit less happy and think about what you're going through. Which is totally unrealistic I know. But you are young and it will happen to you Im sure of that. The dummy embryo transfer is where they do a practise run of putting the embryo in the womb which is what tHey do in ivf. They really do like to cover all bases at this new clinic I'm at, so v impressed. Also having something called a 3D SIS which is where they take a good look at the womb. I think it's going to be a bit painful! 

Wolla - glad to hear you've got the donor all sorted and that it's making things less stressful. That is so important. 

xx


----------



## ruby1

Hello eveyone - just a quick note to say hello ! Not been online much, had a very busy week, exam went well I think ?! Feeling very tired and still walking on egg shells I have a scan on Thursday ... Not feeling very confident but have to stay positive ... I hope everyone is ok, please don't give up hope it can happen and can work, I am proof miracles can and will happen ! 

I will try and get online and get some personals out tomorrow xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Quick update and I will catch ip with personals later

Tested this morn 11dpiui and it was a BFN even with 80million washed sperm :-(.  I am coping better than I thought I would.  I will retest on 14dpiui but dont have much hope as I always got a positive hpt at 11dpo with my previous pregnancies. My boobs still hurt, must b the extra progesterone.  

I am going to go for iui number 2 straight away if possible and I pray that I stim better and at least get 2 mature follies for a better chance in conceiving.

Did any of u ladies have ewcm after Iui.  I did for 2 days so I am thinking even with the trigger I may not have ovulated on time.

Mum is still in hospital, will b for a while :-( was hoping for some good news 4 her but it isnt to be x


----------



## hopingagain

Hoping this is gonna work off my phone... Catherine I am so
sorry to read your news but 11 days is early...I tested negative on
day 12 with ds and was bleeding and then positive on day 14 so fingers crossed 
it could change for you xxx

AFM really strugling with this last week...OTD 12 march although
will most prob test around the 10th! Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## aimees

Catherine - 11 day post iui is too early to test so don't give up hope. I know you got positives on your other pgs but you can't and mustn't compare because every month there is something different about each cycle. I know it's hard but hang in there. I got the ewcm and the nurse said it's because when they do the insem they have to clear the cervix of mucus. It then comes out over a few days. Also the EWCM comes a copule of days before ov usually so I don't think that could be right. 

Ruby -   that your scan goes well, I'm sure it will be fine and you will see a sticky bean in there. 

Cupcake - I'll definitely stick around as I enjoy this thread. I'm not even sure I will get to do ivf, I find out tomorrow if I'm a good candidate so fingers crossed.


----------



## aimees

woops pressed reply to early! 
Hoping - you hang in there. The last week is the hardest bit, where all the sympton spotting and madness starts. Try and distract yourself if you can. 

X


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Ruby - Good luck with the scan this week. x 

Catherine - As the others have said it is a little early so hang on in there hun.     

Aimees - Good luck with your appointment for IVF. x 

Hoping - Hope this week doesn't drag too much. x 

Cupcake - Hope you have had a relaxing weekend. 

Bubbs -   how you doing? 

AFM - had a quiet weekend chilling, bit down today and weepy I've been a bit like this the last twice since the chem preg!! Also DH and I have started to discuss trying IVF again which sounds a bit like we are being -ve about this cycle which then makes me worry that I should be +ve.  Sorry to moan just one of those days. 

Love and hugs to all.

Moo.x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi ladies,

My phone won't let me read past posts so will have a catch up when I get home.

I've got my first appointment at the clinic tomorrow. Already been refered for ovulation induction and iui so just going to get the instructions! Then will have to have a period (I take tablets to induce one) and then all systems go hopefully. Bit nervous about tomorrow and have shaved all my bits just in case of dildocam! 

Hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine 

Amy xx


----------



## Bubblicious

Hello All,

Mina-Moo, I'm fine thanks, hun.  Try to keep   in spite of DH's negativity.  It is usually the other way around with me and DH.

Catherine, it might still be too early.  Every pregnancy is different so just because you have had a BFP before at this stage doesn't necessarily mean that i hasn't worked this time.  I'm   for you.

Aimees, good luck for your appointment/test tomorrow.

Hoping, hope the the rest of the 2ww goes fast and you'll be getting that BFP when you test.

Ruby, hope you're managing to relax a little.  When's your scan?

How are my cycle buddies, Cupcake and Missy doing?

Hi everyone else.



.........................................................................

Hellsbells26 - starting nasal spray on 27/2/11
Cupcake - 2WW, OTD 04/03/2011
dollface - trying again soon
Mina Moo - trying again soon
Suzdee - 2ww otd-bfn
Shell4Roy - 2ww otd-bfn
Jack2009 - 2ww OTD 27 Feb
Ruby - 2ww OTD 22 Feb- BFP!!!
Wishing & Dreaming - 2ww
shenagh - basting- 4th march
Aimees - 2ww
Missy -  OTD 2nd Mar-BFN
Charlie - stimming scan on monday
Wolla - started clomid - cd10 scan 8/3/11
Summerglory - starting soon
Suziewong - stimming -day 14 scan Mon 7th March
KG - bfn. starting again end of March
Bubbs - Stimming for IUI#3 - cd7 scan 10/03/11
mo:-D - trying again soon
Kaybee - Going for Natural Cycle IVF this try - but may be switched to IUI if ovulation looks imminent on daily scans from day 8. (hence hovering in this section!)
Jodie K - trying again soon
Hasina - trying again soon
Clairey2608 - still out there
Catherine - 2ww OTD 6th March 11dpo
Silliest Sausage - stimming
AmyB - starting next month


----------



## wolla

where is everyone?

Catherine - so sorry you got a BFN.  Hoping that it was just too early and that the result changes  

Suzie - good luck for scan today.

Bubbs - think you're just a few days behind me now then are you?  Have you decided to go ahead with one last IUI?

Hellsbells - how's it going?

AFM - cd10 scan tomorrow morning and starting to get nervous now.  Keep getting the odd twinge so hoping that that's the clomid doing it's work and growing some nice juicy follies for me.  Will be going on my own as it's DH's day off but he'll be picking DS from school.  Will prob be on my own for the basting too as he won't be able to get the time off - bit nervous about this - just feels weird and very sad that he won't be there at the possible conception of our child :-( He was there for every scan etc last time.  Will update in the morning after scan x x x


----------



## charlie321

Cupcake - so sorry hun     

Catherine - sorry to hear about your mum   . Also    that your result changes to bfp. Thinking of you   .x

Mina - sorry to hear that you're having a bit of a rough time   . Hope you get our positivity back soon.x

Afm, Very boring in my house still as I'm just waiting for next af before starting again. Had a cold and dh has too so been feeling sorry for ourselves this last week but I'm still thinking of you all    .x

Wolla - Good luck for tomorrow's scan.    for some nice follies for you. I usually go for my scans alone and I find it ok as the nurses are very nice. It'll be pants if you have to go alone for basting but we'll be here for you  

Charlie.x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Argh just had my appointment and my head is bursting with all the info. 

I will be starting on next cycle (so in reality about 2-3weeks) on 50ml of puregon. 

Got the blue pack with the applicators etc an I'm absolutely bricking it at the image of the pregnyl needle!!!!

It's all so scary. I honestly don't know how I will make it through this.


----------



## hellsbells26

Just a quick hello to everyone - I hope you are all keeping ok. 

Catherine hope your mum is on the mend.    that you tested too early. 

Wolla - I know what you mean about going it alone. I don't mind going alone for scans but I feel a bit wierd about solo basting. My husband was there the first time and I think it made the nurse really nervous - the three of us were crammed into a really small room. I went alone the second time as dh was working further afield.  I did feel it was strange but I soon forgot about that when I got a BFP. Hopefully soon you and your hubby will have plenty more scans to go to together - antenatal ones.

AFM I am still sniffing away!!! Waiting for AF so I can start injections. I reckon I will be for at least another week - I think I ovulated very late this cycle - I'm trying to be patient but time seems to be dragging. I'm feeling quite positive so hopefully that'll last.

take care everyone

Hels 
XXX


----------



## Bubblicious

Wolla, yes, we are having a third go at IUI.  If we get a BFN, then we'll go back to the consultant to talk about different options.  I'm on CD4 so you're a bit ahead of me.  Good luck for the scan!

And good luck everyone else stimming, down-regging or on your 2ww.


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

Sorry I am only having a chance to catch up, been so hectic!!! I am finding it really difficult to wait until 14dpiui after my BFN.  I want to test now!!! lol.  I would have usually done about 4 tests by now haha!.


Thank u for all your support regarding my mum and BFN   



I have a lot to catch up on, so I will try my best 


Cupcake, so sorry for your BFN hun, they suck! .  I am sorry about not feeling comfortable with your clinic.  I think IUI is stressful enough and u need to feel comfortable with the Drs etc who r treating you.    I think the Clinic u were talking about seems really good, with good success rates etc.  I dont know my IUI Clinics success rate, but I know they have a very high IVF success rate and thats y I chose them.  I was thinking of the possible future, plus my friend got pregnant through IVF at my Clinic, which gives me a bit of hope .  PS.  I understand how u feel about your pregnant friend.  I feel that my pregnant friends pity me also and I feel like I am on edge around them and they cant be honest with me or talk about their pregnancies etc.  They have even pointed out how hard it must be for us when people say any children yet? and because we have been married for 4 years they expect us to have children.  It obviously doesnt work like that.  Take care hun


Suzie, I hope that yur scan went well today? and u got some juicy follies? thinking of u


Pixie, Good luck with the 2ww, hope u r coping ok so far?


Bubbs, I hope that u r feeling more positive?    Good luck with IUI#3


Aimees, my endo nodules couldnt be felt with a pelvic examination.  I needed to have a laparoscopy for diagnosis.  Mine is mild also, I have it on the back of my uterus, on my uterasacral ligaments and my vaginal wall, possible my bowel also.  No adhesions, blocked tubes etc.  You can easily have IUI with mild endo like myself .  It is defo possible to get pregnant with endo, I have got pregnant 4 times, but unfortunately miscarried  this was due to natural killer cells and a blood clotting disorder, not once was endo mentioned as a cause .  Thank you for the infor about EWCM after IUI, u reassured me .


Ruby, Good luck with your 1st pregnancy scan on Thursday, very exciting!! .  I am sure u wont need the luck and everything will be perfect!


Hoping, I hope that u r right and 11dpiui was too early to test.  I am trying my hardest to hold off testing until Weds.  Your positive story about your DS have gave me hope, thanks hun.  Good luck with testing on the 12th, possibly the 10th.  I   that u get a BFP!   


Amy, glad all went ok with appointment.  How many injections will u need? do u need to inject every day?.  It will b worth the pain 2 get some juicy follies and a BFP .  We will help u through your cycle   


Wolla, Good Luck with your scan tomorrow, I    that u have some nice juicy follies.  Clomid and Femara seemed to have worked better for me in producing follies compared to injectables, strange!.  I think my dose may need increasing next cycle if the need be.  I hope that DH will get to at least go to the basting with you.  I feel for u hun   


Hells, hope that AF arrives soon so u can get started with your IUI cycle.  Keep up the


----------



## AmyBxxx

Catherine, I'm not sure how many injections I need. Have to ring on cd1 for a scan on cd2. I have pcos so they are going to be keeping a close eye on things. I expect I will find out then how many injections I will need. Trying to be positive. Xx


----------



## Catherine-Chloe

When I went for my scan I had many follies even though I havent been diagnosed with PCOS.  How did u get diagnosed for PCOS?.  I had to start on a low dose injectable also, every 2 days.  By day 10 I had 13 follies all at 10mm but no lead follie, cycle was nearly cancelled, but they decided to continue injectables for 4 more days which done the trick.  Ended up having IUI and a juicy follie on CD15.  I hope that u get at least 2 nice juicy follies .  I will let u know if protocol changes next cycle if the witch arrives, fx she doesnt though .


----------



## nickym

New home this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258336.new#new


----------

